# Schulenberg / Harz



## Alf 77 (4. September 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich war heute mit Schlaffi, Schotterflechte und Honno im Racepark Schulenberg und die Leute dort haben es einfach verdient das man Werbung für sie macht. Absolut Klasse und nette Leute und geile Pisten. ( Auch wenn ich meist nur drummherum gefahren bin    ) 
Es war absolut geil und ist immer eine Reise wert.


----------



## michael59 (5. September 2005)

und ich habe mir in erfurt nach dir dauernd umgedeht- aber dich nie gefunden  

micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heliusdh (5. September 2005)

Der Park ist O.K. nur zu teuer!!!!!!


----------



## Alf 77 (6. September 2005)

@micha: ja tut mir leid wegen dem Bike Marathon in Erfurt. Aber ich konnte Schlaffi´s Angebot mit Schulenberg nicht wiederstehen. Außerdem gab er mir auch noch sein geiles Rotwild   . Das ist eben unser Schlaffi. 
Ich hätte keinen Marathon der Welt gegen diesen Sonntag Vormittag eintauschen wollen, wir hatten echt ne Menge Spaß.

@heliusdh: teuer kann ich nicht beurteilen wieviel es woanders kostet, aber eines ist sicher das Ding kostet bestimmt ne Menge Kohle und ich finde es einfach nur genial das endlich mal jemand den Mut hat hier im Harz soetwas auf die Beine zu stellen.  

Gruß Alf


----------



## schlaffi (6. September 2005)

WIE Was Teuer ?????????????????
@ heliusdh wann warst Du zuletzt in einer Autowerkstatt,
oder hast irgendwann mal einen Handwerker gehabt ?
Das ist teuer !!!!!!!!
Drei Leute an der Strecke für ca. 5-10 Biker a19 ,.............
sorry Teuer


----------



## heliusdh (6. September 2005)

Wenn sowenig los ist, dann kann es an den Preisen liegen. Ich komme aus BS und mittlerweile bezahle ich weniger in Winterberg für eine Tageskarte, da ich schon oft genug dieses Jahr da war. 
Was bietet mir Schulenberg???? 2 Strecken die teilweise noch im bau sind. 
Ich finde einfach die 19 zu teuer. 12-14 wären das höchste der Gefühle, solange nur die beiden Strecken angelegt sind!
Ich vergleiche das nur mit anderen Bikeparks. Rate mal warum da mehr los ist??? In den meisten Parks ist in der Woche selbst bei Regen immer was los. Wenn auch beim besten Wetter im harz nur 5-10Leute auf der Strecke sind, dann muß es doch einen Grund haben oder?? die Strecken sind O.K. nur die 19 sind Sie nicht wert!!!!! Das ist meine Meinung


----------



## Fatal Error (7. September 2005)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Hauptgrund, warum so wenig los ist die besch.... Situation mit Parkmögichkeiten in der Nähe der Strecke und nicht die Preise!

Man muß auch mal sehen, daß hier kein Tourismusverband (Willingen), Investor (Winterberg lt. Bike ca. 600.000) oder Sponsor (Todtnau) hinter dem Projekt steht. 
Das haben die Jungs um den highspeedkonditormeister allein hochgezogen und dafür haben sie sich echt mal ein großes Lob verdient. Die Strecken werden halt nach und nach gebaut.
Wenn ich das nächste Mal im Lande bin werde ich bestimmt mal wieder vorbeischauen.

@heliusdh: Mal davon abgesehen ist es in deinem ach so günstigen Winterberg teilweise so voll ist, daß man kein bein auf den boden und nach einer Zeit das kotzen kriegt, kannst Du ja die Fahrtkosten von BS nach Winterberg noch draufrechnen und schauen wo du dann bist.  

Gruss
Alex

Größter Pluspunkt gegenüber Winterberg ist, daß hier net soviele Käsköppe rumfahren ....duckundweg


----------



## jaegimaus (7. September 2005)

Sagt mal, seit wann gibt es denn diesen Schulenberger Racepark? 
Im Übrigen denk ich, man sollte dem Park vielleicht einfach eine *Anfangsphase* einräumen, ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß sich das ja auch noch entwickelt. Ich meine, daß dann auch die Strecken erweitert und ausgebaut werden....

Grüße aus MD, Jägi


----------



## Alf 77 (7. September 2005)

ja mit der Werbung hängt es noch ein wenig und die Beschilderung könnte auch ein bischen besser sein, aber das sind halt die Anfangsprobleme.  
Ich fand es jedenfalls geil !!! Außerdem gab es geile Mucke und Kaffee. Was will man mehr.


----------



## HarzerUrstoff (8. September 2005)

moin!!
nach den ganzen Problemen die es da gab, erstmal ein großes Lob an die Betreiber die es "doch" durch ziehen.
war ja wohl nicht gerade erbauend dieses Jahr erstmal wieder alles platt zumachen um es wieder aufzubauen.
leider ists nun mit den Drops so das man nicht eben mal auf ner CC Tour durchfahren kann.
Und das richtige Material, wie auch Protektoren fehlen bei mir noch.
Mal schauen vielleicht lernt der neue im Pistenbulli auch noch wie man Pisten im Winter macht. Die waren früher die BESTEN im Harz, diesen Winter waren die Pisten vorsichtig gesagt lausig, nicht mehr, eher weniger.
Allesn noch bestes Wetter
Cu


----------



## UnivegaBiker (4. Januar 2007)

Preislich passt das schon, schließlich bekommt man sogar wenn Not am Man ist sämtliche Protektoren gestellt. Die Piste find ich klasse und jetzt wo auch die Dual Strecke fertig ist hat man auch genug Abwechslung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (4. Januar 2007)

Der Preis ist ok, da kann man sich nicht beschweren. Dazu gibt es keine langen Schlangen am Lift. Wo hat man das schon. 
Nächster Pluspunkt: Protektoren gibt es kostenlos geliehen. Kennt Ihr noch einen Park, in es so einen Service gibt???
Strecken gibt es 3! Und das war schon so, als ich im August dort war. Also die Freeride und die DH-Strecke im Wald und die 4-X Strecke, die durchaus sehr anspruchsvoll ist, möchte man sie komplett fahren und alles springen. Hier gibt es jede Menge 6 bis 8m Doubles. 

Meiner Meinung nach ein schöner Park, der sich mit Sicherheit auch noch sehr gut entwickeln wird. Ich meine, für dieses Jahr ist eine Dirtline geplant. Und vielleicht baut man dort ja auch noch mehr Holztrails.


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (4. Januar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Der Preis ist ok, da kann man sich nicht beschweren. Dazu gibt es keine langen Schlangen am Lift. Wo hat man das schon.
> Nächster Pluspunkt: Protektoren gibt es kostenlos geliehen. Kennt Ihr noch einen Park, in es so einen Service gibt???
> ...die 4-X Strecke, die durchaus sehr anspruchsvoll ist, möchte man sie komplett fahren und alles springen. Hier gibt es jede Menge 6 bis 8m Doubles.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ein schöner Park, der sich mit Sicherheit auch noch sehr gut entwickeln wird. Ich meine, für dieses Jahr ist eine Dirtline geplant. Und vielleicht baut man dort ja auch noch mehr Holztrails.



... und sehr nettes Liftpersonal, das sich auch Zeit für "Erstbefahrer" am Schlepplift nimmt !

Daher : Viele Grüße an die Jungs vom Racepark. Danke für 2006 und auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2007 !!!

Gruß, Dirk


----------



## HITOMI (5. Januar 2007)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> ... und sehr nettes Liftpersonal, das sich auch Zeit für "Erstbefahrer" am Schlepplift nimmt !
> 
> Daher : Viele Grüße an die Jungs vom Racepark. Danke für 2006 und auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2007 !!!
> 
> Gruß, Dirk




...dem schließe ich mich an. Super nettes Liftpersonal!

Von mir mir auch viele Grüße an die Jungs und Mädels vom Racepark und alles Gute für 2007!!! ...und Danke nochmal für die schnelle Erste Hilfe!

Am 3. März soll's ja wohl wieder losgehen  

Weiß jemand ob's wieder ein Icerace geben wird? 

Grüße
Rilana


----------



## Metal Meier (5. Januar 2007)

Ja am 3. März wird ein Icerace stattfiden  gibts auch schon nen thread drüber wenn ich mich nich irre


----------



## HITOMI (5. Januar 2007)

Metal Meier schrieb:


> Ja am 3. März wird ein Icerace stattfiden  gibts auch schon nen thread drüber wenn ich mich nich irre




oooohhhh....ups


----------



## ILJA (5. Januar 2007)

hmm icerace? im Harz haben wir ja nichma Schnee^^. Ob das diesen Winter noch was wird mit ner geschlossenen Schneedecke? Meine Weihnachtsgeschenk-Skier stauben hier schon fast zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker69 (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo @ all,

zu teuer ??? 19 Euro ??? 

schließe mich den Meinungen auch an, das der Preis mehr als OK ist. Das ist wirklich ein Park und ein Team die es ohne viel Fördermittel schaffen so eine super Strecke(n) ins leben zu rufen.

Wenn ich teilweise sehe was die Leute für ihre Bikes, Klamotten und Exquisiten ausgeben, sollten 19 Euro nicht zu viel sein.

Zum Snow-Downhill hier der Link

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3318756&postcount=1

und zum Schnee:
denke das wir im Februar und März noch einiges an weißer Pracht bekommen, den lange wird der Westwind nicht mehr halten, irgendwann dreht der noch auf Osten. Hoffe ich jedenfalls  

denke man sieht sich dort, auch wenn ich nur Zuschauer bin, aber freu mich schon und meine Kiddies erst


----------



## Bike-to-Hell (6. Februar 2007)

hi ääääääm wie sieht den zur zeit mit dem wetter aus wegen dem racepark schulenberg hat dazu jmd. nen link mfg sven


----------



## winx (6. Februar 2007)

Bike-to-Hell schrieb:


> hi ääääääm wie sieht den zur zeit mit dem wetter aus wegen dem racepark schulenberg hat dazu jmd. nen link mfg sven




Hier gibts das Wetter und den Link zur Webcam:

http://www.bikeparkmap.de/view/83/deutschland/race-park

=> 2 Grad bewölkt, am 31.1. lag Schnee.


----------



## Harzbiker69 (7. Februar 2007)

heute hat es auch den ganzen tag geschneit
ist nur zu hoffen das es bis märz dann auch hält

gruß
falk


----------



## IT-one (25. Februar 2007)

hi ch will im frühjahr auch in den race park fahren aber irgendwi egeht da keiner an telefon und auf meine 3 mails hab ich auch noch keine antwort bekommen aber vllt. könnt ihr mir ja helfen ich wollte genau angaben zu denn öffnungszeiten haben dann angaben zu den preisen mit ausleihen von prtektoren wenn es geht und so was man noch so brauch ?! danke euch


----------



## el Lingo (26. Februar 2007)

Also Protektoren gab es im letzten Jahr komplett kostenlos geliehen. Ich denke, das wird dieses Jahr genau so sein. Ãffnungszeiten? Am Wochenende auf jeden Fall bis 18h geÃ¶ffnet, in der Woche weiss ich nicht, wie es da aussieht. Preis dÃ¼rfte bei 20â¬ fÃ¼r ein Tagesticket liegen...


----------



## hankpank (26. Februar 2007)

und hat der jetzt schon offen?


----------



## Metal Meier (26. Februar 2007)

Nein noch nicht.Das Team überlegt aber aufgrund der Wetterlage bald zu öffnen...aber es kann ja immernoch sein dass es bald wieder schneit oder sowas... ich hoffe aber auch auf eine frühe öffnung


----------



## IT-one (26. Februar 2007)

alles klar  mal sehen  wenn der auf hat da muss ich da mal hin das geld ist egal  aber das sit der der am nächsten liegt  weis jemand wie der ist von der schwierigkeit her und so von dem strecken und ist da viel los ?! und weis emand ob es in der nähe irgendwelche ferienwohnungen gibt oder hotel s.. danke


----------



## downhillsau (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

@IT-one: Mir hat gestern der Flo(einer der Betreiber) ne sms geschickt,dass sie gestern testweise offen hatten um zu gucken,ob es sich lohnt,jetzt schon die Saison zu eröffnen.War nicht da,und weiß nicht,ob sie ab jetzt jedes WE offen haben.Soll ja hier im Oberharz auch wieder Schnee kommen.
Anrufen brauchste eigentlich nur zu den Öffnungszeiten,weil das die Nummer vom Alpinum ist.Bei wichtigen Fragen könnt ihr auch im Büro des Betreibers anrufen(01605138903 ).Da sollte dann auch wer rangehen.

Im Racepark gibt es eine Downhillstrecke,die eher einem steilen single trail ähnelt und mit Wurzeln und einigen Sprüngen übersäht ist.Bei feuchter Witterung eher schwierig zu fahren.Dann halt die Freeride mit den North-shore Elementen und die BikerX.Demnächst soll wohl noch der Dirt parcour gebaut werden.

Wegen Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten guckst du z.Bsp hier www.harztourismus.com oder www.harz24.de

Grüße Arschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (26. Februar 2007)

Die Freeride-Strecke ist ohne Probleme gut fahrbar, zur DH kann ich nicht viel sagen. Wohl aber zur BikerX. Die ist nicht ohne, da sie zum einen beinahe senkrecht den Hang runter läuft und dazu mit jeder Menge Doubles bestückt ist. Die können durchaus mal knapp 8m lang sein und die sollte man auch schaffen, sonst haut es einen in den Gegenhang der Landung und dann scheppert es ganz ordentlich.


----------



## HITOMI (27. Februar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> ... sonst haut es einen in den Gegenhang der Landung und dann scheppert es ganz ordentlich.



allerdings... kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## el Lingo (27. Februar 2007)

Oh ja, ich habe mich beim letzten Mal 10m weit überschlagen und hatte am Ende Glück im Unglück, nur 2 platte Reifen und einen gebrochenen großen Zeh. Ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich da so einfach wieder aufstehen kann. Das schlimmste: Meine Race Face Jacke wurde gerippt...


----------



## HITOMI (28. Februar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich habe mich beim letzten Mal 10m weit überschlagen und hatte am Ende Glück im Unglück, nur 2 platte Reifen und einen gebrochenen großen Zeh. Ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich da so einfach wieder aufstehen kann. Das schlimmste: Meine Race Face Jacke wurde gerippt...



oha, klingt ja nicht so toll... bei mir wars ne gehirnerschütterung und ein paar schrammen. rad hat auch nur ein bisschen abbekommen. zum glück kann man sich im racepark die protektorenjacken ausleihen.   letztes jahr hatte ich noch keine... dann hätt's wohl noch anders ausgesehen...


----------



## Atreyu (28. Februar 2007)

weiß echt nicht was ihr da macht , musste teilweise vor den Sprüngen bremsen sonst wer ich zu weit gesprungen , und bin es auch teilweise , 

ne ja die biker x ist ganz lustig , aber leider nicht für rennen geeignet


----------



## el Lingo (28. Februar 2007)

Es gibt immer schnellere und langsamere Fahrer. Aber wenn man ein bisschen aus der Übung ist, dann ist man nicht ganz so schnell unterwegs. 
Verstehste?


----------



## downhillsau (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jungs!

Also ich muss auch sehen,dass ich die Landungen treffe und nicht zu weit fliege.
Ist natürlich klar,dass jeder andere Fahrfähigkeiten hat.Da kann man´s eh niemanden recht machen Das größte Problem ist doch,dass sich viele Leute selber überschätzen.Notfalls halt abbremsen und langsamer drüber,so dass man heile bleibt.Ok,rantasten geht halt bei einem double nicht 

Grüße Arschi


----------



## bjoernsen (8. März 2007)

so Leute, eure nächste Gelegenheit zum biken ist da. am Sonntag den 11.03.07 ist der park zu den gewohnten Zeiten für euch G E Ö F F N E T ! ! ! 

lasst rocken..


----------



## Speedpower (9. März 2007)

Werde da sein mit noch ein paar leuten


Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IT-one (11. März 2007)

aber nur an diesem tag oder weil in der neuen freeride haben die parks getestet underanderem auch schulenberg un dan steht saisonbeginn 1 mai ?!


----------



## bjoernsen (25. März 2007)

Ich habe gelesen das im Racepark ein Slopestyle/Dirt Strecke entstehen soll.
Weiß da jemand was genau gebaut werden soll?


----------



## nonem (30. März 2007)

hat der Park schon geöffnet?


----------



## rip (30. März 2007)

ob geöffnet, würde mich auch interessieren.
Ich werde auf jedenfall mind. 2 x im Monat in Schulenberg sein um zu trainieren und Spaß zu haben.

Freue mich schon...


----------



## Metal Meier (30. März 2007)

Samstag und Sonntag ist der Park und auch der Lift geöffnet!!


----------



## ILJA (3. April 2007)

Metal Meier schrieb:


> Samstag und Sonntag ist der Park und auch der Lift geöffnet!!



zufällig auch freitag (vonwegen feiertag und so...)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teddy_der_bär (4. April 2007)

freitag, weiß ich net, aber eventuell am montag hab ich gehört


----------



## bjoernsen (4. April 2007)

Der Park hat 

Samstag 

Ostersonntag

Ostermontag

geöffnet...


----------



## fl1p (13. April 2007)

Bin morgen im Park, sonst noch jemand ?


----------



## Jens Fiedler (29. April 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob der Park am 30. und/oder 31.04 geöffnet hat?

Gruss,

Jens


----------



## bjoernsen (29. April 2007)

Jens Fiedler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand ob der Park am 30. und/oder 31.04 geöffnet hat?
> 
> ...



Infos zu den Öffnungszeiten unter:

http://www.alpinum-schulenberg.de/bike-alpinum/index.php


----------



## hankpank (29. April 2007)

war saugeil heute. ich komme wieder keine frage


----------



## Jens Fiedler (30. April 2007)

@bjoernsen:
Danke für den Link.

@hankpank:
Sag bescheid wenn Du wieder am Start bist...


----------



## el Lingo (2. Mai 2007)

Kann jemand was zum geplanten Slopestyle-/Dirtparcours sagen, der Mitte des MOnats fertig sein soll?


----------



## fl1p (5. Mai 2007)

Ich werde morgen mal fragen.


----------



## Speedpower (5. Mai 2007)

Jo bin morgen auch am Start

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpower (6. Mai 2007)

War mal wieder nur geil heute, nur leider mit Krankenwagen und Notarzt. Weiss jemand was genaueres? Sah ja schon ziemlich gemein aus....


Jens


----------



## bjoernsen (24. Mai 2007)

Weiß jemand ob die Dirt/SlopeStyle Strecke fertig ist?


----------



## hankpank (24. Mai 2007)

fahre am wochenende hin. aber denke nicht dass da schon was fertig ist. Vor 2 wochen war noch nix angefangen.


----------



## Hai_Biker (25. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Welche Öffnungszeiten hat der Bikepark am Wochenende ?
WIe in den anderen Beiträgen geschrieben wurde ist er ja nicht gerade überlaufen, was auch gut so ist denn in Winterberg ne halbe Stunde am Lift zu stehen ist auch nicht so toll

Ist das immer noch so ?


----------



## Spitti (25. Mai 2007)

Hai_Biker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Welche Öffnungszeiten hat der Bikepark am Wochenende ?



Freitag - Samstag - Sonntag 

10.00 - 18.00 Uhr

http://www.alpinum-schulenberg.de/bike-alpinum/index.php


----------



## Hai_Biker (25. Mai 2007)

@Spitti
Danke für die Info !
Weisst Du wie gut der Park am WE besucht ist und wie die Strecken bei Nässe zu fahren sind ?

Gruss
Frank


----------



## ILJA (25. Mai 2007)

Bei Nässe ists anspruchsvoll, da der DH teilweise quer zum Hand verläuft und im Walde natürlich die ein oder andere polierte Wurzel aus dem Boden schaut. Und an den Tagen an den ich da war, war die Wartezeit am lift genau Null. Also gleich direkt aus dem DH-Auslauf bis zum Lift Einstieg rollern und wieder hochliften! Da reicht dann auch ne Halbtageskarte, weil man da verdammt schnell richtig fertig ist^^.


----------



## Hai_Biker (25. Mai 2007)

@ILJA
Danke für die Info, wenn morgen nciht totales Unwetter ist werd ich mal vorbeischauen ...
Wie ist denn die Wettervorhersage für die Gegend ??

Wie ich sehe fährst Du auch ein BigHit ..
Gruss
Frank


----------



## Hai_Biker (25. Mai 2007)

@ILJA


> -----------
> Bilder von meinem Fuhrpark


Dein Fuhrpark ist ja nicht schlecht ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miniking (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
war am SO erstmals im Bikepark (Schulenberg) und bin echt begeistert!
Sehr nette und hilfsbereite Leute - hat echt super viel Spass gemacht!!

Bis bald


----------



## Jocka79 (9. Juni 2007)

Moin,
weiß jemand wie weit die neue Slopstyle Strecke ist bzw. ob die Jungs mal mit bauen angefangen haben??


----------



## Speedpower (19. Juli 2007)

Mittlerweile wurde mit dem Bau des Slopestyles begonnen


[yt=Slopestyle Bau] 2zHwyVKeUjU[/yt]


Ich hoffe die lassen sich noch n paar nette Sachen einfallen, und ich hoffe die Landung bleibt nicht so 


Jens


----------



## evasor (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wollte von denen die schon mal im Racepark Harz am Schulenberg waren wissen, ob man sich dort auch schutzkleidung leihen kann? und ab wann hat den der Park geöffnet. habe gehört, dass das eher so privat gemacht werden soll und man sich anmelden muss oder so, stimmt das?
auf der Homepage gibt es GARKEINE INFOS und unter der mail antwortet niemand und die teleanschlüsse sind nicht besetzt ...

DANKE


----------



## el Lingo (20. Juli 2007)

Einfach am Wochenende hinfahren, Protektoren kannst Du Dir GRATIS ausleihen. Am Wochenende ist da auch immer geöffnet.


----------



## HITOMI (20. Juli 2007)

evasor schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wollte von denen die schon mal im Racepark Harz am Schulenberg waren wissen, ob man sich dort auch schutzkleidung leihen kann? und ab wann hat den der Park geöffnet. habe gehört, dass das eher so privat gemacht werden soll und man sich anmelden muss oder so, stimmt das?
> auf der Homepage gibt es GARKEINE INFOS und unter der mail antwortet niemand und die teleanschlüsse sind nicht besetzt ...
> ...



Steht auch alles auf der Homepage  

Kostenloser Verleih der Protektoren: http://www.alpinum-schulenberg.de/bike-alpinum/verleih.html

Öffnungszeiten: Freitag - Samstag - Sonntag 10.00 - 18.00 Uhr
http://www.alpinum-schulenberg.de/bike-alpinum/bikekalender.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich war noch nie da und will demnächst mal auf ner Tour dort vorbei. Hatte mir das so vorgestellt, daß ich vom Rammelsberg kommend dahin abbiege zum Start der Strecken, einmal runterfahre und dann zurück ins Okertal oder so.
Habe mir das bei Google Earth angesehen, da erkenne ich aber nicht, ob es vernünftigte Wege zum Gipfel gibt oder ob das nur Schneisen sind.
Drum die Frage: Gibts vernünftige Wege ohne allzu giftige Steigungen auf den Gr. Wiesenberg, findet man das?


----------



## TZR (25. Januar 2008)

Heute mal spaßeshalber in Schulenberg 3x hochgeschoben:

Es wird ein bißchen gebaut, unten ein neuer Sprung:




Auf dem FR werden 2 neue Gaps gebaut, ca. 1 bis 1,20 m hoch und 3-4 m weit, auf einer neuen Schleife zwischen FR und Bikercross.

Ansonsten ist sehr angenehm, daß man in Schulenberg kaum dreckig wird. Dafür nervt aber der viel zu schwache (und auch nicht sehr griffige) Hühnerdraht auf dem Holz, der an vielen Stellen seit langem schon weggefetzt ist. Auf dem DH finde ich die angeschütteten Sprünge blöd, weil die Erde sich seitlich verflüchtigt und man dadurch vorne gegen eine Kante fährt beim Absprung.


----------



## schmanto (28. Januar 2008)

ab wann fährt denn der lift da wieder?


----------



## TZR (28. Januar 2008)

Laut einem Plakat an einem Parkplatz in Schulenberg kann man dort 365 Tage abfahren...  

Nee, keine Ahnung, irgendwann im März vielleicht wieder?


----------



## TZR (30. Januar 2008)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, hier mal bunte Bilder von den beiden neuen Gaps.


----------



## ILJA (31. Januar 2008)

warum sind die dinger immer so steil und nich gerade im absprung? find ich irgendwie komisch, sollen sie lieber länger sein...


----------



## TZR (31. Januar 2008)

Sowas liegt mir auch nicht. Glaube nicht, daß ich da jemals drüberfahre.


----------



## Brook (31. Januar 2008)

Sehr sehr schön ... gibt es noch mehr Bilder oder gar ein aktuelles Video vielleicht??


----------



## TZR (31. Januar 2008)

Mehr Neues gibt es ansonsten nicht. Alles andere ist noch so, wie man es auf den letzten Videos bei Youtube und Myvideo sieht.


----------



## renöd (4. Februar 2008)

diese beiden sprünge sehen mir auch eher aus als hätte da einer (oder wohl mehrere)mal bisschen gebuddelt weiss ja nicht ob das so soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (9. Februar 2008)

Es wird noch mehr gebaut, 2 komische Sprünge auf dem FR mit schräger Landung in der Kurve.









Diese beiden neuen Gaps von vorher sehen jetzt so aus, als wären sie fertig, ist aber noch keiner drübergerollt. War aber zu faul zum Knipsen.


----------



## Jocka79 (9. Februar 2008)

Bin ja mal gespannt!
werde demnächst mal hin fahren und auch mal gucken!


----------



## Specializeder (2. März 2008)

wär mal geil wenn die sich mal so mühe geben wie in winterberg, was die da jetzt alles neues hingezimmert haben is einfach der hammer. und die voraussetzungen gibt es im harz ja auch, aber diese marktlücke entdeckt ja kaum wer


----------



## renöd (2. März 2008)

jo die vorraussetzung gibts bestimmt aber glaube die kohle fehlt da einfach und dann gibts ja auch immer probleme mit forst und so !Und naja Baugenehmigung und so ...Wasserschutz oder Naturschutzgebiet !Ist alles eben nicht so einfach wie sich so manche vorstellen !Sponsoren gibts auch kaum die sich in was ungewisses stürzen ...So ein Park kostet derbe kohle und man braucht ja auch Personal;-)
Also ich denk man sollte froh sein das es überhaupt schon so strecken mit Lift im Harz gibt !


----------



## bjoernsen (2. März 2008)

Klar, man kann schon froh sein das hier überhaupt was passiert. 
Das Potential wäre da. Ich denke es wären auch genügend Geldgeber vorhanden.
Woran es scheitert ist das es den Betreiber die Strecken völlig egal sind.
Streckenpflege ist hier ein Fremdwort. Sowas ist für ein neuen Park tötlich. 
In Schulenberg werden nicht mal die Hühnerdrähte auf den Shores erneuert. 
Folge: Aktuke Rutschgefahr!  usw...

Dann die Vermarktung. Was bringt einen ein super Park, wenn es keiner weiß. 
Hier wurde schon viel versäumt. 
Was hier fehlt wäre ein richtig großes Event. Um einfach mehr Leute anzulocken.

dann die Strecken selbst: Zu einseitig. Die Strecken müßten sowie Anfänger als Profis was bieten können. Ohne fully machen die Stecken nicht wirklich Spaß.
In Winterberg kann man auch nochmal mit dem Dirtbike fahren. 
Folge: mehr zahlende Kunden -> mehr Umsatz -> Streckenpflege und Ausbau wäre möglich. 
Aber die im Harz checken das irgendwie nicht so..


----------



## bodo bagger (3. März 2008)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Klar, man kann schon froh sein das hier überhaupt was passiert.
> Das Potential wäre da. Ich denke es wären auch genügend Geldgeber vorhanden.
> Woran es scheitert ist das es den Betreiber die Strecken völlig egal sind.
> Streckenpflege ist hier ein Fremdwort. Sowas ist für ein neuen Park tötlich.
> ...



alles in allem argumente die stimmig sind, jedoch;

muss man mal die konzepte der einzelnen parks unterscheiden.

Thale: für Thale ist der DH eher nebengeschäft, da der rosstrappensessel auch ohne biker gut ausgelastet ist (touristengebiet rosstrappe, hexentanzplatz). zudem ist dort ein sehr fähiger und junger marketingchef am werk, der die bedeutung der jüngeren generation erkannt hat. zudem ist thale in seiner gesammten struktur nicht von irgenwelchen wintersport abhängig und hat damit auch keinerlei kosten aus nicht vorhandenen schnee zu kompensieren.

Hahnenklee: in hkl ist der park als zusätliche einnahmequelle der bocksbergseilbahn für den sommer gedacht. dort müssen aber nun schon fehlende einnhamen aus dem wintersport im zweiten jahr in folge kompensiert werden.

schulenberg: läuft ähnlich wie in hkl, jedoch ist dort das problem, das generell die einnahmen aus dem wandertourismus wie in hkl oder thale fehlen. zudem haben die betreiber, die die anlage nur gepachtet haben mit extremen finanziellen einbußen aus dem zweiten winter in forlge ohne schnee zu kämpfen. würde mich daher nicht wundern, wenn es jetzt richtig eng wird. drücke den jungs auf jeden den daumen, den schulenberg ist für mich mit abstand die interessanteste strecke im harz.


----------



## stephan- (7. März 2008)

Ich finde Schulenberg auch am besten von den Harz-Parks. Hahnenklee fand ich total schlecht, Thale macht tierisch Bock aber da gibts ja leider nur eine Strecke - daher find ich Schulenberg eigentlich mit am besten, mehrere Strecken, schneller Lift (was in Thale auch nicht so der Fall ist), sehr günstig und allgemein spaßig dort. Vielleicht ein bisschen zu kurze Streckenlänge.
Hoffe die machen bald auf..


----------



## hankpank (9. März 2008)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Klar, man kann schon froh sein das hier überhaupt was passiert.
> Das Potential wäre da. Ich denke es wären auch genügend Geldgeber vorhanden.
> Woran es scheitert ist das es den Betreiber die Strecken völlig egal sind.
> Streckenpflege ist hier ein Fremdwort. Sowas ist für ein neuen Park tötlich.
> ...



wenn die ganzen harzer jungs da nicht einfach angefangen hätten zu bauen gäbs den park nicht. das wurde größtenteils (wenn nicht sogar alles) ohne bezahlung gebaut. Zum glück kommt diese stimmung in schulenberg auch rüber. da ist nicht alles nur dienstleistung. und meckern tut da mit sicherheit keiner wenn man sich zum restaurieren anbietet. 
und im gegensatz zu winterberg&co sind die preise mehr als kulant.
über die streckenführung und manche sprünge lässt sich diskutieren. das stimmt.


----------



## TZR (9. März 2008)

Ich würde mir auch ne 3. FR/DH-Strecke in Schulenberg wünschen. Da fehlt etwas die Abwechselung, wenn man sich für den Bikercross und den Spielplatz unten nicht so erwärmen kann.
Oder halt einfach ein Singletrail woanders durch den Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specializeder (9. März 2008)

über sowas wurde schon geredet, hoffentlich kommts auch


----------



## bodo bagger (10. März 2008)

Specializeder schrieb:


> über sowas wurde schon geredet, hoffentlich kommts auch



hörte ich auch schon aus allgemein gutinformierten quellen.


----------



## Stengel (10. März 2008)

Hallo also um hier mal ein bissel schwung in die sache zu bringen. Ich glaube das Schulenberg zu ist und bleibt. 
Fakten : 1. Die Homepage wurde vom betreiber schon seid dem 10.11.2007 nicht mehr aktualisiert.
            2.An das Tehlefon geht niemand.
            3.Ich war jetzt schon 2x mal oben dieses Jahr und die betreiber haben da nix gemacht aber auch garnix. Schaut im allgemeinen alles ziehmlich verlassen aus.

Wenn ich das alles zusammenzähle denke ich das Schulenberg einfach nur zu ist und bleibt Zwei Jahre kein Winter und auch sonst kein Tourismus da ist sicher kein geld mehr. 
Wenn jemand hier mal wirklich an Infos vom betreiber oder so kommt wär das klasse. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur hoffen das dieser mit abstand bester Bikepark im Harz wieter besteht.


----------



## bodo bagger (10. März 2008)

Stengel schrieb:


> Hallo also um hier mal ein bissel schwung in die sache zu bringen. Ich glaube das Schulenberg zu ist und bleibt.
> Fakten : 1. Die Homepage wurde vom betreiber schon seid dem 10.11.2007 nicht mehr aktualisiert.
> 2.An das Tehlefon geht niemand.
> 3.Ich war jetzt schon 2x mal oben dieses Jahr und die betreiber haben da nix gemacht aber auch garnix. Schaut im allgemeinen alles ziehmlich verlassen aus.
> ...



kontakt war schon da. 

sicher die nicht vorhandenen winter haben gezehrt aber afaik ist kein ende in sicht.


----------



## TZR (10. März 2008)

Stengel schrieb:


> 3.Ich war jetzt schon 2x mal oben dieses Jahr und die betreiber haben da nix gemacht aber auch garnix. Schaut im allgemeinen alles ziehmlich verlassen aus.



Unsinn, es wird wie verrückt gebaut.

Die neue Strecke wird wohl einfach aus den ganzen neuen Sprüngen neben dem FR bestehen, die ich hier schonmal gezeigt habe.
Da kommt auch noch ein größerer Kicker/Double/Gap wie auch immer dazu, zeige ich jetzt aber nicht, weil ich zu faul bin, das Bild auf 2 MB zu komprimieren.
Der letzte von den neuen Großen ist jetzt noch weiter geworden  :




Einer ist über die beiden da auch schon drüber und offensichtlich erfolgreich gelandet. Die Anfahrt ist sehr steil, die Weite dürfte man schon gut erreichen, wenn man will.

Aufm DH ist dieser blöde Sprung oben, bei dem man auf den Weg vom Lift knallt, weggenommen worden.


----------



## TZR (10. März 2008)

Ah, zu große Bilder auf die Schnelle neu abgespeichert und damit verkleinert:

Hier der neue, man sieht gut, wo er steht:




Dieser hier sieht jetzt so aus:




Tja alles Doubles mit viel Aua wenn zu kurz. Sowas alles wär mir etwas flacher und ohne Landehügel lieber, damit man wenigstens nur ins Flat knallen kann. Viele sehe ich da noch nicht drüberfahren, zumal oft die Anfahrten schlecht sind, wenig Auslauf, Richtungsänderung kurz vorm Kicker...

Nach dem letzten großen Sprung (der verlängerte) geht es zurück auf den FR, das ist dann etwas oberhalb von der Wippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specializeder (10. März 2008)

schaut eigentlich lustig aus, aber wär cool wenn sie sich noch 'n bisschen mehr mühe geben würden


----------



## stephan- (10. März 2008)

Flat wäre mir auch lieber statt einem Landehügel.
Vielleichten sollten sich die Betreiber hier mal anmelden um sich die Tipps der "Gemeinde" mal anschauen zu können.


----------



## DH-OPA (10. März 2008)

Mahlzeit alle zusammen,
ich glaube hier muß mal was klar gestellt werden.  Der Racepark macht selbstverständlich wieder auf; und zwar im April 2008. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt auch schon Ostern. Dieses hat mir der Betreiber heute mitgeteilt. Website des ALPINUM SCHULENBERG wird in den nächsten Tagen aktualisiert.
Bis demnächst im BIKE-ALPINUM SCHULENBERG


----------



## renöd (10. März 2008)

jawoll so siehts aus !
Ich denke das sieht gut aus mit Ostern !
und die Sprünge wurden garantiert so da gebaut ohne das der betreiber das wusste...ich hoff das gibt kein Ärger mit dem Förster
aber find die auch lustig ...villeicht noch bisschen Tunen und dann passts schowar vor paar wochen ma da die anschauen.
also alle hin da!!!Schulenberg muss bleiben


----------



## TZR (11. März 2008)

HP ist aktualisiert, Ostern gehts los.


----------



## hankpank (11. März 2008)

hmm. allein mit den fotos die sprünge zu beurteilen find ich n bissl voreilig.
hinfahren angucken und dann schauen. die absprünge scheinen mir zwar auch etwas steil aber eig siehts doch ganz machbar aus.
hauptsache sie passen zur linie.


----------



## Stengel (8. April 2008)

Hallo sagt mal was ist denn mit der HP vom Bikealpinum Schulenberg ??
Dachte die öffnen jetzt am we???


----------



## SteffenR (8. April 2008)

Hmm.. Die Homepage zeigt bei mir auch nen 403-er - scheinen die Seiten wohl nicht mehr da zu liegen, wo sie eigentlich hingehören ..


----------



## Jocka79 (9. April 2008)

Weiß jetzt einer ob der Park am We. auf macht!?!?
Wollte Samstag mal hin....


----------



## Specializeder (9. April 2008)

wär mal schön zu wissen, hoffentlich geht die hp bald wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (12. April 2008)

Fahre heute hin und werd dann mal ne Info preis geben was da geht!


----------



## TZR (12. April 2008)

Dann stell dich aber auf Schieben ein. Die öffnen doch nicht, wenns keiner erfährt.

Edit: Anrufen wäre vielleicht einfacher: http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...um-schulenberg.de/bike-alpinum/impressum.html


----------



## Skywalker_sz (13. April 2008)

Da geht keiner ans Telefon....... ich will nicht nach "doof" Hahnenklee...


----------



## Jocka79 (13. April 2008)

Waren gestern auf gut Glück mal da aber nix passiert und keiner da!!!!!






[/URL





Bin ja mal gespannt wann es da endlich los geht....will nicht mehr schieben!!!


----------



## TZR (13. April 2008)

Und wie waren die neuen Sprünge?

Das Telefon steht doch glaube ich auf dem Gelände da. Wenn keiner rangeht, ist auch keiner da. Denk ich mal.


----------



## Jocka79 (13. April 2008)

Das Telefon steht doch glaube ich auf dem Gelände da. Wenn keiner rangeht, ist auch keiner da. Denk ich mal.[/QUOTE]

Da geht nie wer dran!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Kein Plan wegen den Sprüngen......
sind ja hin weil wir NICHT schieben wollten!
Sind dann weiter nach Hahnenklee!


----------



## Snakeskin (13. April 2008)

Ruft mal im Cafe Muhs an, der Stefan kann Euch alles sagen.
Telefon kann ich per PN geben oder selber nachschauen.
Cafe Muhs, Schulenberg.


----------



## Specializeder (18. April 2008)

endlich mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen vom Racepark  es ist warscheinlich am 19.04.08 und am 20.04.08 offen
http://racepark.de/

hoffentlich stimmt's auch, sonst müssen wir schieben xD


----------



## Stengel (19. April 2008)

Oh mein Gott endlich )) Dachte schon ich muß wieder nach Hahnenklee.
Jau dann bis Sonntag..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (19. April 2008)

"Ab dem Wochenende 19/20.04.08 soll der Lift wieder laufen."

Es ist der 19.04. und niemand teilt mit, ob das tatsächlich der Fall ist. Das sind echt solche Nulpen in Kommunikationsangelegenheiten.


----------



## Specializeder (19. April 2008)

ich glaube ich werde morgen lieber gleich nach hahnenklee, sonst stehen wir in schulenberg am lift und merken das keiner da ist. ans telefon ist heut natürlich auch niemand gegangen


----------



## Azzip (22. April 2008)

hmmm...


----------



## renöd (22. April 2008)

Also ich hab gerade rumtelefoniert und erfahren ,daß Schulenberg definitiv dieses Wochenende auf macht !Den Park gibts noch und die Seite ist weg weil sie neu gemacht wird !*Also Samstag den 26.04.08 macht Schulenberg den Lift an und dann läuft er wieder regelmäßig!!!*
Hab mit dem Betreiber gesprochen und er meinte es wird auch schnell weitegebaut...
Endlich wieder Schlepplift ;-)
sauber !


----------



## Specializeder (22. April 2008)

geht doch, ich bin da, wer noch??


----------



## Azzip (22. April 2008)

ich bin auch definitiv dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specializeder (24. April 2008)

ich hab grad gelesen das in thale dieses wochenende 'n dh rennen und 'n dirt contest is, das ändert die situation...


----------



## Jocka79 (24. April 2008)

Also ich wollt sonntag auch hin....endlich!!! 
Jetzt müssen sie noch ganz ganz schnell alles fertig machen und gut is...


----------



## renöd (29. April 2008)

Schulenberg Hat ab Donnerstag den 1.Mai auch auf !Von Donnerstag bis Sonntag ist der lift an !


----------



## renöd (7. Mai 2008)

ich war auch Sonntag da...war cool !Geiles wetter und schöner track !Keine tannennadeln oder so !War schön gefegt
hier ma nen kleines Vid vom Sonntag

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-JTTKOaf1A4

also bis Pfingsten;-)


----------



## harzholgi (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ist der Kollege schon wieder aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen?
Holgi


----------



## renöd (7. Mai 2008)

krankenhaus???


----------



## harzholgi (7. Mai 2008)

renöd schrieb:


> krankenhaus???



Hallo,
da die letzte Szene so abrupt ausgeblendet wurde, ging ich davon aus das etwas ganz fürchterliches passiert ist.
Zeigt doch mal die nächsten 5 Sekunden 
Holgi


----------



## renöd (7. Mai 2008)

aso hehe ne ne ...mir geht´s noch ganz gut 
ist nichts passiert;-)

leider aht der kameramann vor schreck aufgehört zu filmen...die nächsten 5 sekunden gibts nicht...


----------



## bjoernsen (20. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

also ich war gestern mal in Schulenberg. 

Sagt mal, wer ist so krank und springt die Sprünge neben und an dem Freeride?? 
Ich meine da muß man schon gut Gas geben um die teilweise 10-12m Distanz zu springen... und so ein paar Bäume stehen direkt neben der Landefläche...

Ansonsten sind die die Strecken in einem top Zustand. Kann ich nur empfehlen..


----------



## Phil (20. Mai 2008)

Gibts auch Bilder zu dem 4x ? Das würde mich auch interessieren.Wie ist der so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (20. Mai 2008)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Ich meine da muß man schon gut Gas geben um die teilweise 10-12m Distanz zu springen... und so ein paar Bäume stehen direkt neben der Landefläche...



Sind die noch verlängert worden gegenüber den Bildern auf S. 4? Da schätze ich es auf max. 7 m.
(manche erzählen da auch was von 15 m)


----------



## bjoernsen (20. Mai 2008)

ne.. also ich glaube so sah das auch aus. 

Ich meine auch das alleine schon ist heftig genug.  
Man kann sich ja nicht rantasten. Entweder man gibt Vollgas und rüber, oder lässt es ganz sein. 
Da wird es bestimmt nur eine Hand voll Leute geben die diese Kicker springen.


----------



## TZR (20. Mai 2008)

Man müßte sich mal einen Klappstuhl mitnehmen und ein paar Stunden da hinsetzen. Vielleicht traut man sich dann auch, wenn man es oft genug gesehen hat. Allerdings lasse ich Sachen, die höchstwahrscheinlich zu Knochenbrüchen führen, wenn sie schiefgehen, i.d.R. sowieso aus.


----------



## bjoernsen (20. Mai 2008)

Ich stell mich dazu und warte mal ab ob da überhaupt wer springt.. 

Was ist eigentlich mit dem NothShore im Vordergrund? 
Das gibt es nicht mehr. Jedenfalls war sowas gestern nicht zu sehen:


----------



## TZR (20. Mai 2008)

Der das mit den 15 m erzählt hat, ist auch drüber (auch erzählt).
Lt. Alpinum-Gästebuch wäre am WE einer fast mit nem Milzriß nach Sturz am großen Drop unten verblutet.
Ich war am 10.3. das letzte mal da, da stand das komische Ding da noch unverändert und wackelig und ohne Landung.

Ich muß mir das auch mal wieder angucken. Vielleicht morgen.


----------



## stephan- (20. Mai 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Lt. Alpinum-Gästebuch wäre am WE einer fast mit nem Milzriß nach Sturz am großen Drop unten verblutet.
> Ich war am 10.3. das letzte mal da, da stand das komische Ding da noch unverändert und wackelig und ohne Landung.
> 
> Ich muß mir das auch mal wieder angucken. Vielleicht morgen.




Richtig, ich kenne ihn persönlich, er war mit einem weiteren Kumpel dort. Hat den großen Drop irgendwie versaut, Lenker in den Magen und ja, Milzriss. Keine schöne Sache ist das...

Trotzdem sind wir vermutlich Samstag dort.

Edit: Achja, das Posting im Gästebuch ist von besagtem Mitfahrer, okay, dann ist das ja schon geklärt.


----------



## BananaJoe (21. Juni 2008)

Ist morgen, 22.06, jemand im Park?
Nen Freund und ich würden gern vorbei schauen.
Greetz
Bananajoe


----------



## stephan- (21. Juni 2008)

BananaJoe schrieb:


> Ist morgen, 22.06, jemand im Park?
> Nen Freund und ich würden gern vorbei schauen.
> Greetz
> Bananajoe



Ich bin wahrscheinlich mit 2 anderen dort.


----------



## BananaJoe (21. Juni 2008)

Dann sehen wir uns am Kiosk! 
Bis morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (20. Oktober 2008)

weiß irgendjemand wie grade  die streckenverhältnissse sind in schulenberg ??? nur schlamm ??? oder wie siiehts aus ?


----------



## Jocka79 (20. Oktober 2008)

enemy111 schrieb:


> weiß irgendjemand wie grade  die streckenverhältnissse sind in schulenberg ??? nur schlamm ??? oder wie siiehts aus ?



Ich würde am besten ein bischen matsch mit einplanen..


----------



## stephan- (26. Oktober 2008)

Hoffentlich schaffe ich es Sonntag dort nochmal aufzuschlagen, endlich das neue Rad mal testen..


----------



## Azzip (7. April 2009)

Hier mal ne kleine Info:

Hab ich heute vom Betreiber erfahren.

der Bikepark Schulenberg macht ab Samstag den 11. April definitiv den Lift an!!!

wundert euch nicht wenn die Internet Seite nicht geht da ist irgendwas Kaputt.
Einfach alle kommen!!!und Schube rocken.

Grüße


----------



## TZR (10. April 2009)

.


----------



## stephan- (10. April 2009)

Ich bin morgen da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stengel (21. April 2009)

War am Samstag da und muß sagen Hammer nicht nur das sie auf hatten 
Nein die Strecken sind in einem mehr als Hervorragendem zustand da haben einige leute echt ein super Job gemacht.
Der DH war glaube ich noch nie so geil. Alles sauber anlieger neu... Weiter so.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (27. April 2009)

Geil war es gestern  !!!!
Und auch nur geschätzte 50 Leute da :-D ! 

Bin auf der Strecke geblitzt worden, gibt es die Chance das der Fotograf hier im Forum ist ?


----------



## TG333 (27. April 2009)

einer der fotografierenden meinte er würde die bilder von gestern hier irgendwo uppen


----------



## Warpspinne (28. April 2009)

Hi,ho  War am Samstag+Sonntag mit Frank ( dem vermeidlichem Fotograf) in Schulenberg! 10+ Sterne für den Park und das supernette Personal  Mein Biggi is ma richtig durchgenudelt worden hehe  Wenn Frank die Bilder hochgeladen hat, stell ich euch mal nen Link rein


----------



## Skywalker_sz (28. April 2009)

Ohhhh ja, das wäre cool !!!! 

Und mit dem Fotografen, ich meine den der unten am Streckenende stand.


----------



## Stengel (28. April 2009)

Also am Samstag habe ich unten ein paar Bilder gemacht. Stelle ich aber auch noch die woche in mein Album hier.
MFG


----------



## stephan- (28. April 2009)

Ist Freitag eigentlich auf? Müsste ja eigentlich..


----------



## Skywalker_sz (28. April 2009)

Es ist auf !!

Kalender


----------



## stephan- (28. April 2009)

Ups, ich dachte, die Seite sei noch offline. Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Warpspinne (29. April 2009)

Hier der Link  http://picasaweb.google.de/frank.hietzig/BikeparkSchulenberg#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (29. April 2009)

Danke!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stephan- (30. April 2009)

Werde morgen in Schulenberg aufschlagen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für die richtige Reifenwahl? Trocken? Nass? Feucht? Ich hab keine Ahnung!


----------



## Skywalker_sz (30. April 2009)

Ich auch nicht.... Aber du kannst es uns mitteilen damit ich am Sonntag die richtigen Reifen dabei habe


----------



## renöd (30. April 2009)

in Schulenberg kannste eigentlich immer mit nem High Roller fahren !
Auch bei matsch.nen Wetscream lohnt da nicht, finde ich... wenns trocken ist macht Minion auch Spass.
Aber immer mit dem gelben Schriftzug ;-)

Greetz

@Warpspinne : nette Bilder !Schade das ich an dem Tag nicht fahren konnte ...


----------



## stephan- (30. April 2009)

Also schraub ich vorne den C16 drauf und hinten bleibt der Minion. Bist du morgen auch da?


----------



## Devuse (7. Mai 2009)

hallo....ich habe mal eine frage!^^
ich wollt am sonntag zum ersten mal in den racepark harz fahren...und ich wollte mal fragen wie lange man an einem sonntag am lift normaler weise so anstehen muss...!^^
geht es da schneller als in hahnenklee?!^^

gruß
Devuse


----------



## TZR (7. Mai 2009)

Devuse schrieb:


> und ich wollte mal fragen wie lange man an einem sonntag am lift normaler weise so anstehen muss...!^^



Überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (8. Mai 2009)

Die Aussage kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, man muss schon so ca. 30 Sekunden warten bis der nächste Anker kommt  

TZR hat schon recht, im normalfall hast du keine Wartezeiten am Lift.


----------



## JanikF. (8. Mai 2009)

evt komm ich sonntag mittag, semi slick testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devuse (8. Mai 2009)

okee.....und wie ist das in hahnenklee.
weil dort ist der biketransport ja ein bisschen umständlicher!^^
muss man da denn anstehen und wenn wie lange?


----------



## stephan- (8. Mai 2009)

Wurde deine Frage, die du ein paar Posts weiter oben schon gestellt hast, nicht befriedigend beantwortet?

Hier nochmal ganz langsam, zum mitdenken: Du ... musst ... nicht ... gar nicht ... NICHT ... am ... Lift ... anstehen. Die ... Wartezeiten ... sind ... idR ... unter ... einer ... Minute.

Hastes jetzt?


----------



## Devuse (8. Mai 2009)

neee....sorry.
das kapiere ich jetzt echt nicht.
kannst du es vielleicht nochmal bisschen besser erläutern???!^^

dulli!^^


----------



## Warpspinne (8. Mai 2009)

schieb doch einfach hoch


----------



## stephan- (8. Mai 2009)

Devuse schrieb:


> neee....sorry.
> das kapiere ich jetzt echt nicht.
> kannst du es vielleicht nochmal bisschen besser erläutern???!^^
> 
> dulli!^^



Hehe^^ Du nennst mich also Dulli^^ Hehe^^ Wer ist hier denn zu blöd zum lesen?^^? 

Sind schon wieder Ferien? Verdammte Trolle..


----------



## Warpspinne (11. Mai 2009)

Dazu nur eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (17. Mai 2009)

man war das nett heute! ich freu mich schon auf das We nach den Dirtmasters


----------



## el Lingo (19. Mai 2009)

Jannik, den Semi im Racepark will ich sehen!


----------



## JanikF. (25. Mai 2009)

ein N zuviel...

willst du ihn dir angucken oder glaubst du nicht das man damit dort fahren kann? 

Also in Winterberg geht der auch überragend


----------



## Skywalker_sz (25. Mai 2009)

Moin Janik,
wieder alles fit? Schade das es mit dem Finallauf nicht geklappt hat. ... Ich dachte du könntest es dem doofen Streckensprecher nochmal so richtig zeigen ....


----------



## JanikF. (14. Juni 2009)

Heute haben wir den obersten Streckenteil überarbeitet, dieser ist nun wieder super schnell und das neue Roadgap verbindet den obersten und mittleren Teil perfekt 

bin gespannt auf die Aufnahmen von heute


----------



## stephan- (14. Juni 2009)

Hast ja echt gut einen stehen lassen Janik! Respekt 

Was für ein Reifen war das hinten, war ja ein Semislick?!


----------



## JanikF. (14. Juni 2009)

ja genau richtig, ist ein Highroller Semislick 2.35 ,hab mich etwas in den verliebt


----------



## Ossecken (14. Juni 2009)

hat gerockt heute ...der henne will die vids feritg machen...mal schauen wenn wir da die produkte begaffen können


----------



## Dirtsteve (15. Juni 2009)

Halli Hallo ich habe denn ma mein gemÃ¼tlichen oder (sexy) mhh ARSCH?? xD aus dem Berlin Forum (da es da zu langweilig bzw zu CC fahrer voll wird xD) in das Harz oder Kiffer Forum o0? geschwungen!

ALSO TAAAG!

Jaâ¦ehmâ¦mhh ich bin steve! xD (Appalache) =P *bÃ¤Ã¤h*
janik warst mir zu schnellund henne du mach ma des vid ready!
am Montag is mein rahmen beim schweiÃen also nur so falls es jmd interessiert!

lg steve!


----------



## stephan- (15. Juni 2009)

Der Sohn 


Wie lang fährst du von Berlin bis Schulenberg?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtsteve (15. Juni 2009)

HII PaPa xD

ehm na so zurück bin ich 3 std mit 130 bergab mal 140 so!

also mann kann so sagen 3-3,5 stunden!


----------



## bodo bagger (15. Juni 2009)

da isser wieder der drecksteffen.....

na ja wenn du dich hier besser benimmst als im berlin oder dh forum isses ja gut...


----------



## Dirtsteve (15. Juni 2009)

wie hab ick mich denn benommen o0?
ich habe nur meine meinung gesagt!
wer bist du eig? ^^kennt mann sich?


----------



## JanikF. (16. Juni 2009)

bewegte Bilder sind on, leider nicht von der gesamten Strecke aber das wird nachgeholt 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2093


----------



## Ossecken (16. Juni 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2094 jepp sind on


----------



## Dirtsteve (16. Juni 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2086
jaaaa das sind sie =P


----------



## Dirtsteve (4. Juli 2009)

Hello Hello!
ich habe da noch im ohr die worte das unten nach dem gap und den langezogenen stück und laaaange linkskurve und dann ziel hang das dort iwelche veränderungen gemacht werden sollten? wie iwie ne link kurve oder iwas einbauen weiß nimma was geredet wurde!

wie is der stand? da ich ja aus gelf probs nichnach schulenberg erstma kann ><
und ne frage könnte mann im aktuellen zielhang nich noch nen kleines steinfeldchen einbauen? =/ weil für mich wirkt es öde! ^^entweder bin ich soo schnell des ich die stufen nich mercke bzw drüber springe ODER ja kp xD!

des wars erstma! rest is top!
einzigste idee wäre nurnoch an der selben stelle vorm zielhang wo die holzkonstriktion is dadraus nen speedgap bauen aber dafür davor die große kuhle ne hühnerleiter drüber!

lg steve


----------



## Ossecken (26. Juli 2009)

sooo...muss mich mal auskotzen wegen heute...

wer hat sich so viel mühe gemacht unter der woche und hat den dh mit lem erde voll gekippt und meint so fützen wieder trocken zu bekommen?...relativ sinnfrei...der boden unter den fützen ist hart und wir waren bis jetzt immer gut damit bedient die fützen auszuschöpfen mit nem eimer oder schaufel.

Aus diesem Lem rumgemache sind derbste Matschlöcher geworden und wir hatten gut zu tun um diese Geschwüre wieder zu beseitigen...WAS SOLL DER MIST?...ist ja schön und gut wenn da jemand uns unter die arme greifen will aber dann bitte mit absprache...mit uns oder mit dem Betreiber...sowas ist absolute mehr arbeit und total unnötig.

Die verschlechtbesserten stellen sind ware bremsen geworden und man sagt mega ein wenn man durch fährt...so wie ich das sehe hat man sich da nicht mal die mühe gemacht und es versucht fest zu klopfen...sowas geht einfach nicht...frischen lem in fützen rein kipppen und dann denken das es gut ist oder was?...ich könnte mich jetzt noch stunden lang darüber aufregen...aber davon seh ich mal ab...wäre schön zu wissen wer es war oder vllt liest der oder die jenigen das und überlassen uns den job der streckenpflege...danke 

cheers


----------



## Azzip (26. Juli 2009)

*Da hat er recht *und ausserdem in seiner Aufregung die fiesen Ablaufgräben und völlig bekloppten losen Steinansammlungen die durch die Gegend fliegen wenn man drübermetert.
da muss einer echt Zeit aufgebracht haben um in Schulenberg den kompletten Dh zu versauen,diese oben schon genannten Modderlöcher sind auch Tierisch gefährlich da bleibt man direkt drin stehen,oder schmiert fatal weg.
wenn ich mich daran erinnere wie geil sich die Strecke fahren ließ.
manchmal haben wir drei mal am tag die Pfützen ausgelöffelt aber dann konnte man selbst bei strömenden Regen überall gefahrlos Gas geben.
aber wir kriegen das wieder hin Ossecken weil der Idealismus für uns erfunden wurde!

da haben wir echt viel auf der Strecke geastet und geknüppelt mehr als gefahren
es war schwer  für uns in ehrenamtlicher Arbeit einen permanent haltenden auch bei Regen knallharten gut rollenden Boden aus dem losen Untergrund zu machen.
und dann wird im nu von irgend einem Menschen ein Acker draus gemacht...
es ist zum Heulen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renöd (26. Juli 2009)

Sowas ist echt nicht schön !!! Da macht und tut man alles damit es flowig und schnell ist und irgendwer macht die ganze harte Arbeit mit so einer Aktion zu nichte...

Ich kanns nicht fassen 

son scheiss das mein fuß hin ist. ich würd gern mithelfen die versauten stellen wieder ordentlich zu machen !

Und ich hoffe das sowas nicht wieder passiert,wer auch immer das war!!!


----------



## Phil (27. Juli 2009)

Dann schreibt das mal irgendwo hin, macht nen Schild oder Zettel an den Baum, denn hier im Forum wird das nich viel bringen


----------



## MaPeTh (27. Juli 2009)

Genau so ist es. Und warscheinlich freut sich der Täter just was gutes
getan zu haben.


----------



## Azzip (27. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## Dirtsteve (5. August 2009)

Hello Hello,
ich wars ich habe aus berlin 3x40tonner hingeschickt xD.
nee spass was ich so höre finde ich es auch sau *******!
obwohl wohleher zum KOTZENNNNN.
hoffe das henne und co es wieder hinbekommen!

greetz steve

p.s. ich habe keiiiiin RAD >< ich vergammel hier altaaaah.

und HENNE. EVIL BIKES sucht Deutschen Vertrieb! UNSERE CHANCE =P


----------



## Ossecken (5. August 2009)

Dirtsteve schrieb:


> Hello Hello,
> ich wars ich habe aus berlin 3x40tonner hingeschickt xD.
> nee spass was ich so höre finde ich es auch sau *******!
> obwohl wohleher zum KOTZENNNNN.
> ...



hi steve,

alles wieder in butter und lasch bereit ...war zwar ne heiden arbeit aber jetzt läuft es wieder alles flüssig 

mfg Julz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azzip (6. August 2009)

...und noch besser! heute haben der Wikinger und ich den unteren Teil obendrein noch verschönert und Zwei Anlieger geschaffen.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (6. August 2009)

Bin wenn das Wetter mitspielt (und die Frau) am Samstag wieder zum schneiden oben. Wer ist noch da?


----------



## renöd (6. August 2009)

coole sache !Ich könnt mir in den Arsch beissen das ich nicht fahren darf !!!
das sieht alles schon richtig geil aus !Damit dürfte das "Matschloch" erledigt sein
Gute Arbeit!


----------



## Skywalker_sz (6. August 2009)

Was macht der Fuß ? Wieder alles raus was nicht da drin bleiben soll ?


----------



## renöd (6. August 2009)

ne noch nicht !immernoch jede menge Metall im Fuß...ich lern grad Laufen
in 5 wochen kommt´s raus das Titan...
Mal sehen villeicht häng ich Samstag auch am Hang rum.


----------



## MaPeTh (6. August 2009)

Cool! Titan! Ich tät gern nen Rahmen aus Titan haben. Also aufheben und
mir schicken. Ich schweiß mir dann nen Rahmen draus
Gruß MaPeTh


----------



## Boba_Fett (7. August 2009)

renöd schrieb:


> ne noch nicht !immernoch jede menge Metall im Fuß...ich lern grad Laufen
> in 5 wochen kommt´s raus das Titan...
> Mal sehen villeicht häng ich Samstag auch am Hang rum.


 
Du bist ncht allein...


----------



## Ossecken (7. August 2009)

werde auch ohne rad da sein...am meinem m3 musste ein lager bolzen dran glaube...sprich wurde auf gebohrt, weil sich das gewinde beim los drehen zerfressen hatte und zudem war er noch vom lagersüff festgegammelt...ersatz bolzen kommt erst nächste woche...zum glück ist die schwinge heil geblieben...trozdem ********


----------



## renöd (7. August 2009)

@ MaPeTh : Dann musste aber noch einige Schrauben mehr zusammensuchen
meine 2 sind nur nen Tropfen auf den Heißen Stein!

@ Boba Fett : Haste auch paar Spax im Körper ?

@ Ossecken : Jo haste aber Pech in letzter zeit mnit dem ding!Wohl nie ne gescheite Pflege gesehen der hobel !Ich hoff das alles gut geht und die Karre dann läuft !Dann haste ja auch alles getan was die beweglichen Teile angeht

Greetz an alle !


----------



## renöd (7. August 2009)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azzip (7. August 2009)

ich bin auch da ...wie immer.
aber auch ohne Bike:-(
keine Gabel...ätz
gruß


----------



## stephan- (7. August 2009)

Hoffe, dass ich Sonntag vorbeikommen kann. War schliesslich schon 2 Wochen nicht mehr da.


----------



## Boba_Fett (7. August 2009)

renöd schrieb:


> @ Boba Fett : Haste auch paar Spax im Körper ?
> 
> 
> Greetz an alle !


 
nö,aber im linken Knie etwas zu viel kaputten Innenmeniskus...  und das bei dem Wetter...


----------



## renöd (7. August 2009)

Jo stimmt bei dem Wetter in der Hütte gammeln ist richtig ********!hab alle games schon durchgezockt 
greetz


----------



## JanikF. (7. August 2009)

hey Jungs, hoffe ich schaffe es Sonntag! habe ja auch noch schulden...

bis dann


----------



## Azzip (8. August 2009)

http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=f3eb9a976551f8f705fb8f3f288e33cd

Das wird lustig! heut war schon herrlich mit dem wetter. mal sehn wie es morgen wird
(hab denn doch noch ne Leihgabel vom renöd bekomm)
denn bis morgen


----------



## Stengel (11. August 2009)

Neues aus Schulenberg in Bildern 

Neues Roadgap 
















Unteres Roadgap Landung: 










Neue Sektion nach dem unterem Roadgap:











Alle Bilder vom Sonntag findet ihr hier: Bilder

Ihr seht es tut sich ständig was in Schulenberg also schaut mal wieder vorbei es lohnt sich........

LG Sepp


----------



## Ossecken (11. August 2009)

ja rockt


----------



## stephan- (11. August 2009)

Schön gebaut und schöne Bilder, da freu ich mich auf den nächsten Besuch! Sonntag hoffentlich. 

Ossecken immer mit Style in der Luft, nice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renöd (11. August 2009)

YEAHHH Ossecken der olle Styla Aber echt schön gebaut !Geil der anliger hübsch mit moos drapiert;-) Ich will auch wieder heizen... Damn Krücken!


----------



## MaPeTh (12. August 2009)

Schüsch! Wenn nen Smart Roadstar drunter steht kann man sogar drüber
springen 
Nur wie bewegt man den da hin?


----------



## Skywalker_sz (12. August 2009)

Wenn ich nächstes mal mit dem Geländewagen da bin dann bring deinen Smart Roadstar auf einem Anhänger mit und zieh ihn dir über den 4Cross oder wie auch immer da hoch :-D


----------



## MaPeTh (12. August 2009)

Also hallo! Ich fahr doch kein Kleinstwagen! Ich muss ja auch ma bei
Schnee weg können.
Aber ich kann ja mal mein Oheim fragen


----------



## Dirtsteve (13. August 2009)

MOOIN!
Henne is dein zeug angekommen??

des Kettenblatt wiegt ja nix o0! xD

und jamie hat gesagt mein rad is schlimmer als er dachte ><!
hoffe es dauert nimma lange >< muss biken ><


----------



## Azzip (13. August 2009)

ja isset! vielsten dank
das e-13 KB könnte man meinen das währe aus Papier.
also dein kaputtes Rad müsste den guten Appalatschen umgehauen haben.
beste Grüsse nach Schulzendorf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (13. August 2009)

Weil das ja heute in Wasser gefallen ist .....  bin ich nach Hahnenklee gefahren und dort musste ich feststellen das der Typ der in Schulenberg die Wasserlöcher voller Erde gekippt hat, dies auch in Hahnenklee gemacht hat!!

Nun ist der DH noch blöder als vorher !


----------



## Dirtsteve (13. August 2009)

ja es is wohl esspapier xD!
krass light!
wenn des so weiter geht mit den gewicht den wiegt mein nurnoch 17 kg! ^^

ja das hat es gewaltig! er hätte damit nich gerechnet!wird wohl n neuersitzdom! =)
ich brauch des rad!
WILL JMD NEN BALFA KAUFEN?


----------



## stephan- (15. August 2009)

Morgen gehts rund bei gutem Wetter - juhu!


----------



## Ossecken (15. August 2009)

Hendrik!!!! I NEED FOOTAGE!!!! ready to shredding the woods tomorrow!


----------



## renöd (16. August 2009)

Jau !!!Hendrik und Ahab am start morgen !
Ich bring die Cam mit jung !


----------



## renöd (12. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal nen kleines Video von Gestern !
War schön matschig und nebelig da Oben


----------



## TG333 (13. Oktober 2009)

Junge, wie er abgeht mit seinem neuartigen Titanfuss!


----------



## Azzip (13. Oktober 2009)

Ziemlich Feuchtelich wars und hat zwischen durch öfters geregnet aber nix mehr Pfützenterror und Modderattacke.Foll geil die Drainagen(Renöd seine Idee und meine Durchführung) funktionieren top!


----------



## renöd (29. Oktober 2009)

nächstes WE letztes WE !
Danach is erstma zu !Also nochma alle ordentlich laschen jetzt am Wochenende in Schube !
ich bin da


----------



## renöd (13. November 2009)

Sooo...Also am Sonntag den 15.11.2009 macht der Lift in Schulenberg  für Biker noch mal auf !Wetter soll auch brauchbar sein ...zumindest solls nicht Regnen!Also würd mich freuen recht viele zu sehen
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casimodo (16. November 2009)

so so, sollte nicht regnen...dein sonnentanz war einfach kacke 

war n guter saisonabschluß, freue mich auf nächstes jahr...haut rein jungs.

p.s. wer hat da am roadgap geblitzdingst? und wo gibt es fotos?
bis bald...der opa


----------



## Skywalker_sz (16. November 2009)

Wieso der regen hat uns doch den besten und zum glück glimpslichsten Sturz seit langen beschert. :-D


----------



## Azzip (16. November 2009)

Jawoll Toto`s Ass-Drop war einfach mal Formvollendet.
War wirklich eine schöne Saison in Schulenberg und ich möchte mich Bei allen Laschern und Helfern Vor allem Peter, Sabby Und Timmey die Viele Wochenenden geopfert haben Bedanken! Auch Jörg, Ossecken, Pete, Skywalker sz, Buhba, und Leiff waren dem Renöd und mir eine tatkräftige und moralische Unterstützung ,beim(ehrenamtlichen) Streckenbau und der Streckenpflege.
Vielen Dank all diesen guten Menschen

in diesem Sinne... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3400


----------



## JanikF. (19. November 2009)

Sieht doch garnicht so schlimm aus! ich würd sagen dann bis 2010


----------



## Kenny Dale (19. November 2009)

BIKEPARK Schulenberg hat am Sonntag 22.11 nochmal geöffnet..

Nach telefonischer Nachfrage hat man sich wohl rumkriegen lassen  

Wir sind mit nen paar Leuten da. 

Wer kommt noch?


----------



## bAd_taSte (21. November 2009)

Moin, was sagen denn Azzip und Renöd? Seid ihr morgen auch wieder anwesend?


----------



## Azzip (21. November 2009)

jawoll wir werden auch da sein...

Gruß


----------



## renöd (3. Dezember 2009)

War ne enfgeile Saison bis auf meine Verletzung!Aber sonst sehr geil !Alle Lascher die diese Jahr immer in Schulenberg waren möchte ich hier mal persönlich danken !Ich hoffe das ihr alle auch wenn Azzip und ich dann eher selten bis nie da sind trotzdem dem Park die Stange haltet !Ist ja immerhin das beste hier im Harz...was anderes kann da nicht mit halten wie ich finde !Ich bin sehr Dankbar das mich dort entfalten konnte und werd die Zeit missen auch wenns jetzt mit großen Schritten der Zukunft entgegen geht !
Also Kurz : Danke an euch alle !!!

Greetz
Jaco


----------



## Dano (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jaco,

ein Dank & Chapeau auch an Dich und Hendrik sowie an das gesamte Raceparkteam für das Jahr 2009. 

Wirklich schön die Entwicklung der Strecke mitzuerleben. Dieses Jahr immer gepflegte Strecke (nicht totgepflegt) erleben dürfen und selbst bei Feuchte habt ihr es geschafft für den mittelmäßigen Fahrer wie mich  fahrbare Bedingungen zu schaffen.

Also nocheinmal Dankeschön und dein Zitat "das beste hier im Harz" sei hiermit 10mal von mir unterschrieben.

Grüße und einen guten Start in das Jahr 2010
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azzip (25. Januar 2010)

Hier in Sachen Wie gehts weiter???

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=1614

Bis Dann...


----------



## Skywalker_sz (8. April 2010)

Alle die sich wundern das Schulenberg noch nicht wieder auf hat.

Es gibt einen Eigentümer wechsel sowie fehlen noch Unterlagen für die Genehmigung zur Weiterführung der Strecke.

Ich halte euch aber auf dem laufenden. Nächste Woche ist ein Treffen da wird der Rest geklärt. Dann gibt es neue Infos.

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## stephan- (8. April 2010)

Hoffen wir das Beste. Wäre wirklich schade wenn der so etablierte Park nun zerfallen würde.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (13. April 2010)

Moin moin,

hatte grade ein sehr aufschlussreiches Gespräch mit den Besitzern den Bikeparks.

Kurz und Knapp Season Opening ist am 01.Mai 2010 !!!!!! (Wenn alle Genehmigungen da sind)

Der Park wird zur Zeit von der Kur Betriebsgesellschaft in Altenau geführt.
Wir werden ab Ende der Woche anfangen die Strecken wieder aufzuarbeiten. Wenn einem Langweilig ist kann er bestimmt helfen.

Alles weitere folgt dann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Skywalker_sz (18. April 2010)

Neue News aus Schulenberg:

Zwei Leute und 7 Stunden Arbeit haben sich gestern gelohnt, die 1. Strecke (Freeride) ist bis auf einen quer auf der Strecke liegenden Baum wieder komplett von der 10 cm hohen Tannengeästdecke befreit und befahrbar.
Nächstes Ziel ist der Downhill, dies wird aber auf jeden Fall noch mehr Arbeit in Anspruch nehmen, denn der Winter hat hier böse mitgespielt.
Mehrere Bäume und unmengen Gestrüpp überall auf der Strecke!


----------



## el Lingo (20. April 2010)

Mein Vorschlag: Alle um UNterstützung bitten! Ein halber Tag Arbeit, dafür die zweite Hälfte Freifahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specializeder (20. April 2010)

die idee ist gut, man müsste das ganze nur frühzeitig ankündigen. wann könnte denn ein eventueller termin sien?


----------



## Skywalker_sz (20. April 2010)

Ich finde die Idee persönlich echt super. 

Uns sind aber zur Zeit die Hände gebunden weil wir ohne das OK der Forst nicht einfach so Bäume aus der Strecke schneiden dürfen. Und da noch ca. 30 Bäume auf dem Downhill liegen muss erst geklärt werden wer die Bäume entfernen muss und ob die Forst diese Bäume noch verkaufen will.

Bilder haben wir heute morgen gemacht. Wir werden bald welche einstellen.


----------



## el Lingo (20. April 2010)

Verstehe! Wenn sie auf dem Freeride liegen würden, dann einfach mit einbauen in die Strecke. Es kann gar nicht genug Bäume zum drauf fahren geben!


----------



## renöd (20. April 2010)

Sauber Chrischan!Find ich Top wie ihr euch reinhängt!
Ich werd versuchen so bald wie möglich ma zum Fahren vorbei zu kommenAber vorm dirt masters wirds wohl nichts!
Logride ist ne geile idee;-)


----------



## Skywalker_sz (21. April 2010)

Ja renöd ihr müsst umbedingt vorbei kommen.  Musst du am Samstag arbeiten? Ich bin in eurer neuen Heimat  !!!!!


----------



## el Lingo (21. April 2010)

Ist der Lift Sonntag in Betrieb?


----------



## Skywalker_sz (21. April 2010)

Nein der Lift ist nicht auf, also nicht in Schulenberg, die KBG (derzeitiger Betreiber) hat noch keine Genehmigung. Es ist z.Z. aber auch nur der Freeride fertig bzw. bis auf 2 querliegende Bäume fertig. Der Downhill wie oben geschrieben ist noch nicht befahrbar, weil Windbruch auf der Strecke liegt. 

Die Leute von der KBG hoffen ab dem 1.Mai die Strecken frei zu haben und an dem Tag auch den Park wieder zu öffnen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## stephan- (21. April 2010)

Warum wurde sich darum eigentlich erst so spät gekümmert? Da sind ja jetzt einige potentielle Einnahmen flöten gegangen. Denn was für ein krasser Ansturm herrscht, wenn ein Park vor allen anderen öffnet, hat man letztes WE in Willingen gesehen. 
Aber gut, hauptsache er wird überhaupt wieder geöffnet.

Wirds dieses Jahr denn Saisonkarten o.ä. geben?


----------



## Sternchen_sz (23. April 2010)

Alle Strecken im Bikepark sind wieder fahrbar. Die KBG hat nochmal richtig mit angefasst und den DH aufgeräumt. Es fehlen nur noch ein paar Begrenzungen zum Schutz vor Bodenerosion sonst ist aber alles TIP TOP.


----------



## stephan- (23. April 2010)

Das klingt gut! Wenn der Lift jetzt noch läuft sind alle zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## copy_paste (26. April 2010)

Es gibt aktuelle Informationen:

der Racepark Schulenberg hat jetzt ein eigenes Studivz Profil.
Dort werden immer aktuelle News zum Stand der Dinge, sowie den Strecken gepostet!

Sucht einfach nach: Racepark Schulenberg
Das Facebook Profil ist auch gerade im Aufbau, und trägt den gleichen Namen.

Außerdem habe ich in meinem Fotoalbum aktuelle Fotos der Strecken hochgelanden

Wie skywalker schon geschrieben hat, sind jetzt alle Strecken wieder befahrbar. Der Downhill sieht also nicht mehr so aus wie auf den Fotos, aber ihr könnt euch ja selber mal ein Bild machen.

Den Termin vom 1.5 als Öffnung halten wir erstmal noch im Auge, aber es fehlen noch ein Paar Unterschriften von Behörden und wie wir alle wissen, kann das auch ein Paar Tage länger dauern.

Wenn es aktuelle Informationen gibt, werden wir diese natürlich sofort hier posten.

Der Internetauftritt wird generalüberholt und steht bald wieder mit news und Konktaktadressen und allem drum und dran zur Verfügung. Dies dauert aber noch ein Weilchen.

hier ein Paar bilder.
In meinen Alben sind noch viel mehr!



 



 



 

 


Das war es erst einmal mit Neuigkeiten, ich wünsche sonnige Tage!


----------



## tresor23 (27. April 2010)

copy_paste schrieb:


> Es gibt aktuelle Informationen:
> Sucht einfach nach: Racepark Schulenberg
> Das Facebook Profil ist auch gerade im Aufbau, und trägt den gleichen Namen.


 
Habe Euch dann schon mal gefacebooked


----------



## copy_paste (28. April 2010)

Ich habe gerade mit KBG telefoniert.

Es gibt leider behördliche Probleme. Diese sind aber nur von temporärer Natur.
Soll heißen, die jungs der Behörde in Hannover arbeiten nicht schnell genug um die Genehmigung bis zum 1.5 durchzubekommen.

Die Eröffnung muss also leider erst einmal auf den 8.5 aufgeschoben werden. 
Bis dahin sollte dann aber alles in trockenen Tüchern sein.



grüße


----------



## stephan- (28. April 2010)

Es lebe das bürokratische Deutschland. Wollte eigentlich anwesend sein.


----------



## copy_paste (5. Mai 2010)

NEWS NEWS NEWS

Gerade neue Informationen erhalten, der Harztourismus hatte gerade ein Telefonat mit den Leuten in Hannover, welche für die Genehmigung zuständig sind.

zitat: "Schulenberg ist ein Spezialfall und einzigartig in Niedersachsen."


kurz und knapp: 

Genehmigung soll bis zum 13. aufm Tisch liegen und somit sollen am 13.5 (Himmelfahrt) das erste Mal die Pforten geöffnet werden.

Also macht euch bereit, putzt die bikes, wascht die Protektoren, der Countdown läuft.

grüße johannes


----------



## stephan- (5. Mai 2010)

Also dieses WE immernoch nicht?! 

Junge junge, die lassen sich Zeit mit dem Kram als würden da Milliarden drinstecken...


----------



## Taggecko77 (5. Mai 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Also dieses WE immernoch nicht?!
> 
> Junge junge, die lassen sich Zeit mit dem Kram als würden da Milliarden drinstecken...



wenn da Millarden drin stecken würde das nicht so lange dauern


----------



## stephan- (5. Mai 2010)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> wenn da Millarden drin stecken würde das nicht so lange dauern



Da haste auch wieder recht


----------



## Skywalker_sz (11. Mai 2010)

Nicht vergessen ab Donnerstag macht Schulenberg wieder auf. Es gibt zur Eröffnung extra Angebote! Also checkt www.alpinum-schulenberg.de Wir sehen uns dann oben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.K.-Styling (11. Mai 2010)

Neee Nicht vergessen ,... 
ich freue mich schon -wird mein erster Schulenberg Besuch

Wir kommen ,...
M.K.


----------



## Ossecken (11. Mai 2010)

läuft!


----------



## M.K.-Styling (13. Mai 2010)

Schulenberg hatt sich heute gelohnt,Wetter war aktzeptabel ,...Wir hatten viel Spaß im Wald !!!
Verpflegungsstützpunkt sollte nur etwas in Gang gebracht werden ,..

Mfg 
Die Truppe mit dem Pizza Dienst


----------



## =Eggmeg= (14. Mai 2010)

Ich fands auch richtig geil. Die Verhältnisse waren echt super...Da kenn ich Schulenberg auch ganz ganz anders...

Auf ein baldiges heizen...

Eggmeg


----------



## =Eggmeg= (14. Mai 2010)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen ab Donnerstag macht Schulenberg wieder auf. Es gibt zur Eröffnung extra Angebote! Also checkt www.alpinum-schulenberg.de Wir sehen uns dann oben!!!



Das extra Angebot war das Cornette Nuss fuer 1  oder was  ich lach mich weg...

wenn schulenberg weiterhin bestehen soll muss vllt ein bisschen was am preis gemacht werden...und es muss auf jedenfall auch eine feierabendkarte geben. wie oft hab ich es schon erlebt das der ein oder andere mal aufm samstag nach feierabend 16 uhr ne runde spaß haben will...wenns dann keine feierabendkarten gibt fehlt somit auch der besucher des parks...

gruß 
eggmeg


----------



## Skywalker_sz (14. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube es waren eher 4Tage fahren für 50! Sprich eine Karte für 12,50 ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (14. Mai 2010)

Halbtageskarte um 2 teurer geworden und die Tageskarte nur um 1?!

Studentenrabatt auch gestrichen?


----------



## =Eggmeg= (14. Mai 2010)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Ich glaube es waren eher 4Tage fahren für 50! Sprich eine Karte für 12,50 ....



Okay ist echt ein super Angebot, ehrlich. 
Aber ist es nicht ein bisschen unrealistisch eine Karte zu verkaufe die innerhalb vier Tagen benutzt werden muss ? Oder gilt die Karte einfach fuer vier Tage Schulenberg egal wann ? Das wär natürlich echt super.

Denke mal die Leute die von weiter weg kommen wie zb. meine Teamkollegen aus Kassel würden nicht vier Tage in Harz fahren wollen. Und ich denke mal ne FeWo fuer die vier Tage ist auch zu Kostenintensiv.


----------



## stephan- (14. Mai 2010)

Ist ne Sonderaktion und nur auf diese vier Tage begrenzt zur Eröffnung, so stehts jedenfalls auf der Seite afaik.


----------



## --->freak<--- (15. Mai 2010)

so ich mich mich dann ma aufn weg nach schube bei allerfeinstem regen wetter


----------



## FR-Jonny (15. Mai 2010)

Hab am Vatertag mal paar Bilder gemacht! Sind leider nicht so geworden wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, aber ein paar vernünftige sind dabei hoffe ich:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/29639
War dennoch ein top Tag


----------



## =Eggmeg= (15. Mai 2010)

nett nett johnny, die bilder die du hochgeladen hast sind echt geil geworden... 

eggmeg


----------



## M.K.-Styling (16. Mai 2010)

Bilder sind Top ,...

Da wird sich der Sven`er Eberhardt auch sehr freuen ,..

unbedingt mehr !!!!


----------



## Specializeder (17. Mai 2010)

kleiner verbesserungsvorschlag:
die halbtageskarte auch wieder für vormittags einführen. wär ne schöne sache falls man nachmittags noch was vor hat aber sich trotzdem nochmal aufs rad schwingen will.


----------



## Sternchen_sz (1. Juni 2010)

Habe am Wochenende die ersten Fotoversuche gamacht. Vielleicht erkennt sich jemand wieder...
http://picasaweb.google.de/102134526289265658620/BikeparkSchulenberg#

Viele Grüße


----------



## lehni. (3. Juni 2010)

Servus, weiss einer ob Morgen vllt offen ist, wegen Brückentag und so. Wäre ja super.

Möglichst heut Abend noch antworten bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (3. Juni 2010)

Glaube nicht, dass die morgen aufmachen. War heute überhaupt Feiertag in Niedersachsen ? 
Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## PlainLazy (3. Juni 2010)

> War heute überhaupt Feiertag in Niedersachsen ?


Nein, wir waren heute bei dem 1A Wetter schön auf der Arbeit...


----------



## lehni. (4. Juni 2010)

Okay Danke. Dann bin ich wenigstens nicht umsonst losgefahren.


----------



## TG333 (7. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand Sonntag Fotos gemacht?


----------



## el Lingo (8. Juni 2010)

Ja, ich! Aber nur von den Jungs, mit denen ich dort war...


----------



## Trekrules (15. Juni 2010)

FR-Jonny schrieb:


> Hab am Vatertag mal paar Bilder gemacht! Sind leider nicht so geworden wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, aber ein paar vernünftige sind dabei hoffe ich:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/29639
> War dennoch ein top Tag



Yes the Hidden Track,that is by far the best track  i have ever rode in the Harz.Caint wait to ride it again.Great pics


----------



## el Lingo (15. Juni 2010)

Hidden Track ist abgesperrt und soll nicht mehr gefahren werden, um den Park-Leuten den Ärger mit dem Förster zu ersparen.


----------



## FR-Jonny (15. Juni 2010)

jub. richtig. schade drum!
danke für die blumen


----------



## geq (15. Juni 2010)

ja da haben sie sich ein eigentor geschossen!
Die Strecke ist jetzt so erlaubt wie zuvor naja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (15. Juni 2010)

Nein haben sie nicht. Die Strecke wurde von nicht von den Betreibern errichtet. Wir sind zwar bemüht die Strecke mit in den Park einzubauen oder auf der anderen Seite eine zu errichten aber die Mühlen der Verwaltung mahlen langsam in Deutschland......


----------



## geq (18. Juni 2010)

Das haben sie ne menge leute ärgert das!!!
Denn das war die beste strecke im Park.
Legal war sie noch nie und???
NIX
Also warum das theater???
Und ne neue Strecke  also ich muss schon lachen;
wann in 20 Jahren????
Naja und ich will kein miesepeter sein, und wäre echt froh wenn das klappt und toll wird....Aber wer baut die endlich mal leute die selber richtig fahren und bauen können und dann die behörden.


----------



## stephan- (18. Juni 2010)

Du scheinst offensichtlich nicht bemerkt zu haben, dass dem Förster die Strecke absolut nicht gepasst hat, da die durch irgendwelche Neupflanzungen geführt hat.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (18. Juni 2010)

Nicht nur da hat der Forst zugeschlagen, die Verlängerung der Strecke für das Rennen im August muss wohl auch gestrichen werden da auf dem neuen Streckenteil junge Buchen gesteckt worden sind .....


----------



## geq (18. Juni 2010)

Jungens soll ich noch mehr lachen
Neupflanzungen im fichtenurwald ich war doch da und wie neupflanzungen aussehen weiß ich auch!
Ich mache euch keine großen Vorwürfe aber tollerieren wenn ab und an dort mal wer fährt...
Vor allem an einem verpissten Tag wenn nicht mal ne handvoll leute da sind!

Ich sage nur das die Entwicklung nicht so richtig positiv sind!!!!
Zu jeder Anregung z.B zum Thema nachmittagskarte, Streckenpflege etc. mit 
"Werde ich weiter reichen" zu beantworten ist auch nicht der hit!

Vor allem noch etwas gut gemeintes:
Der Harz hat noch keinen spitzen Park!!!
Die Chance ist echt da! Ich hoffe ihr schafft was plant doch mal 1-2 neue Strecken(Ich weiß es braucht Zeit!)
und dann BITTE bindet richtige Fahrer mit ein!!!

Naja ich wünsche euch gutes aber ich werde vorerst mein vergnügen woanders suchen!!!(Was echt Schade ist ,da Schulenberg echt mein lieblingspark war!)


----------



## Skywalker_sz (18. Juni 2010)

Leider haben sie neue kleine Stecklinge gesetzt. Ich denke das die Zäune die nächsten Wochen aufgebaut werden. Leider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dumabrain (12. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte hier mal kurz von unserem Tripp nach Schulenberg berichten.

Am Samstag sind wir knapp 3 Stunden bis nach Schulenberg gefahren. Zum ersten Mal und wir wussten nicht, was uns erwartet. 
Um 09:30 waren wir schon am Park und wurden nett begrüßt, als auch das Liftpersonal ihren Guten-Morgen-Kaffee hatten wurden wir kurz in den Lift eingewiesen und haben die Strecken abgefahren. 

Die Dual Strecke hat größtenteils gute Anlieger, die Tables sind nicht ganz mein Fall, man kann sich schlecht ran tasten. Viel Schotter, ganz nett um mal drüber zu rollen, aber wegen der Dual Strecke sind wir auch nicht gekommen.

Die Freeride Strecke macht Laune. Wenn man die Shores einmal abgefahren ist (zum Droppen fehlt mir die Landung), kann man drum herum fahren und die Strecke wie einen harten Singletrail genießen. Einfach mal über die Wurzeln stehn lassen, paar enge Kehren, technische Stücke. 

Der Downhill ist hammer. Keine Autobahn, technisch, teils schnell, teils verblockt. Man kann aber auch mal nicht die Ideallinie fahren, ohne gleich vom Rad absteigen zu müssen. Die Sprünge sind gut gesetzt, man kann sich leicht fangen. Unten sehr schnell, wenn man ab dem Gap die Bremse offen lässt. Das Steinfeld ist dort nicht wirklich eins.
Wär mal interessant die Strecke bei Nässe zu fahren.

Am Lift konnte man sich nett unterhalten, immer freundlich. Nur im Kiosk wollte man wohl bei dem Wetter nicht arbeiten.

Über den Tag haben wir unsere Tageskarte gut genutzt. Man war zu jeder Zeit schnell wieder oben, wenn man wollte. 

Jedenfalls waren wir sehr überrascht, über so eine Perle von DH Strecke in Norddeutschland. Wir werden gerne wieder kommen.

Wundert uns, dass man nie was vom Park hört.


----------



## renöd (13. Juli 2010)

Das hört man gernich find den Track auch Klasse...naja,hat auch viel schweiss und mühe gekostet;-)

Der hidden Track hat den Förster all die Jahre nicht gestört...check´s auch nicht...
greetz


----------



## TG333 (14. Juli 2010)

Bürgerinitiative hidden track formiert euch!


----------



## Tasse666 (26. Juli 2010)

Hi,
wir waren am WE auch mal wieder in Schulenberg. Das Erste mal überhaupt das wir dort keinen Schlamm hatten.  
Schulenberg ist mitlerweile echt zu meinem Lieblingspark im Harz geworden. Nette Leute, gut gepflegte und anspruchsvolle Strecken und durch den Schlepplift ist man echt schnell wieder oben. Wenns denn hier in Thale bloß auch so wäre 

Ich hab noch ein kleines Video aus meinen GoPro Aufnahmen zusammengebastelt. 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/13643569"]Bike-Alpinum Racepark Schulenberg - Harz on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## renöd (28. Juli 2010)

Sag ich doch schon immer Tasse
Mir fehlt der Laden auch schon derbst!Wenn ich ma frei hab komm ich auch mal wieder in den guten alten Harz und natürlich nach Schube!!


----------



## Ossecken (28. Juli 2010)

wo ist der kicker hin,wo ist der kicker hin...die ganze atzenbande brüllt ....ja man jacomo...du musst mal wieder mit abshredden! ...schönes vid tasse  

cheers


----------



## Timbozim (30. Juli 2010)

Hi,
von wann bis wann hat der Park Morgen auf?
Was kostet ne Liftkarte, gibt es noch eine Halbtagskarte?

Sorry habe hier nicht alles gelesen, die Fragen tauchten hier bestimmt schon mal auf.

Danke!


----------



## Timbozim (30. Juli 2010)

http://www.alpinum-schulenberg.de/bike-alpinum/index.php

Alles klar! 

Ich war bisher nur auf der alten Seite auf der so gut wie keine Infos stehen.


----------



## Ghost96 (30. Juli 2010)

@Tasse Cooles Video macht Geschmack auf Sonntag ;-)

Wir werden Sonntag mal schauen was so geht ?! 

Bis dahin woodbleiben


----------



## detlefracing (1. August 2010)

Hallo,

haben vor mal nen kleinen Tripp durch den Harz zu machen und natürlich auch in Schulenberg zu stoppen. Gibt es da irgendwo die Möglichkeit abends ein Zelt aufzuschlagen?


Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renöd (1. August 2010)

ich hab da öfter welche gesehen die sich da unten am Oker Stausee nen zelt aufgebaut haben.Direkt da wo die meisten Parken...Auto davor und dann sieht´s auch keiner von der Straße aus;-)


----------



## Korgano (1. August 2010)

Nicht allzu weit weg,Richtung Altenau am südlichen Ende des Okerstausees ist auch ein Zeltplatz. Ich schätze das sind in etwa 5 km nach Schulenberg und vermutlich (weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau) kaum Steigung.


----------



## Red Baron (9. August 2010)

Moin,
Ist ja gar nichts los hier.
Falls jemand Fotos vom Rennen am Samstag hat, bitte mal online stellen. Das wäre traumhaft 

Sschönen Gruß. Benno


----------



## renöd (9. August 2010)

genau !Immer her mit den bildchen
greetz


----------



## JanikF. (10. August 2010)

oO Rennen verpennt^^


----------



## bjoernsen (11. August 2010)

Ich habe mal den heutigen Zeitungsartikel abgescannt:






P.s. mein Kopf ragt auch zwischen den Bäumen durch..


----------



## Bikechris (11. August 2010)

Wieso in aller Welt sind immer noch keine Ergebnisse Online?

Kann mir das jemd. erklären?


----------



## enemy111 (31. August 2010)

hallo!
wollte eventuell samstag nach schulenberg mit der deutschen bahn anreisen und dann mit dem bus.
wir würden über goslar kommen.
in einer internetbeschreibung steht zu den bussen: ..
" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Omnibus 841
Schulenberg Ort


_Linie 841: St. Andreasberg - Cl.-Zellerfeld Linientaxi, keine Gruppenmitnahme möglich._
_Linie 841: Kleinstbus: Keine Gruppenmitnahme möglich. "..


-> sprich keine Fahrradmitnahme? Gibt es eine alternativen mit Bussen? Grüße und schon einmal danke


_


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. August 2010)

fahr doch mit dem rad hin, steigste in Oker aus und dann immer Richtung Stausee, so steil ist die straße nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (31. August 2010)

mit welchem bus komm ich zur oker? 
okertalsperre ?
wie heißt die haltestelle benni ?


----------



## Nasum (8. Oktober 2010)

So We gehts zum Schulenberg,kann es kaum erwarten Leider erst Sonntag


----------



## Nasum (10. Oktober 2010)

So mal ein ganz großes Lob an den Schulenberg.Echt klaase dort...tolle Atmosphäre(sehr familiär),sehr geile Strecken und Super Personal
Im gesamten klein aber sehr sehr fein.


----------



## stephan- (26. März 2011)

Wie siehts aus, weiß schon jemand genaueres für 2011?


----------



## zupaphil (1. April 2011)

Auf der Intenetseite stehen auch keine Informationen!
Hab den Betreibern gerade mal ne Mail geschickt und gefragt wann es denn dieses Jahr losgehen wird.


----------



## zupaphil (1. April 2011)

Hab schon ne antwort:

Hallo,
also mit dem Bike-Park, da weiss keine Sau, wie das dieses jahr weiter geht. Der typ, der lettes Jahr beim Rennen auch die Siegerehrung gemacht hat, ist wieder weg und hat vorher - trotz Versprechungen - die Zukunft des Parks nicht in die Wege geleitet. Derzeit hat die Kurbetriebsgesellschaft, die ja Eigentümer vom Bikepark... ist, einen "provisorischen" Geschäftsführer. Der sucht nun verzweifelt nach jemandem, der das Dingen pachtet. All´die Pläne, all die Ideen, die wir alle zusammen hatten, die ja teilweise schon recht weit vorgefühlt waren, liegen derzeit sowas von auf Eis....
Meine Vermutung ist, dass die nach Ostern wieder kommen und fragen, ob ich es nicht doch noch einmal mache. Ansonsten muss ich das glleiche tun wie ihr alle: Warten... Ist natürlich toll für das sowieso ramponierte Image der Bikeparks im Harz....


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Camillo Kluge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (1. April 2011)

Camillo hat mir soeben noch ne mail geschickt:

er soll aber auf jeden fall aufmachen, wurde mir gestern gesagt

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Camillo Kluge


----------



## Nasum (1. April 2011)

Na wenn er aufmacht bin ich erstmal beruhigt aber trotzdem bleibt da eine übeler Nebengeschmack...wie geht es in Zukunft weiter,ich meine nicht nur dieses Jahr sondern längerfristig?Es wäre Schade um Schulenberg.


----------



## zupaphil (1. April 2011)

ja, dass wäre es!
aber hoffen wir mal das beste!


----------



## geq (2. April 2011)

Den Typ mochte ich eh nicht!!!
Ja es ist schade ,dass dort nix zustande kommt ichmag es dort!
Hoffentlich kann man jetzt wieder Hidden fahren
Sofern man wieder fahren kann?!


----------



## Dano (10. April 2011)

...dann hoffe auch ich mal dringends auf Wiedereröffnung meiner Lieblingsstrecke im Harz.
Zumindest die Internetseite wurde aktualisiert (6.4.2011 aktuell Forstarbeiten)

Dennis


----------



## el Lingo (11. Mai 2011)

Kann jemand Neues berichten, wird dieses Jahr noch mal geöffnet???


----------



## stephan- (11. Mai 2011)

Ist echt traurig diese Situation.


----------



## zupaphil (12. Mai 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Kann jemand Neues berichten, wird dieses Jahr noch mal geöffnet???



scheinbar nicht


----------



## =Eggmeg= (12. Mai 2011)

Es liegt auch in meinem Interesse das ich Schulenberg weiterhin fahren kann. Ich hab schon viel Ã¼ber das Thema gehÃ¶rt jedoch weiÃ man nicht was man glauben soll/kann und was nicht. 

Meiner Meinung nach wÃ¤r es viel sinnvoller wenn wir, die in Schulenberg Ã¶fters sind und Schulenberg behalten mÃ¶chten einen gemeinsamen Termin mit der damaligen "Organisation" machen wÃ¼rden. Das kanns ja wohl einfach nicht sein das man mit schwerem GerÃ¤t (Harvestern) einfach durchfÃ¤hrt und sich die ganze Sache dann erledigt hat. Da fragt man sich doch ob sowas nicht bewusst nach Plan gelaufen ist um mehr oder weniger irgendeine Ausrede zu benutzen. 

Die damaligen Besitzer haben meiner Meinung nach auch viel zu wenig Werbung gemacht, keine MedienprÃ¤senz, einfach nichts. Noch nichtmal eine Antwort auf meine Mail in Sachen Snowrace war mÃ¶glich. Geldmacherei stand auf der Tagesordnung. 
Schulenberg braucht viel Liebe und diese Liebe kann halt nicht jeder geben. 

Es wird mit Sicherheit eine LÃ¶sung geben Schulenberg nicht sterben zu lassen. 
Es mÃ¼ssen nur die richtigen Leute mitmischen. 

Wenn mir jemand monatlich rund 1200 â¬ zahlen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¼rde ich ein ganzes Jahr in Schulenberg wohnen um den Park wieder anzubieten. Ich denke da wÃ¤r ich nicht der einzige. Ich wÃ¼rde meinen derzeitigen Zeitvertrag kÃ¼ndigen und mich nur noch um Schulenberg kÃ¼mmern. 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe 
Pascal 

www.amok-racing.com


----------



## PlainLazy (17. Mai 2011)

Wir haben uns heute mal ein Bild vom Streckenzustand gemacht:

DH: Weitestgehend in Ordnung. Hier und da etwas Erosion, aber nichts was man nicht mit einer Schaufel in den Griff bekommen würde. Das untere Roadgap hat wohl bei den Forstarbeiten was abbekommen, wurde aber schon wieder repariert 

FR: Auf dem unteren Stück ein paar Harvesterspuren, aber nichts wildes. Alle Shores waren in Ordnung, und der Hasendraht sieht noch fast neu aus. War der gegen Ende der letzten Saison schon drauf, oder hat da schon jemand mit der Instandsetztung angefangen? 

Bikercross: Die Strecke hat etwas mehr gelitten. Die Anlieger, Tables... sind noch OK, der Harvester ist auf dem Forstweg dazwischen gefahren. Sind also auch nur ein paar Schaufelarbeiten fällig.

Auf den ersten Blick sieht es schlimmer aus, als es wirklich ist. Insgesamt ist es im ganzen Park etwas heller geworden, da einige Bäume fehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (18. Mai 2011)

Da bin ich doch etwas beruhigt aber ist nun schon raus wie es weitergeht? Ich meine hat irgendwer Kontakt zu irgendwelchen Verantwortlichen um da mal wirklich ne klare Ansage zu bekommen was nun los ist?Ich und viele andere auch wären sehr froh wenn diese kleine Perle weiter erhalten bleibt.


----------



## zupaphil (18. Mai 2011)

Ja, da hast du wohl recht! aber du kannst ja camillo mal ne mail schreiben. die adresse steht auf der hp!


----------



## Nasum (18. Mai 2011)

Hat er schon aber keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## stephan- (26. Mai 2011)

"Pfingsten wird geöffnet!


Hallo zusammen, die gute Nachricht vorweg: Am Pfingstwochenende wird das Bike-Alpinum seine Pforten öffnen. Das wird nicht der einzige Termin sein, sondern es werden einige ausgewählte Wochenenden, die hier in wenigen Tagen bekannt gegeben werden, zum Fahren im Bike-Alpinum die Lifte angeworfen. "


Immerhin etwas! Liest sich aber so, als sei von nun an nicht mehr jedes WE geöffnet, sondern nur noch sporadisch?


----------



## Nasum (26. Mai 2011)

Na das ist doch mal echt geil...besser als nix.Hast du das von der Homepage??? Muss gleich mal gucken


----------



## zupaphil (26. Mai 2011)

Hammer!!!!


----------



## stephan- (26. Mai 2011)

Jup, steht auf der Seite. 

Also alle fleißig hinfahren, Geld da lassen, unmissverständlich klarmachen, dass der Park erhalten bleiben muss und Spaß haben. 

Ne neue, aktuelle Homepage und vorallem vernünftige Ausschilderung wäre mit Sicherheit sinnvoll.
Wenn man dann die Liftspur nochmal begradigen würde, wenigstens ein wenig, dann wäre der Park sogar tauglich für Familien, wegen der Bikercross-Strecke. Damit würde man mit Sicherheit gutes Geld machen, ist ja in allen Parks so. Momentan gleicht die Liftspur ja eher einer DH Strecke, so dass man sogar beim Uplift permanent aufpassen muss, nicht aufs Maul zu fliegen.


----------



## Nasum (26. Mai 2011)

Da hast du wohl Recht, die war und ist sehr holprig aber spassig


----------



## TG333 (27. Mai 2011)

F**k, wir sind zum Rennen in Willingen an Pfingsten :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (27. Mai 2011)

Son mist, stimmt nasum, wir sind pfingsten auch in willingen!
KACKE!!!
Aber da steht ja, dass sie noch weitere Termine planen!


----------



## Nasum (27. Mai 2011)

Ja ist mir gestern beim dicken auch eingefallen aber es läuft ja nicht weg, sobald der nächste termin steht bring ich meine Kohle zum Schulenberg.


----------



## el Lingo (27. Mai 2011)

Super, der Termin wird gleich notiert. Endlich wieder Schulenberg!


----------



## geq (27. Mai 2011)

ich hoffe ich habe zeit!!!!


----------



## fuxy (29. Mai 2011)

Na endlich, schade das es nicht jedes WE auf hat sondern nur so unregelmässig, aber besser als nix, also hinfahren und die Bude einrennen, denn wenn viel Geld reinkommt stehen die Chancen für nächstes Jahr gut ( hoffe ich ).


----------



## zupaphil (30. Mai 2011)

die Termine für dieses jahr wurden auch schon veröffentlicht:

immer 10 Uhr - 17 Uhr


11.6., 12.6. und 13.6.

25.6. und 26.6.

30.7. und 31.7.

13.8. und 14.8.

20.8. und 21.8.

3.9. und 4.9.

17.9. und 18.9.

1.10., 2.10. und 3.10.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ossecken (30. Mai 2011)

wenn es nur an den daten abgehen soll, dann kann man ja wohl erwarten das auch die Strecken in einem EINWANDFREIEN zustand sind und man nicht angst haben muss das sie gleich eine kurve verabschiedet wenn man sich rein lehnt (ist mir letztes jahr passiert). So schön wie es ist das das alpinum wieder aufmacht, hoffe ich doch schwer das die Strecken qualität wieder zum altem Level zurück kommt.


----------



## TG333 (30. Mai 2011)

Ossecken schrieb:


> wenn es nur an den daten abgehen soll, dann kann man ja wohl erwarten das auch die Strecken in einem EINWANDFREIEN zustand sind und man nicht angst haben muss das sie gleich eine kurve verabschiedet wenn man sich rein lehnt (ist mir letztes jahr passiert). So schön wie es ist das das alpinum wieder aufmacht, hoffe ich doch schwer das die Strecken qualität wieder zum altem Level zurück kommt.



hör auf zu jammern freundchen!


----------



## Ossecken (30. Mai 2011)

TG333 schrieb:


> hör auf zu jammern freundchen!



bei dir hatte die kurve ja noch gehalten


----------



## renöd (30. Mai 2011)

Dann hoff ich doch mal auf ein Treffen wie in "Alten Tagen"


----------



## Tasse666 (8. Juni 2011)

Am WE solls ja losgehen. Weiss zufällig jemand, ob die Strecken etwas restauriert wurden? Hab gerade ein Video gesehen, auf dem die Strecken (zumindest rein äußerlich) in einen miserablen Zustand sind.
Wurde daran noch etwas geändert?

Falls jemand mehr weiss, würde ich um eine schnelle Antwort bitten, da wir dieses WE eigentlich in Schulneberg aufkreutzen wollten.


----------



## fuxy (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie es in Schulenberg war? Strecken und so weiter.


----------



## seppel81 (12. Juni 2011)

Wir waren heut da und es ist fast so wie früher 
Ne richtig gute runde und die Strecke  war wie immer Klasse 
Bei dem  untere roadgab ist die Landung etwas anders
Ach ja ein nettes Mädel steht auch am Lift


----------



## renöd (13. Juni 2011)

ich hoffe das mit Schube haut hin und der Laden Bleibt!!!


----------



## TG333 (13. Juni 2011)

Es war echt schön heut Schulenberch zu fahren, aber die Strecken sind in miserablem Zustand.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. Juni 2011)

war klasse heute, hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht!! Zu den Strecken halte ich mich mal raus, da ich eh nur DH gefahren bin ...und der brauch nur ein bissl Pflege, hat trotzdem hingehauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ossecken (14. Juni 2011)

Naja ich weiss ja nicht so recht...die runde war gut...also atmosphäre hat gestimmt...nur was den Zustand der Strecken angeht, insbesondere die des DH, war doch sehr fürn arsch leute.

Viel loses geröll, auseinanderfallende Kurven, Löcher in der Steilkurve vorm unterem Roadgab, das man kinder drin baden könnte.

Die Aussage war das alles fertig gemacht wurde nach dem winter...mag sein...nen paar äste wegräumen kriegt man wohl auf die reihe...aber mal nen bischen erde in die hand nehmen und die kurven wieder auffüllen das geht nicht?! 

Da wo früher mal richtige anlieger kurven waren, ist heute nur noch das gerüsst da und so richtig in die kurven rein halten wie früher, könnt ihr gepflegt vergessen.

Ich habe Camillo das alles und mehr nahe gelegt, das wenn das nächste mal die leute da was machen das sie es bitte richtig machen! Wir alle wissen wie es früher da auf der strecke aussah!

Und für die paar Termine wo der park offen hat, kann man wohl erwarten das die strecken in einen top Zustand sind. jetzt sind wieder 2 Wochen Zeit bis sie wieder auf haben. Zeit genug also was zu machen. wir werden sehen.

Ps: das mädel was am Sonntag da war ist meine Freundin 

cheers


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Juni 2011)

Mir hat es am Montag sehr gut gefallen. Auf der Freeride-Strecke fehlte zwar ein Anlieger und im letzten Teil dazu noch Sand (viele Bremswellen) aber dennoch haben die Strecken viel Spaß gemacht.

Dein Canfield ist ein schönes Arbeitsgerät, Ossecken 

Hier ein Video vom Pfingstmontag:

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## zupaphil (15. Juni 2011)

Geiles Video!
Die strecke sieht doch gar nicht so kaputt aus!
Also das nächste mal sind wir auf jeden fall am start!


----------



## Nasum (25. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön heut gewesen in Schulenberg.Es war zwar ein wenig nass aber wir hatten unseren Spass und es lies sich alles ordentlich fahren


----------



## Snevern (28. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/jantech#p/a/u/0/NOgFHRwnnd8


----------



## Nasum (28. August 2011)

Cooles Video und er ist auch echt ein ganz entspannter Mensch, man sieht in ja oft in Braunlage,Thale o. Schulenberg und ein bisschen Small Talk mit ihm ist eine feine Sache.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. September 2011)

nehmt bitte an der schulenberg-umfrage teil, siehe meine signatur. 20 leute haben schon abgestimmt, so langsam könnte man das ganze als halbwegs repräsentativ bezeichnen.


----------



## Nasum (12. September 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis, hab mitgemacht.


----------



## zupaphil (12. September 2011)

erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (22. Januar 2012)

Was passiert dieses Jahr mit Schulenberg ?
Gibts Neuigkeiten?


----------



## stephan- (20. März 2012)

Weiß jemand wann der Park eröffnen soll?


----------



## Nasum (21. März 2012)

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung wann der Park öffnet aber mir wurde am We zugetragen das es so laufen soll wie im letzten Jahr, es gibt mehrere Termine an denen der Park offen hat. Mal schauen ob es so ist aber ich wäre froh wenn sie wenigstens ein paar mal aufmachen.


----------



## Nasum (28. März 2012)

So ich frag mal an, hat irgendwer Infos wie es in diesem Jahr aussieht mit der Eröffnung??? Falls Hilfe nötig ist ich erkläre mich gerne bereit. Zur Not bringt ihr mir bei wie ich die Gondel bedienen muss dann mach ich das auch Hauptsache es geht los, ich denke viele Wünschen sich das.


----------



## seppel81 (28. März 2012)

ð


----------



## Nasum (28. März 2012)

So Mail geschrieben und es wurde sofort geantwortet

Hier die Antwort:
Hallo Steffen, 

es wird geöffnet, wann weiss ich nicht... Hänge genauso wie alle Biker...
Habe deine Anfrage - wie die anderen zuvor von anderen Bikers - an die KBG weiter geleitet...
Mir ist gesagt worden, um Ostern herum soll das entschieden werden...
Gruß und auf bald und sorry, dass ich keine besseren News habe...
Camillo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (29. März 2012)

hm dann hoffen wir mal das Beste


----------



## stephan- (29. März 2012)

Hm, wieder mal nicht nachvollziehbar.

Der Park, der als erstes in einer Region öffnet bei gutem Wetter, wird doch in der Regel überrannt und hat einen riesen Andrang!
Wenn man sich mal Osternohe bei Nürnberg ansieht:
Die öffnen bei gutem Wetter als erstes und sind auch ein eher kleiner Park mit Schlepplift. Da sie aber als erste auf haben ist es dort rappelvoll bei gutem Wetter. Der Park macht da einen top Umsatz (denke ich) mit dem er dann auch erstmal arbeiten kann, da durch den Auflauf von so vielen Radlern auf einmal eben gut Geld bringt.
Sowas könnte man doch in Schube auch machen. Gutes Wetter? Als erstes öffnen um die Massen anzulocken.

Da könnte man nun auch wieder mit dem Thema Werbung für den Park anfangen, aber das steht hier ja alles schon irgendwo..

Nach dem Preis-Desaster mit Hahnenklee, dem am WE total überfüllten Braunlage ist Schulenberg die einzige Hoffnung für mich, zumal da die Strecken und der Lift auch noch besser sind, als bei beiden anderen.


----------



## kosh_hh (29. März 2012)

Hab jetzt auch mal eine Mail an die geschickt. Wird vermutlich nichts bringen, so bekommen die evtl. mit, dass sich doch Leute für ihren Park interessieren.

Gesucht wird der Prinz der Dornröschen (oder besser gesagt Harzröschen) wachküsst.


----------



## Nasum (3. April 2012)

So freudige Info von Herrn Vollmer auf Facebook( u.a. in Braunlage tätig und ein sehr netter Mann den ich auf den Bautagen in BL kennenlernen durfte)Zitat:

*nebenbemerkung:  ich werde wohl dieses jahr schulenberg betreiben, jedes wochenende  aufmachen. evtl. auch schon ostern, hängt davon ab ob ich liftpersonal  rankriege.*


Ich hab mich richtig gefreut das zu lesen


----------



## seppel81 (3. April 2012)

Die Info ist ja fast wie weihnachten  und Ostern zusammen


----------



## stephan- (3. April 2012)

*Fukkyeah!*


----------



## Nasum (3. April 2012)

Wirklich eine gute Nachricht und ich hoffe das es auch wirklich klappt.So wie ech es verstanden habe ist wohl die Unterschrift noch nicht gesetzt aber das wird schon!


----------



## kosh_hh (3. April 2012)

jau - das wär so gut 

Edit: @Nasum: auf welcher FB Seite ist das denn zu lesen?


----------



## Nasum (4. April 2012)

Ist in der Bikepark Gruppe Braunlage gepostet wurden. Hier:http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/200067570108064/200975283350626/?notif_t=group_activity

Dort mal gucken und den Beitrag von Hernn Vollmer durchlesen.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (4. April 2012)

Wenn einer Interesse hat dort zu arbeiten der sollte sich halt mal melden. das ist Grundvoraussetzung für die Aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (7. April 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> So freudige Info von Herrn Vollmer auf Facebook( u.a. in Braunlage tätig und ein sehr netter Mann den ich auf den Bautagen in BL kennenlernen durfte)Zitat:
> 
> *nebenbemerkung:  ich werde wohl dieses jahr schulenberg betreiben, jedes wochenende  aufmachen. evtl. auch schon ostern, hängt davon ab ob ich liftpersonal  rankriege.*
> 
> ...



Wenn das klappt riesen Respekt! Wir werden auch aus größerer Entfernung zahlreich erscheinen


----------



## dirtcut (13. April 2012)

Gibt es schon etwas neues vom Schulenberg


----------



## weng (14. April 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16139

Wann wann wann, ist die beste strecke im harz wieder offen...


----------



## Nasum (14. April 2012)

Ich werd mal nachfragen.


----------



## Dano (19. April 2012)

Weiss jemand schon was Neues zwecks Öffnung?

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## detlefracing (19. April 2012)

hehe gucke auch schon jeden Tag mal hier rein


----------



## Nasum (20. April 2012)

Es wird nur noch auf Post vom Landratsamt gewartet.Personal hat sich auch schon gefunden...Ämter halt.Man kennt das ja.


----------



## outdoor (21. April 2012)

na dann immer schön weiter gucken... jetzt kommt eine neue wasserstandsmeldung zum thema "opening schulenberg": die verträge sind unterschrieben, es gibt noch eine kleine *versicherungstechnische hürde*, die dürfte im laufe der kommenden woche vom tisch sein. wenn dem so ist, dann werden wir *kommenden freitag starten*. neuer input folgt hier.


----------



## weng (21. April 2012)

Traumhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. April 2012)

juhu! freu mich schon


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. April 2012)

Goil


----------



## Skywar (25. April 2012)

Das währe der Hammer dann bin ich auch gleich am Start 
Hoffentlich klappt`s !!!
Lg


----------



## geq (26. April 2012)

Ich hoffe auch!!!


----------



## outdoor (27. April 2012)

moin,
kleine euphoriebremse: die betriebsgenehmigung aus hannover ist (wie fast zu erwarten war) noch nicht da...., eröffnung also kommenden freitag. das ist dann aber jetzt definitiv.
hat auch zwei kleine vorteile: das okertal ist wieder für autoverkehr frei und braunlage hat geschlossen.


----------



## Nasum (27. April 2012)

Man kennt es ja nicht anders von den deutschen Behörden...langsam mahlen die Mühlen dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashinsky (27. April 2012)

Macht nix. Auf die eine Woche kommt's jetzt auch nich mehr an. Nächste Wochenende Schulenberg ist somit eingeplant. Freu mich schon riesig.


----------



## outdoor (27. April 2012)

ich auch..., wenn bloß schon die küche fertig wäre, die alte sieht mal nicht so lecker aus... wir sind dran.


----------



## Dano (27. April 2012)

Fantastisch, bis nächste Woche war schon am Pläne schmieden nach Krupka zu fahren

Dennis


----------



## BergabSven (30. April 2012)

Ist Schulenberg Samstag den 5.5. offen??


----------



## coma1976 (1. Mai 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> moin,
> kleine euphoriebremse: die betriebsgenehmigung aus hannover ist (wie fast zu erwarten war) noch nicht da...., eröffnung also kommenden freitag. das ist dann aber jetzt definitiv.
> hat auch zwei kleine vorteile: das okertal ist wieder für autoverkehr frei und braunlage hat geschlossen.



lesen!


----------



## outdoor (3. Mai 2012)

erÃ¶ffnung RACEPARK SCHULENBERG diesen samstag (05.05.2012) um 9:30 uhr - tusch bitte.... ;-)
es ist alles noch ein wenig improvisiert: strecken noch nicht Ã¼berarbeitet, essen (grill) und trinken ist als basisangebot da, homepage muss noch Ã¼berarbeitet werden undundund - aber wir starten!
es gibt tages- (20 â¬), halbtages- (13,50 â¬), feierabend- (7,50 â¬) wochenend- (33 â¬) und saisonkarten (279 â¬) sowie schÃ¼ler- (16 â¬) und studententarif (18 â¬).
das offizielle opening folgt noch an einem der kommenden, langhen wochenenden. so: auf die plÃ¤tze, fertig, los!!!


----------



## stephan- (3. Mai 2012)

Wettermäßig habt ihrs da ja leider nicht so gut erwischt. Dennoch top, das geöffnet wird


----------



## Jo0ken (3. Mai 2012)

Is vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber ich war noch nie bei Euch. Ist Sonntag dann auch auf und wenn ja wie lange? 
Schöne Grüße
Jo


----------



## geq (3. Mai 2012)

Davon ist auszugehen!
Aber bitte versucht doch schonmal die schlimmsten Stellen am Freitag oder Samstag morgen zu beseitigen.
Denn ich denke die Strecke hat einiges an Pflege nötig!!!
Wenn alles nach Plan läuft sind wir Sonntag da!
Was macht die Planung bezüglich des Parkens am Häuschen???


----------



## outdoor (4. Mai 2012)

Jo0ken schrieb:


> Is vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber ich war noch nie bei Euch. Ist Sonntag dann auch auf und wenn ja wie lange?
> Schöne Grüße
> Jo


sonntag ist geöffnet bis mindestens 17:30, wenn viel los ist durchaus auch länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (4. Mai 2012)

wir werden versuchen die übelsten stellen zu beseitigen, vorher müssen wir uns um lift usw. kümmern, wir versuchen alles...
wetter, na ja, schneetreiben wäre schlimmer....
erst wenn der park ordentlich läuft kann es sein, dass für kommende saison ein parkplatz gebaut wird. mal abwarten. also bitte vorne an der talsperre parken - leider!


----------



## Jo0ken (4. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Info's und bis hoffentlich Sonntag!


----------



## coma1976 (4. Mai 2012)

schade, diese kurzfristige verschiebung der eröffnung...echt
nicht einfach hier im harz:-( vlt. auch ein grund warum die resonanz sich verschlechtert....


----------



## geq (4. Mai 2012)

Ja der Harz!!!
Ich bin schon sehr froh, dass es Schulenberg noch gibt, 
ABER!!!
es könnte mit den richtigen Rahmenbedingungen wirklich mehr gehen in Schulenberg...
Oben Parken, ordentliche Streckenpflege und evtl. auch ne neue Strecke,
bzw. den Hiddentrack wieder freigeben!!!
Und dann noch ne ordentliche Homepage!!!
Gerade da in H-klee nix geht und Braunlage auch eben nicht supergeil, bzw. durch wanderer überfüllt ist!
Preise passen auf jeden Fall, ich hoffe ihr werdet etwas Umstzen können!


----------



## stephan- (4. Mai 2012)

Also was es am Streckenzustand zu bemängeln gibt, weiß ich nicht. Ist eben ein naturbelassener Downhill, der sich im Laufe der Zeit durch Befahren verändert. Natürlich sind bröckelnde Anlieger nicht perfekt, aber sie steigern gleichzeitig den Anspruch an den Fahrer. 

Worum gehts dir konkret?


----------



## geq (4. Mai 2012)

Naturbelassen ist gut, aber nicht naturüberlassen!
kleine Liste:
Bröckelnde Anlieger, sogar mal komplett weggebrochen.
loses Zeug, besonders in Kurven
Manche Absprungkante könnte etwas Erde vertragen, da man sonst gegen den obersten Balken knallt!!
Anspruch erhöht das nicht!


----------



## fuxy (4. Mai 2012)

geq schrieb:


> Naturbelassen ist gut, aber nicht naturüberlassen!
> kleine Liste:
> Bröckelnde Anlieger, sogar mal komplett weggebrochen.
> loses Zeug, besonders in Kurven
> ...


 
Das stimmt, habe mich da auch schon von überzeugt.


----------



## outdoor (4. Mai 2012)

was wir vorhaben:
streckenpflege, bautage, kleinere veränderungen an den bestehenden strecken, evtl. neue streckenelemente, ordentliche homepage, evtl. kleines rennen, film-contest, opening

was nicht geht - zumindest in dieser saison:
neue strecke(n) - forst, öffnung hidden-trail - forst, parken am bikepark (geht aber an der talsperre, evtl. dürfen wir euch in zeitabständen hoch shutteln??)

was evtl. kommende saison geht:
parken am park, neue strecke - das hängt davon ab wie diese saison verläuft!!!


----------



## burn (4. Mai 2012)

Aber Eröffnung morgen ist jetzt 100% sicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (5. Mai 2012)

Hört sich gut an, wenn es denn so verläuft.
Ich denke das Konzept bautage ist gar nicht so übel!
Transparenz und Mitwirkungsmöglichkeit an Baumaßnahmen finde ich gut.


----------



## markus OH (5. Mai 2012)

Der Park ist geöffnet???? 
  Warum steht nichts auf der Homepage wenn ihr wollt das Leute kommen muss das da doch veröffentlicht werden. Hatt der Park am 26.5.2012 auf? 
  Ich kenne dehn park nicht aber es geht ihm der ruf voraus das er der beste im harz sein soll!


----------



## geq (5. Mai 2012)

wer lesen kann...
Die HP wird noch gemacht!!!
Aber Zustandberichte von heute wären interressant??


----------



## BergabSven (5. Mai 2012)

Tag in Schulenberg war schön heute. Nach 7 runs waren wir durch bis auf die Haut. Die Strecken sind zwar etwas ausgefahren aber alles noch im Rahmen. Ein paar Anlieger müssten überarbeitet werden.Ansonsten echt ne geile DH Strecke.
Ihr werdet uns in der Saison sicher öfter sehen!!


----------



## coma1976 (5. Mai 2012)

yep, war echt nett! Steht und fällt halt auch mit dem personalthx für die Kaffee flat! Strecken sind doch soweit i.o. und alles gut zu fahren bis auf die fehlende wurzelheizung vlt. Aber wir wollen mal nicht kleinkariert sein.


----------



## dirtcut (5. Mai 2012)

Hat schulenberg dieses wochenende also auf egal ob es regnet? ein Tel. nummer wäre nicht schlecht wo man sich doch noch informieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (5. Mai 2012)

hier noch mal ganz OFFIZIELL: der park hat seit heute geöffnet und das regelmäßig jedes wochenende von fr 12 uhr bis so 17:30 uhr. wenn was los ist lassen wir den lift auch mal länger laufen. wenn sich hier im forum "outdoor" oder "wurzelbeisser" melden sind das statements vom bikepark-team.
wir haben erst seit freitag die betriebsgenehmigung, so was muss man haben sonst gibt´s ärger mit den beamten... deshalb ist auch alles an diesem wochenende noch ein wenig improvisiert.
strecken sind durchaus fahrbar, streckenpflege folgt - lift, musik, grill laufen - parken am besten unten an der talsperre (schild "bike alpinum") - homepage wird auch noch aktualisiert.


----------



## dirtcut (5. Mai 2012)

vielen dank für die Auskunft  ich finde richtig gut wie Ihr euch darum bemüht


----------



## outdoor (5. Mai 2012)

dirtcut schrieb:


> vielen dank für die Auskunft  ich finde richtig gut wie Ihr euch darum bemüht



danke! dann mal schauen ob wir auch alles so hinkriegen wie geplant oder ob uns der amtsschimmel ausbremst.

morgen soll außerdem der regen nachlassen, sacht herr kachelmann...


----------



## stephan- (5. Mai 2012)

Sogar Freitags offen?!? Das wär ja top, dann kann ich die nächste Woche ja doch mal vorbeikommen, SA/SO siehts nämlich schlecht aus.


----------



## outdoor (6. Mai 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Sogar Freitags offen?!? Das wär ja top, dann kann ich die nächste Woche ja doch mal vorbeikommen, SA/SO siehts nämlich schlecht aus.



ja, freitag ab 12 uhr, ticket dann bei 15  - ab 14 uhr halbtagesticket.


----------



## outdoor (6. Mai 2012)

na da hatten wir heute doch echt glück mit dem wetter - no rain! danke das ihr alle da wart!


----------



## Jo0ken (6. Mai 2012)

Das war großartig heute. Vielen Dank für Eure Arbeit dort! Wir kommen wieder.


----------



## outdoor (7. Mai 2012)

Jo0ken schrieb:


> Das war großartig heute. Vielen Dank für Eure Arbeit dort! Wir kommen wieder.


 
na das ist doch mal ein wort. vielleicht sind bis dahin auch unsere liegestühle am start und die sonne spielt mit...


----------



## Nasum (7. Mai 2012)

Toll Liegestühle...ich hoffe bis zum Samstag. Wir kommen


----------



## TG333 (7. Mai 2012)

Alter wie geil es Sonntag war <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (7. Mai 2012)

dann fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein mittel(meer)großes planschbecken mit poolbar....


----------



## outdoor (8. Mai 2012)

als kleine vorankündigung: wir überlegen gerade wann wir das offizielle opening machen sollen. himmelfahrt fällt aus, aber danach wäre es doch mal nicht so übel: 26.5. oder 2.6. - wir halten euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## N.Speiseeis (9. Mai 2012)

servas miteinander,

wie sieht es denn himmelfahrt aus, bzw. freitag den 18.05., ist da schon früh offen???

danke


----------



## outdoor (9. Mai 2012)

N.Speiseeis schrieb:


> servas miteinander,
> 
> wie sieht es denn himmelfahrt aus, bzw. freitag den 18.05., ist da schon früh offen???
> 
> danke


 

gute frage - da öffnen wir natürlich um 9:30 uhr.


----------



## outdoor (10. Mai 2012)

soooo, wir wollen *samstag 12.5.* ein wenig streckeninstandsetzung betreiben. wer lust hat ein wenig zu helfen (grillfleisch, getränke und freiticket) kann sich gerne hier zur *"bastelgruppe"* anmelden.

es können *max. 10 leute* mithelfen, wenn´s mehr werden ist das ganze unstrukturiert und nicht zu koordinieren.

es wird NICHTS neues gebaut, wir werden in erster linie hölzer austauschen, einen anlieger wieder aufbauen und solche sachen.

wäre super wenn ihr ein wenig werkzeug mitbringen könntet, unser bestand ist NOCH überschaubar.

wir würden so gegen 9:30 uhr den aufstieg zu den baustellen antreten: stillgestanden, marsch, marsch


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Mai 2012)

Hi Dirk, wäre dabei und könnte säge und Axt mitbringen.


----------



## stephan- (10. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts dann mit der Befahrbarkeit aus? Bei der schmalen Strecke und 10 Leuten wird die dann ja wohl dicht sein oder wie?


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Mai 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> als kleine vorankündigung: wir überlegen gerade wann wir das offizielle opening machen sollen. himmelfahrt fällt aus, aber danach wäre es doch mal nicht so übel: 26.5. oder 2.6. - wir halten euch auf dem laufenden.



eröffnung am 26.05. wäre gut. Am 02.06. eröffnet unsere kleine legale Local Strecke.


----------



## wurzelbeisser (10. Mai 2012)

Also, die Befahrbarkeit der Strecke wird nur wenig eingeschränkt, da wir nur die Streckenabschnitte sperren die aktuell restauriert werden. Also, fahren kann man am Wochenende trotzdem. Welcher Abschnitt gerade gesperrt ist erfahrt ihr aktuell von unseren Jungs am Lift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. Mai 2012)

für Streckenpflege statt Neubauten!


----------



## outdoor (10. Mai 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Wie siehts dann mit der Befahrbarkeit aus? Bei der schmalen Strecke und 10 Leuten wird die dann ja wohl dicht sein oder wie?


 
wir arbeiten maximal an 3 stellen gleichzeitig, deshalb können auch nicht mehr als 10 leute mitbauen. da werden wir umfahrungen einrichten und in ausreichendem abstand vorher vor der baustelle warnen. außerdem werden die jungs am lift euch auch bescheid geben.


----------



## outdoor (10. Mai 2012)

parken müsst ihr unten. werkzeug werde ich hochtransportieren, flo shuttelt dann die freiwilligen sklaven


----------



## outdoor (10. Mai 2012)

wurzelbeisser schrieb:


> Also, die Befahrbarkeit der Strecke wird nur wenig eingeschränkt, da wir nur die Streckenabschnitte sperren die aktuell restauriert werden. Also, fahren kann man am Wochenende trotzdem. Welcher Abschnitt gerade gesperrt ist erfahrt ihr aktuell von unseren Jungs am Lift.


 

na da hätte ich besser mal zuerst alle meldung gelesen........


----------



## outdoor (10. Mai 2012)

*teilnehmerliste "buddelgruppe" 12.5.:*
1. patric losse
2. stefan hörning
3. ben tschage
4. tobias pissulla


----------



## sashinsky (10. Mai 2012)

Sehr gut jungs
Ich kann samstag leider nicht. Komme aber gern am Sonntag und fahre alles wieder kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ossecken (10. Mai 2012)

Ich kann auch erst Sonntag...bin auch Sonntag wieder oben. Cheers


----------



## outdoor (10. Mai 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Sehr gut jungs
> Ich kann samstag leider nicht. Komme aber gern am Sonntag und fahre alles wieder kaputt


 
nanana, das nennt man dann wohl nestbeschmutzer - fahrerlaubnis entzogen mr.don


----------



## outdoor (10. Mai 2012)

*aktualisierte teilnehmerliste "buddelgruppe" 12.5.:*
1. patric
2. stefan
3. ben
4. tobias
5. jan
6. benno
7. pascal
8. marvin
9. mario

und gleich geht´s schon los....!


----------



## DerC (11. Mai 2012)

Kann man morgen trotzdem fahren ???...die HP befindet sich ja grad im Aufbau


----------



## outdoor (11. Mai 2012)

DerC schrieb:


> Kann man morgen trotzdem fahren ???...die HP befindet sich ja grad im Aufbau


 
ja, der park ist ganz normal geöffnet. an den baustellen (max. 2 gleichzeitig) muss dann eben ein wenig gas rausgenommen und umfahren werden.


----------



## seppel81 (11. Mai 2012)

Mario Drittel
Kannste auch eintragen
Bis morgen fruh


----------



## gunznoc (12. Mai 2012)

Das war der Hit! Schulenberg ist echt spitze. Ich hoffe, ihr werdet eure Pläne für die Zukunft gut umsetzen können. Wir kommen so oder so gerne wieder!

Bis zum nächsten Mal und ich bin vom Bautrupp beeindruckt. Haben gut was geschafft und die DH sinnvoll ausgebessert. 

Bis denne...


----------



## fuxy (13. Mai 2012)

Gibts Bilder von den reparierten Stellen ?


----------



## outdoor (14. Mai 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Gibts Bilder von den reparierten Stellen ?


 

no pics.... dafür aber zufriedene und grinsende fahrer am sonntag nach dem bautag!

wir bleiben dran und hoffen, dass uns die kurbetriebsgesellschaft inkl. forst entsprechend unterstützen.


----------



## Dano (14. Mai 2012)

War am Sonntag da, grooooooßen Dank an die Betreiber und den "Bautrupp" Strecke und Drumherum war wirklich top 

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (15. Mai 2012)

Kurze Frage: Ist Donnerstag auf als Alternative zum Saufen?


----------



## Nasum (15. Mai 2012)

Hier:

Öffnungszeiten "Himmelfahrts-Wochenende":
Do 17.5. - So 20.5. immer von 9:30 bis 17:30 uhr.

Vater- bzw. Herrentagstop am Kiosk: Bier und Schnaps und Nagelstock sind am Start!!!

Du musst also nicht saufen gehen.


----------



## stephan- (15. Mai 2012)

Hab die Facebook-Seite nun auch endlich gefunden, ich hatte vorher immer nur "Racepark Schulenberg" als Person unter den Freunden, da stand leider nichts.

Danke


----------



## outdoor (15. Mai 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Hab die Facebook-Seite nun auch endlich gefunden, ich hatte vorher immer nur "Racepark Schulenberg" als Person unter den Freunden, da stand leider nichts.
> 
> Danke


 

na ja, so was nennt man startschwierigkeiten... bis 2015 haben wir die sache im griff...


----------



## r0ckZ0r (18. Mai 2012)

Ahhh, jetzt hab ich die Seite auf Facebook auch entdeckt.


----------



## stephan- (18. Mai 2012)

Der Downhill wurde komplett überholt, alle Kurven sind neu und lassen sich top fahren. Da hat der Bautrupp ganze Arbeit geleistet. Das lose Geröll wurde auch entfernt. Die Strecken sind jetzt in echt gutem Zustand find ich. Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal, die familiäre Atmosphäre, der schnelle (und günstige) Lift und die Strecken haben mir letztes Jahr echt gefehlt. 

Vielleicht solltet ihr mal in der Liftschlange von Braunlage ein paar Flyer verteilen.


----------



## wurzelbeisser (19. Mai 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Der Downhill wurde komplett überholt, alle Kurven sind neu und lassen sich top fahren. Da hat der Bautrupp ganze Arbeit geleistet. Das lose Geröll wurde auch entfernt. Die Strecken sind jetzt in echt gutem Zustand find ich. Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal, die familiäre Atmosphäre, der schnelle (und günstige) Lift und die Strecken haben mir letztes Jahr echt gefehlt.
> 
> Vielleicht solltet ihr mal in der Liftschlange von Braunlage ein paar Flyer verteilen.



das haben wir mal vor jahren gemacht... hat ne halbe stunde gedauert bis die telefone bei uns heiss liefen und diverse androhungen verschiedenster klagen auf uns einprasselten  in hinblick auf das von uns angestrebte ziel (leider langfristig) einer regio-karte, wäre diese idee nicht sehr vörderlich. deshalb setzen wir auf eure mundpropaganda falls ihr in braunlage in der schlange steht


----------



## Bogeyman (19. Mai 2012)

Wie war das Wetter heute? Hat es viel geregnet? Oder reichen morgen "normale" Reifen?


----------



## outdoor (20. Mai 2012)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Wie war das Wetter heute? Hat es viel geregnet? Oder reichen morgen "normale" Reifen?


 

kein tröpfchen gestern! und im moment ist es auch noch trocken: wettervorhersage meteomedia:
- kein tröpfchen
- 11 sonnenstunden
aufstehen, einpacken, losfahren!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (20. Mai 2012)

In zwei Stunden gehts los, bis dann


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. Mai 2012)

Viel Spaß! Wir waren gestern dort - hat sich absolut gelohnt!


----------



## stephan- (20. Mai 2012)

War das geil heute 
Freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal, hoffentlich nächstes Wochenende wieder mehrfach.  

Bester Park in Nord- und Mitteldeutschland 
4min Liftfahrt für 130 Höhenmeter und das für so wenig Anstehen. Da holt Braunlage mit 400hm bei 20min Lift-Fahrt und 10-60min anstehen auch nichts raus. 


Hab euch übrigens mal meine Signatur gewidmet, in Anlehnung an das "There are no bremswellen in Osternohe"


----------



## outdoor (20. Mai 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> War das geil heute
> Freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal, hoffentlich nächstes Wochenende wieder mehrfach.
> 
> Bester Park in Nord- und Mitteldeutschland
> ...


 

das ist echt unverschämt, warum sind deine texte so kurz  
mach ruhig weiter mit der lobhudelei - danke! 
mal schauen, was wir am nächsten bautag noch an reparaturarbeiten fertigstellen können.


----------



## N.Speiseeis (21. Mai 2012)

mahlzeit,

vielen dank für das schöne we und beste grüße aus dessau. die schönsten 42 abfahrten in 2 tagen....
ps: wann gibt es mal wieder kuchen ;-)


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Mai 2012)

Boah, nur positive comments hier und ich ärgere mich am Freitag in Hahnenklee rum! 

Nächstes Wochenende weiß ich wo ich hinfahre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (21. Mai 2012)

Ja es war wieder Super. Kann auch nur ein Lob aussprechen.


----------



## PlainLazy (21. Mai 2012)

Ja, das war gester wieder ein Tag ganz nach meinem Geschmack!
Wetter, Strecke, Atmosphäre... alles Top!

Jemand hat doch auf der Strecke gefilmt. Bei der ganzen Heizerei hab ich total vergessen zu fragen wer . Falls Ihr hier reinschaut und Ihr zufällig ein paar Aufnahmen von mir (schwarze Klamotten, weißes Devinci Wilson) habt... ich hätte Interesse. 

Bis bald in SchuBe...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. Mai 2012)

war mal wieder geil. schön zu hören, dass es wieder aufwärts geht.


----------



## outdoor (22. Mai 2012)

na dann sollt ihr mal am wochenende euren kuchen kriegen, aber wehe ihr esst nicht was auf den tisch kommt....


----------



## outdoor (22. Mai 2012)

danke für die vielen positiven statements, wir haben außerdem am 02.06. offizielles opening!

und kommenden samstag, 26.05. ist bautag - es sind aber alle strecken befahrbar (wir wollen reparaturen durchführen, da müsst ihr dann nur an max. 2 - 3 stellen gas rausnehmen. wer lust hat am bautag mit zu helfen entweder hier oder über fb anmelden, max. 10 personen können mitmachen.


----------



## geq (22. Mai 2012)

Es ist schön zu sehen, dass sich was tut


----------



## detlefracing (22. Mai 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> danke für die vielen positiven statements, wir haben außerdem am 02.06. offizielles opening!
> 
> und kommenden samstag, 26.05. ist bautag - es sind aber alle strecken befahrbar (wir wollen reparaturen durchführen, da müsst ihr dann nur an max. 2 - 3 stellen gas rausnehmen. wer lust hat am bautag mit zu helfen entweder hier oder über fb anmelden, max. 10 personen können mitmachen.




wir wollen samstag aus der weiten ferne kommen  wird der verkehr auf der DH dann eingeschränkt sein? (Nicht falsch verstehen! finde euer engagement super! nur wir sitzen den halben tag im auto um rüber zu fahren)


----------



## geq (22. Mai 2012)

ist doch geschrieben worden.
Du kannst alles fahren!
Nur da wo gerade gebaut wird musst du halt mal langsam vorbei, sollte kein Problem darstellen!


----------



## stephan- (22. Mai 2012)

Ich würde aber auch gern wissen, an welchen Stellen und Strecken gebaut werden soll.


----------



## gunznoc (22. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich kann vom letzten Bautag berichten, dass es egal ist, wo gebaut wird. Man kann es rechtzeitig sehen, bzw. wird drauf hingewiesen. Man kann alles normal fahren. Viel Gas mussten wir eigentlich nie rausnehmen. Würde mir da keine Sorgen machen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (23. Mai 2012)

ick freu mir schon auf samstag wa... wir kommen wohl mit ca.6 leuten vorbei.

ich bin gespannt ob es wirklich so  wie alle behaupten!

bis samstag!


----------



## outdoor (23. Mai 2012)

bauen bedeutet in diesem fall qualitätssicherung, wir reparieren. es wird erde aufgefüllt, bretter ersetzt, abstützungen erneuert, usw. viele "baustellen" sind schon nach einer halben stunde wieder befahrbar und es wird max. 2-3 stellen gleichzeitig geben.
mag auch sein dass wir den bautag verschieben müssen, wenn sich zu wenige helfer dafür anmelden. dann kann das evtl. auch sonntag oder montag stattfinden.


----------



## outdoor (23. Mai 2012)

ladies and gentlemen..... we invite you....... to the great and long expected...... *DOWNHILL GEEK CONVENTION*


----------



## wurzelbeisser (23. Mai 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> na dann sollt ihr mal am wochenende euren kuchen kriegen, aber wehe ihr esst nicht was auf den tisch kommt....



esst ihr den nicht auf, kriegt die " goslarsche " und ihr kuchjen backender reporter bescheid !!!


----------



## wurzelbeisser (23. Mai 2012)

N.Speiseeis schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> 
> vielen dank für das schöne we und beste grüße aus dessau. die schönsten 42 abfahrten in 2 tagen....
> ps: wann gibt es mal wieder kuchen ;-)



kuchen gibts leider erst ab 43 fahrten... musst also wieder vorbei kommen und nacharbeiten !


----------



## Ossecken (23. Mai 2012)

klingt super ...aber Sonntag läuft nichts der Art oder?!...


----------



## wurzelbeisser (23. Mai 2012)

fiddel schrieb:


> ick freu mir schon auf samstag wa... wir kommen wohl mit ca.6 leuten vorbei.
> 
> ich bin gespannt ob es wirklich so  wie alle behaupten!
> 
> bis samstag!



und wir sind auf eure meinung jespannt... und wir stehen kurz davor ne spass-garantie auszugeben


----------



## N.Speiseeis (24. Mai 2012)

ich komm wieder keine frage....


----------



## outdoor (24. Mai 2012)

wichtige info zum geplanten *BAUTAG*: wir bauen *NICHT* am samstag, 26.5. sondern *mo, 28.5.!!!!!!!!* 
wir schaffen es nicht rechtzeitig die materialdepots am berg anzulegen. also wer lust hat zu helfen hier oder auf fb anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (25. Mai 2012)

Tschuldige ... muss noch mal nachfragen, was ist jetzt die "GEEK CONVETION"? Das nun kommende WE ist normales fahren angesagt, korrekt? Am Montag dann geschlossen und dafür darf man beim bauen helfen.


----------



## outdoor (25. Mai 2012)

Brook schrieb:


> Tschuldige ... muss noch mal nachfragen, was ist jetzt die "GEEK CONVETION"? Das nun kommende WE ist normales fahren angesagt, korrekt? Am Montag dann geschlossen und dafür darf man beim bauen helfen.


 

geek convention ist unsere offizielle bikepark eröffnung, die findet am 2.6. statt.
an unserem bautag mo, 28.5. machen wir die strecken ein wenig zurecht, da können biker gerne mithelfen, dafür gibts lecker essen und trinken und ein freiticket. am bautag selbst ist ganz normaler bikepark-betrieb, leidiglich an 1-2 stellen muss ein wenig gas rausgenommen werden, weil wir eben die strecken wieder herrichten. das geht leider nur an wochenenden, da sonst die jungs die helfen wollen keine zeit haben.


----------



## Siggi81 (25. Mai 2012)

Kurze Frage:

Wir wollen Sa oder So bei Euch vorbeischauen. Die Parkplatzgeschichte ist mir mittlerweile bekannt, aber wie sieht es mit Verpflegung tagsüber aus? Zwischendurch wäre es blöd wenn man immer zum Parkplatz zurück müsste um was zu trinken oder zu essen. Habt Ihr da ne Bude wo man sowas käuflich erwerben kann und vllt nen Ort wo den Rücksack halbwegs sicher abgestellt werden kann?

Ansonsten freuen wir uns schon auf den besuch, sind dann das erste mal da. Mitgelesen haben wir hier schon eine weile. ;-)

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Nasum (25. Mai 2012)

Grill ist vorhanden, letztes We hab ich eine schöne Bratwurst gegessen. Meine Tasche stelle ich, seit dem ich das erste mal da war, immer beim Treffpunkt am Haus ab(da wo es auch das essen gibt). Dort ist immer jmd. der ein Auge auf die Sachen hat und es gab auch noch keine Probleme...alles sehr famil. dort und völlig unkompliziert. Der Parkplatz ist zur Not auch nur ein paar Minuten mit dem Bike entfernt...quasi ums Eck.


----------



## stephan- (25. Mai 2012)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> nen Ort wo den Rücksack halbwegs sicher abgestellt werden kann?




Glaube kaum, dass jemand Interesse an deinem Rucksack mit Essen und Getränken hat, so dass ihn jemand klauen würde. 
Einfach mit Verpflegung vollstopfen und mitnehmen.


----------



## outdoor (25. Mai 2012)

Nasum schrieb:


> Grill ist vorhanden, letztes We hab ich eine schöne Bratwurst gegessen. Meine Tasche stelle ich, seit dem ich das erste mal da war, immer beim Treffpunkt am Haus ab(da wo es auch das essen gibt). Dort ist immer jmd. der ein Auge auf die Sachen hat und es gab auch noch keine Probleme...alles sehr famil. dort und völlig unkompliziert. Der Parkplatz ist zur Not auch nur ein paar Minuten mit dem Bike entfernt...quasi ums Eck.


 

wo er recht hat... es gibt haken um die taschen/rucksäcke aufzuhängen, es wird hier keiner den kollegen beklauen und außerdem ist das ganze treiben in schulenberg überschaubar. du kannst dein eigenes zeug verzehren oder was von uns kaufen: bratwurst 2, schweinenacken 3 - und dieses wochenende auch kuchen, da der ja von einigen "vermisst" wurde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (25. Mai 2012)

sauber dann bis morgen!


----------



## Siggi81 (25. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten!
Nun bin ich wiedermal etwas schlauer und freu mich umso mehr auf morgen wenn das Geländepony ausgeritten wird. :-D


----------



## seppel81 (25. Mai 2012)

Wieviele sind denn an Bautag da?
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich kann, ich werd das erst kurzfristig entscheiden können.


----------



## outdoor (25. Mai 2012)

seppel81 schrieb:


> Wieviele sind denn an Bautag da?
> Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich kann, ich werd das erst kurzfristig entscheiden können.


 

im moment ist es noch überschaubar, wir sind zu viert bisher. also mitmachen, je mehr desto besser!


----------



## Brudertack (26. Mai 2012)

Sorry jungs das ich nerve aber morgen läuft der lift auch oder hat sich da auch irgendwas wegen dem verschobenen Bautag geändert?


----------



## fuxy (26. Mai 2012)

Ja läuft


----------



## Brudertack (26. Mai 2012)

Ideal dann sieht man sich morgen am Berg =D


----------



## kosh_hh (26. Mai 2012)

war ein traumhafter Tag heute in Schulenberg

besonderen Dank an die beiden Betreiber.

Der Pool und die Spritzwasserpistolen sind geil


----------



## fiddel (26. Mai 2012)

danke hat mir sehrsehr gut gefallen...bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## detlefracing (26. Mai 2012)

ja kann ich bzw. wir nur zustimmen sehr geil!!! kommen gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (26. Mai 2012)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> war ein traumhafter Tag heute in Schulenberg
> 
> besonderen Dank an die beiden Betreiber.
> 
> Der Pool und die Spritzwasserpistolen sind geil


 


dankeeee, wir arbeiten auch schon an den plänen für den 10 meter turm...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Mai 2012)

Nabend!
Sagte mal gibbets eine Singletrail Strecke ähnlich wie die die es mal in Hahnenklee gegeben hat.
Durch diesen Thread will ich morgen unbedingt mal den Schulenberg besuchen. 
Fahren aber Touren-AMs und wollen nicht wirklich den Downhill runter.


----------



## outdoor (27. Mai 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Sagte mal gibbets eine Singletrail Strecke ähnlich wie die die es mal in Hahnenklee gegeben hat.
> Durch diesen Thread will ich morgen unbedingt mal den Schulenberg besuchen.
> Fahren aber Touren-AMs und wollen nicht wirklich den Downhill runter.


 

nein, nicht wirklich. das einzige was du machen kannst, auf dem FR die shore-elemente umfahren. das geht eher bedingt auf dem DH, wobei du da wahrscheinlich eher einen stau verursachen könntest...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Mai 2012)

Nee Nee aufhalten wollen wir ja keinen
Mal schauen wies ausschaut bei euch, gleich gehts los.


----------



## Tasse666 (27. Mai 2012)

Ab wann wird morgen geöffnet sein?


----------



## outdoor (27. Mai 2012)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Ab wann wird morgen geöffnet sein?


 
wie sa & so ab 9:30 uhr. dann bis morgen


----------



## tisch (27. Mai 2012)

Sehr geil gewesen heute! 






greetz Timo


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Mai 2012)

Montage oder wirklich gutes timing timo


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Mai 2012)

Schönes Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (28. Mai 2012)

War der erste versuch und das timing hat perfekt gepasst. Hatten noch ein 2. Probiert, auch mit nem fetten x-up über den holzsprung, aber beide aufm drop waren ein weng zu schnell. Man kann halt nicht alles haben...


----------



## HarzMountains (28. Mai 2012)

War gut gestern in Schulenberg, die Hildesheimer waren zum Schluss waren sehr lustig 
Timo, werden die Bilder komplett irgendwo hochgeladen sein?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jocka79 (28. Mai 2012)

Waren gestern in Schulenberg.
war wirklich unglaublich lustig, geile mukke, geiles Wetter und schönes Weizen.
Und immer schön schnell wieder oben... oder untem im Pool!!!
Der lustigste Tag seit langem...

Schöne Grüße an Flo und seine Freundin...weiter so.


----------



## HarzMountains (28. Mai 2012)

Warst du der Poolspribger jocka?  das war ne ziemlich coole Nummer


----------



## Jocka79 (28. Mai 2012)

HarzMountains schrieb:


> Warst du der Poolspribger jocka?  das war ne ziemlich coole Nummer



Ne das war mein kumpel Jan...
aber war auch sehr überrascht, dachte er labert nur als er es ober gesagt hat...


----------



## HarzMountains (28. Mai 2012)

Mein Namensvetter quasi , naja, wie gesagt, ich fand es Super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (28. Mai 2012)

die restlichen bilder werde ich auf nachfrage der einzelnen fahrer hochladen. hier hätte ich einen kleinen vorgeschmack: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.162186290578600.34681.100003616907259&type=3&l=447f9ca887





greetz timo


----------



## Nasum (28. Mai 2012)

Fett


----------



## Ibna (29. Mai 2012)

tisch schrieb:


> die restlichen bilder werde ich auf nachfrage der einzelnen fahrer hochladen.



Moin Timo,

wie schauts denn aus mit den Bildern? du hast ja recht viele an der DH Strecke gemacht, richtig? wie kann ich herausfinden ob was von mir dabei ist?

War auf nem gelben Morewood unterwegs


----------



## Siggi81 (30. Mai 2012)

Wir waen am Samstag da und ich muss sagen es richtig toll.
Fleisch vom Grill, schöne Strecken, Koordinationstraining beim auf und absteigen vom Lift  und gemütliche Atmosphäre in den Pausen.
Mit den Rücksäcken hzatte Ihr recht, einfach hingehangen und weggegangen. Passt schon!

Um eine Einschätzung würde ich Euch aber noch bitte. Hatte mit meinem Kollegen auf der Rückfahrt noch ein Gespräch über den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Downhillstrecke.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Bikeparks (z.B. Geisskopf, Winterberg, Willingen usw), als wie anspruchsvoll würdet Ihr diese in Schulenberg einschätzen? Schwierig, mittel oder leicht?


----------



## detlefracing (30. Mai 2012)

Mittel .... bei den Farbmarkierung blau/rot/schwarz würd ich sagen (leicht)rot


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. Mai 2012)

Ich würde sogar sagen,eine Tendenz zu schwierig. Um wirklich flüssig und schnell runter zu kommen brauch es können und Erfahrung


----------



## Nasum (30. Mai 2012)

Mittel-Schwierig würde ich auch sagen. Es sind keine Totbringenden Sprünge drin aber sie ist schon schwierig schnell zu fahren. Fazit: Nicht ohne.


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2012)

Hätte ich auch so eingeschätzt


----------



## HarzMountains (30. Mai 2012)

Ich bin zwar noch Anfänger, aber im Gegensatz zu z.B. Braunlage finde ich sie etwas schwieriger, aber nur Aufgrund der Spitzkehren.
Ansonsten ist sie recht gut zu fahren. In Braunlage ist die Schwierigkeit durch die Streckenlänge, da verlässt mich persönlich doch die Kraft zum Schluss.

Fazit: mittelschwer.

Gruß Jan


----------



## outdoor (30. Mai 2012)

alle schweirigkeitsgrad-debattierer aaaaaufgepasst.... in 3 tagen könnt ihr das ganze doch mal auf zeit und ohne kette ausfahren! beim fun race *"no chain needs brain"* unserer netten, kleinen *"downhill geek convention 2012"* (offizielle eröffnung)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

den zeitplan findet ihr auf facebook racepark-schulenberg

das programm:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (30. Mai 2012)

ja gerne  hoffen wir mal auf schönes Wetter!


----------



## HarzMountains (30. Mai 2012)

Na denn, Rock n Roll ! Das wird ein schöner Samstag !


----------



## kosh_hh (30. Mai 2012)

auf welcher Strecke wird denn das "no chain needs brain" Rennen stattfinden?


----------



## HarzMountains (30. Mai 2012)

Auf der dh, soweit ich in Bilde bin. Morgen wird ab 8 nochmal etwas ausgebessert usw


----------



## tisch (30. Mai 2012)

Ich würde auch gerne kommen, nur ist das hinkommen aus Hildesheim das fatale Problem...


----------



## HarzMountains (30. Mai 2012)

Mit oder ohne Bike, Timo?


----------



## tisch (30. Mai 2012)

mh bin hin und her gerissen... einerseitz fotos machen, andererseits die neue gabel ausprobieren... 

ach ja... glatt vergessen. ich habe mal von allen leuten von denen ich noch fotos vom 27.5. habe jeweils 1 foto hier ---> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49685 <--- hochgeladen in klein. bei interesse an weiteren fotos in voller auflösung einfach anschreiben. 

greetz timo


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Mai 2012)

@outdoor: dein Facebook Link leitet einen auf die Braunlager HP um
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Racepark-Schulenberg/350561404998568


----------



## Specializeder (31. Mai 2012)

Is die druckmaschine für die shirts schon da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzMountains (31. Mai 2012)

Ne, noch nicht, aber ich Schlepp Samstag nen Shirt mit  haben heute gut was geschafft.


----------



## geq (31. Mai 2012)

Wann ist der Spaß denn?
Da der link falsch ist!


----------



## HarzMountains (31. Mai 2012)

Samstag ab 9:30 geht's los in schulenberg, ich kann nur sagen, es wird die Mega Party!


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Mai 2012)

der richtige link ist 3 post über dir


----------



## outdoor (31. Mai 2012)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> auf welcher Strecke wird denn das "no chain needs brain" Rennen stattfinden?


 

das wir auf dem DH stattfinden. wir haben heute auch noch ein wenig für den "whip boogie" geschuftet - guckst du facebook..


----------



## outdoor (31. Mai 2012)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @outdoor: dein Facebook Link leitet einen auf die Braunlager HP um
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Racepark-Schulenberg/350561404998568


 

stimmt, frag mich aber nicht wieso, hatte den korrekten rauskopiert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (31. Mai 2012)

HarzMountains schrieb:


> Samstag ab 9:30 geht's los in schulenberg, ich kann nur sagen, es wird die Mega Party!


 

jajaja, schlechtwetter-vorsorge haben wir auch getroffen: wir haben ein schickes zelt und für den worst case vorgesorgt. das ferkelchen taut schon langsam auf, samstag kommt´s auf den spieß! dazu empfehlen wir cuba libre, vodka-o oder -e oder auch nur ganz profanes bier.


----------



## stephan- (31. Mai 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> das wir auf dem DH stattfinden. wir haben heute auch noch ein wenig für den "whip boogie" geschuftet - guckst du facebook..



Der findet also nicht am Table nach den beiden Drops statt? 

Ich kann das Holzkonstrukt gerade nicht so zuordnen.


----------



## outdoor (31. Mai 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Der findet also nicht am Table nach den beiden Drops statt?
> 
> Ich kann das Holzkonstrukt gerade nicht so zuordnen.


 

das einfachste: auf facebook nachschauen, da stehen zeiten und locations. trotzdem noch mal:

"no chain" auf der DH
"whip boogie" auf holzelement vor der box das bisher nur nach oben gekickt hat
"long jump contest" auf neuem sprung am ende aller strecken auf dem weg zum lift auf der wiese


----------



## stephan- (31. Mai 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> "whip boogie" auf holzelement vor der box das bisher nur nach oben gekickt hat



Danke, das war, was ich wissen wollte. 


Finde das mit Facebook schwierig, da ihr dort nicht als Person eingetragen seid und ich somit manchmal keine neuen Infos in meiner Leiste hab - oder liegt das an falschen Einstellungen? Wie auch immer, hoffe es bleibt trocken.


----------



## geq (31. Mai 2012)

Nein nicht samstag da kann ich nicht
sonntag wäre doch viel schöner... ich kann nicht mehr!
Aber die chainless idee finde ich absolut klasse, umso trauriger, dass ich nicht kann!!!
Facebook hat nicht jeder


----------



## outdoor (1. Juni 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Finde das mit Facebook schwierig, da ihr dort nicht als Person eingetragen seid und ich somit manchmal keine neuen Infos in meiner Leiste hab - oder liegt das an falschen Einstellungen? Wie auch immer, hoffe es bleibt trocken.


 
da gibt zwei optionen:
-du schaust "freiwillig" ab und zu auf facebook nach
-du schickst ´ne freundschaftsanfrage
in aller regel "teilen" wir die posts von facebook auch


----------



## outdoor (1. Juni 2012)

geq schrieb:


> Nein nicht samstag da kann ich nicht
> sonntag wäre doch viel schöner... ich kann nicht mehr!
> Aber die chainless idee finde ich absolut klasse, umso trauriger, dass ich nicht kann!!!
> Facebook hat nicht jeder


 
den 2.6. hatten wir - auch hier im forum - schon eine ganze zeit angekündigt. außerdem istmorgen der schönste tag am wochenende: zwar etwas kühl, aber wohl sonnig!!

wir kommunizieren die wichtigsten dinge auch hier.


----------



## stephan- (1. Juni 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> da gibt zwei optionen:
> -du schaust "freiwillig" ab und zu auf facebook nach
> -du schickst ´ne freundschaftsanfrage
> in aller regel "teilen" wir die posts von facebook auch



Kann da nur auf "Gefällt mir" drücken (bzw. hab ich schon getan). Wie auch immer, ich guck einfach regelmäßig nach 

Für morgen scheint ja kein Regen angesagt zu sein, das ist doch wunderbar


----------



## HarzMountains (1. Juni 2012)

Fährt heute jemand aus Richtung Vienenburg biken in Schulenberg? Mein Baby und ich bräuchten eine mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## kosh_hh (1. Juni 2012)

mal ne Frage zum Ablauf morgen für Nicht-Race Besucher:

der DH wird dann ja vermutlich ab 13:30 Uhr für das Rennen gesperrt sein. Wie lange wird die Strecke denn gesperrt sein?

Ich weiß es kommt auf die Teilnehmerzahl an. Aber je nach Methode der Zeitnahme kann das ja ganz fix gehen bzw. schon etwas länger dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (1. Juni 2012)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> mal ne Frage zum Ablauf morgen für Nicht-Race Besucher:
> 
> der DH wird dann ja vermutlich ab 13:30 Uhr für das Rennen gesperrt sein. Wie lange wird die Strecke denn gesperrt sein?
> 
> Ich weiß es kommt auf die Teilnehmerzahl an. Aber je nach Methode der Zeitnahme kann das ja ganz fix gehen bzw. schon etwas länger dauern.


 

ich denke dass wir in 2-3 stunden damit durch sind, denn es stehen auch noch andere contests auf dem programm.


----------



## outdoor (1. Juni 2012)

und jetzt mal was ganz anderes:
ein paar jungs haben angefragt, ob wir am 7.6. den park Ã¶ffnen wÃ¼rden. grundsÃ¤tzlich Ã¶ffnen wir ab 10 personen (vollzahler), sonst legen wir drauf. es fehlen noch 5-6 personen damit wir die pforten am 7.6. Ã¶ffnen. wer sich dafÃ¼r VERLÃSSLICH anmelden mÃ¶chte kann das hier oder auf facebook machen.

ihr kÃ¶nnt unseren park jederzeit wochentags ab 200,- â¬ mieten, evtl. auch ein cooles geburtstagsgeschenk!!


----------



## kosh_hh (2. Juni 2012)

geil geiler Schulenberg

es war ein Hammer Event heute. Habt ihr richtig gut organisiert.

das mitohnekette Rennen hat auch super Spaß gemacht.

Leider haben wir die anderen Wettbewerbe nicht mehr mitbekommen, da wir zurück in den hohen Norden mussten.

Gute Nacht


----------



## HarzMountains (3. Juni 2012)

Hey hi sehe ich genauso, Jano und ich düsen jetzt Heim, es war Super cool bis eben


----------



## outdoor (3. Juni 2012)

schön dass es euch gefallen hat! uns auch . beim nächsten mal müssen wir das aprés-downchilling intensivieren.....


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Juni 2012)

da wir ohne bikes dort waren ,kommen wir beim nächsten mal mit den Bikes,sind zwar nur enduros ,aber das klappt schon ..


----------



## downhillsau (3. Juni 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ...sind zwar nur enduros ,aber das klappt schon ..


Ach na klar. Vor 10 Jahren bin ich mit ner Wildsau DH-Rennen gefahren, wo jeder heute Enduro-Bike zu sagen würde. Weiterhin sind z.B. die ganzen Stiege hier im Harz schon richtige "Männer"-Strecken, wo man es mitm Enduro/DH-Bike richtig krachen lassen kann.


----------



## duke83 (4. Juni 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> ihr könnt unseren park jederzeit wochentags ab 200,-  mieten, evtl. auch ein cooles geburtstagsgeschenk!!



muss ich jetzt nur noch jemand finden der mir das schenken will


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Juni 2012)

200 + Lifttickets oder wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (4. Juni 2012)

Wohl eher inkl. Tickets. 200 Euro  entspricht ja 10 Tageskarten...


----------



## outdoor (5. Juni 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> 200â¬ + Lifttickets oder wie ist das gemeint?


 
200,-  â¬ betrÃ¤gt die bearbeitungsgebÃ¼hr  - natÃ¼rlich ist das der betrag um den park benutzen zu kÃ¶nnen: lift & ticktet - nur essen und getrÃ¤nke kÃ¤men on top, aber auch da kÃ¶nnen wir eine pauschale anbieten.

wenn es mehr als 13 personen werden steigen auch die kosten ein wenig.


----------



## outdoor (5. Juni 2012)

aaaaachtung: das erste *video* ist online (hier auf´m videokanal oder auf fb).

die *ergebnislisten "no chain needs brain"* auch:

*MÄNNER*
*Name**Bestzeit*
*1 *"Eggmeck" 2.03.98
2 Benno 2.05.41
3 Malte 2.09.86
4 "Kretsche" 2.14.45
5 Marvin 2.14.69
6 Julian 2.18.99
7 Jano 2.19.05
8 "Toto" 2.21.78
9 JanC. 2.21.96
10 Hannes H. 2.22.64
11 Hannes F. 2.25.51
12 Peter 2.27.26
13 Marco 2.36.49
14 JanP. 2.37.67
15 Christian 2.37.95
16 Juri 2.41.17
17 "Sattelmacher" 2.41.19
18 "Günther"4.25.96

*FRAUEN*
*1 *Susanne 3.43.25
2 Miriam 4.31.91


----------



## Baxter75 (5. Juni 2012)

es haben doch noch mehr gefilmt oder ????


----------



## HarzMountains (5. Juni 2012)

Patric hat gefilmt und Trommelpeta


----------



## outdoor (6. Juni 2012)

es wird noch mehr filmchen geben, das ist erst der anfang der lawine.... patric hat sich so ziemlich alles an material gezogen und bastelt daraus unterschiedliche vids.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (6. Juni 2012)

ich mache seit ein paar monaten eine kleine dh-studie zum "optimalen bikepark" und möchte damit den entscheidungsträgern die notwendigkeit bestimmter infrastruktur und dienstleistungen näher bringen. leider braucht man dazu immer daten und die will ich jetzt eben erheben. wenn ihr 10 minuten investiert und das ganze an [email protected] zurückmailt....

bitte auch an eure kollegen weiter leiten. ihr könnt die ausgefüllten bögen auch nach schube mitbringen. danke!!!!


----------



## stephan- (6. Juni 2012)

Ausgefüllt und abgeschickt. Beim Einkommen fehlen die Schüler und Studenten die kein Einkommen oder nur ein sehr geringes haben.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juni 2012)

Hey Dirk,

ich habe dir das das letzte mal im Braunlage-thread ausgefüllt - soll ich trotzdem nochmal? 



LG Jens


----------



## outdoor (6. Juni 2012)

klar, nur um zu kontrollieren, ob das selbe ergebnis rauskommt




JENSeits schrieb:


> Hey Dirk,
> 
> ich habe dir das das letzte mal im Braunlage-thread ausgefüllt - soll ich trotzdem nochmal?
> 
> ...


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juni 2012)

uff ... ääähm 
bekommste gleich zugemailt


----------



## gnafert (7. Juni 2012)

Moin, wie sind denn die Bodenverhältnisse aktuell nach den regenmengen der letzten tage? Ist es arg schlammig? 
Bis Samstag.


----------



## outdoor (8. Juni 2012)

nein ist es nicht! gestern kam nichts mehr runter und es war warm, heute lässt sich das auch gut an, max. kleine schauer, sonst sonnig.




gnafert schrieb:


> Moin, wie sind denn die Bodenverhältnisse aktuell nach den regenmengen der letzten tage? Ist es arg schlammig?
> Bis Samstag.


----------



## Brudertack (8. Juni 2012)

Seeehr Geil 
Bin Sonntag wieder mit dabei
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwYMOAplxtc&feature=plcp"]Racepark Schulenberg Downhill 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

mit dem anders einbetten klappt es iwi nicht


----------



## stephan- (8. Juni 2012)

Morgen sind wir da


----------



## gunznoc (10. Juni 2012)

Hi,

war echt lustig heute. Trotz dessen, dass es relativ voll war, ist so ein Schlepplift echt genial 
Was war eigentlich die Bestmarke beim Springkontest?

Bis demnächst....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiefelriemen (10. Juni 2012)

Hi

Da Braunlage nicht öffnete wegen zu "starken" Wind haben wir uns entschlossen das erste mal zu euch nach Schulenberg zu fahren.

Wir haben dass in keinster Weise bereut die Strecken sind der Hammer, die Preise Top, Lift und Personal Top und das soll heißen wir kommen 100% wieder.

Also bis zum nächsten mal haut rein 

Mfg stiefel


----------



## Deleted 28330 (10. Juni 2012)

das ist es. 

war wie jedes mal wieder geil, aber das loch im weggebrochenen anlieger nach der reparatur war böse


----------



## Brudertack (10. Juni 2012)

ja mich hats auch schön vom fahrrad gehauen als das loch entstanden und der anlieger weggesackt ist ...aber ansonsten wieder ein Wie gewohnt perfekter Tag =D


----------



## outdoor (12. Juni 2012)

die armen strecken sind solche bikermassen gar nicht gewohnt.... wir kümmern uns um den anlieger


----------



## wurzelbeisser (14. Juni 2012)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war echt lustig heute. Trotz dessen, dass es relativ voll war, ist so ein Schlepplift echt genial
> Was war eigentlich die Bestmarke beim Springkontest?
> ...



beste weite waren 11.0 meter von alexander lürs


----------



## Karthoum (14. Juni 2012)

Sonntag gehts los nach Schulenberg, wer ist noch so alles da? Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter...


----------



## assistulle (15. Juni 2012)

!meld! wir sind zu zweit da
mal ne frage
die wurde zwar sich schon hundert mal gestellt aber ich hab keine lust den ganzen thread zu durchforsten und die homepage wird grad überarbeitet
wieviel kostet denn ne halb- bzw ne tageskarte


----------



## Karthoum (15. Juni 2012)

Ne Tageskarte für Schüler/Studenten kostet 18, mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht...
Wie siehts denn mit Schulenberg im Regen aus? Sehr naß oder alles gut fahrbar?


----------



## nullstein (15. Juni 2012)

Würde mich auch interessieren,da morgen eigentlich Braunlage geplant war,aber das Wetter sieht ja eher schlecht aus und Braunlage macht ja gern schnell den Lift dicht.Ist in Schulenberg unabhängig vom Wetter Betrieb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (15. Juni 2012)

genau das wollt ich wissen


----------



## njoerd (16. Juni 2012)

Hi, kann mir mal jemand Daten für mein Navi geben, dass ich da hin finde? -Danke!


----------



## Baxter75 (18. Juni 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> Hi, kann mir mal jemand Daten für mein Navi geben, dass ich da hin finde? -Danke!



wenn du mal googlen würderst ,würdest du das hier finden 
http://bikepark-schulenberg.de/anfahrt/


----------



## outdoor (18. Juni 2012)

die homepage ist nicht fertig aber grundlegendes könnt ihr dort schon mal erfahren und kontakten:
http://www.racepark-schulenberg.de/

dann ist auch facebook (racepark schulenberg) oder fon (siehe facebook bzw. homepage) ´ne option.


----------



## outdoor (19. Juni 2012)

*neue Ã¶ffnungszeiten* fÃ¼r *ALLE* freitage: 14:00 - 19:30 uhr!!!!!!!!!! feierabendkarte kann dann ab 16:30 uhr gelÃ¶st werden.

 wenn es passt lassen wir den lift auch noch ein paar minÃ¼tchen lÃ¤nger laufen.

freitagskarte (halbtageskarte) ab 14 uhr 13,50â¬ und ab 16:30 uhr dann _stolze_ 7,50 â¬


----------



## outdoor (19. Juni 2012)

*ACHTUNG!!!!! GEÄNDERTE ANFAHRT!!!!*
wer bisher über altenau (von süden her) gefahren ist muss den downChillpark ab sofort über clausthal-zellerfeld anfahren - brücke über okertalsperre ist gesperrt!!
wer über das okertal (von norden her) kommt ist nicht betroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (19. Juni 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wenn du mal googlen würderst ,würdest du das hier finden
> http://bikepark-schulenberg.de/anfahrt/


 

digger  auf der Site war ich doch schon . Ich dachte eher an eine Straße oder so, aber egal, hatte noch einen Kollegen dabei, der wusste wo es ist  Danke!


----------



## BikeTiefling (19. Juni 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> *neue öffnungszeiten* für *ALLE* freitage: 14:00 - 19:30 uhr!!!!!!!!!! feierabendkarte kann dann ab 16:30 uhr gelöst werden.
> 
> wenn es passt lassen wir den lift auch noch ein paar minütchen länger laufen.
> 
> freitagskarte (halbtageskarte) ab 14 uhr 13,50 und ab 16:30 uhr dann _stolze_ 7,50 



 das könnte klappen


----------



## stephan- (19. Juni 2012)

Bin am Freitag auch da, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## outdoor (21. Juni 2012)

*ultimative wochenend-news:*

freitags geänderte öffnungszeiten: jetzt JEDEN fr von 14:30 - 19:30 uhr liftbetrieb

geänderte anfahrt: brücke von altenau aus kommend gesperrt, über clausthal-zellerfeld anfahren

windprognose für samstag/sonntag: in brlg sind für beide tage böen von bis zu 70 km/h vorhergesagt!!! ihr wisst was das heißt....


----------



## fuxy (21. Juni 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> windprognose für samstag/sonntag: in brlg sind für beide tage böen von bis zu 70 km/h vorhergesagt!!! ihr wisst was das heißt....


 
Ja, there is no Warteschlange in Braunlage,... weil sie bestimmt zu sein wird


----------



## Ossecken (26. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein kleiner Trailer zum Park. 

Die clips sind beim fotografieren entstanden. sprich ich hab die cam so nebenbei laufen lassen.

Ist ganz nett geworden find ich. cheers


----------



## renöd (26. Juni 2012)

schön junger Jedidas mit den 2 fahrern kommt irgendwie cool!Und egg geht geil ab!
ich will auch ma wieder mein Schube rocken!


----------



## outdoor (28. Juni 2012)

die jungs sind gerade draußen an den strecken, schwingen die schaufel und schwitzen um euch am wochenende ein paar verbesserte/ausgebesserte passagen bieten zu können.


----------



## Ossecken (28. Juni 2012)

das gefällt mir...mal sehen ob ich es am We schaffe vorbei zu kommen ...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Juni 2012)

ist diesen freitag eigentlich wieder offen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (28. Juni 2012)

türlich


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Juni 2012)

sehr schön!


----------



## outdoor (29. Juni 2012)

fr jetzt immer von 14-19:30 uhr fÃ¼r 13,50â¬ oder ab 16 uhr fÃ¼r 7,50â¬


----------



## geq (30. Juni 2012)

Fährt, oder hat jemand aus dem raum Kassel lust morgen mit nach Schulenberg zu kommen?


----------



## vegan.sascha (1. Juli 2012)

so muss nun auch mal meinen senf hier los werden........ALTE SCHEI... war das gestern geil. hab schulenberg, seit gestern zu meinem persönlichen lieblings bikepark erkoren. DANK AN ALLE DIE GESTERN (30.6.) dort waren und es zu so einem tag haben werden lassen.


----------



## average.stalker (1. Juli 2012)

ich mag deinen Nick


----------



## outdoor (1. Juli 2012)

vegan.sascha schrieb:


> so muss nun auch mal meinen senf hier los werden........ALTE SCHEI... war das gestern geil. hab schulenberg, seit gestern zu meinem persönlichen lieblings bikepark erkoren. DANK AN ALLE DIE GESTERN (30.6.) dort waren und es zu so einem tag haben werden lassen.


 
damit gehörst du zu unseren lieblingsgästen 
ware in echt cooles wochenenende, hat spaß gemacht!


----------



## geq (2. Juli 2012)

Ja war auf jeden fall Spitze
Da hat sich der Weg gelohnt
Und vor allem gut zu sehen, dass wieder was gemacht wird....


----------



## outdoor (2. Juli 2012)

sparangebot fÃ¼r alle der "no-race-fraktion", d.h. an alle die kommendes wochenende NICHT in ilmenau racen:
 fr: eintritt & wurst inkl. getrÃ¤nk 12,99 â¬
 sa, so: eintritt & wurst inkl. getrÃ¤nk 19,99 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vegan.sascha (2. Juli 2012)

******** bin in Ilmenau  .......trotzdem coole Sache!!!!!!


----------



## outdoor (3. Juli 2012)

um dem chillfaktor gerecht zu werden haben wir für euch 5 liegestühle geordert!
 wie sieht das denn auch aus wenn man den sundowner im stehen trinken muss.....tsts


----------



## zupaphil (4. Juli 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> sparangebot für alle der "no-race-fraktion", d.h. an alle die kommendes wochenende NICHT in ilmenau racen:
> fr: eintritt & wurst inkl. getränk 12,99 
> sa, so: eintritt & wurst inkl. getränk 19,99 





Na das klingt doch verlockend! wir werden da sein!


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. Juli 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> um dem chillfaktor gerecht zu werden haben wir für euch *5 liegestühle* geordert!
> wie sieht das denn auch aus wenn man den sundowner im stehen trinken muss.....tsts



Dann isses aber mit dem Chillen vorbei, wenn sich alle um die Liegestühle prügeln!


----------



## Nasum (4. Juli 2012)

Schakalrecht...wer zuerst sitzt der hat ihn. Darf dann aber nicht mehr aufstehen, sonst schakalt wer anderes


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Juli 2012)

Reise nach Jerusalem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (4. Juli 2012)

ne ne ne - Handtuch und Bademantel mitbringen und das Ding entsprechend damit "reservieren"

Lernt man doch schon vom Proll Hotel seinem Swimming Pool in Malle


----------



## outdoor (4. Juli 2012)

na wenn das jetzt schon so losgeht gibt´s nur eine lösung: wir vermieten die dinger stundenweise, damit auch echtes urlaubsfeeling aufkommt....


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. Juli 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> na wenn das jetzt schon so losgeht gibt´s nur eine lösung: wir vermieten die dinger stundenweise, damit auch echtes urlaubsfeeling aufkommt....



... dann aber bitte standesgemäß mit 5L Sangria Eimer und *piep* und *piep*...


----------



## outdoor (4. Juli 2012)

na daran soll´s nicht scheitern, wenn ihr einen eimer leeren wollt besorge ich das passende getränk!


----------



## outdoor (5. Juli 2012)

hört, hört was wir euch brandheiß kundtun:

 vom 27.-29.07.2012 veranstalten wir das down[c]hill-masters #1 mit rider-party auf´m schiff... leinen los!
 (vielen dank an OkerSeeSchiffahrt für die untertstützung!)

 freitag: training, seeding-run, festland-fest
 samstag: 1. & 2. run, party-boat auf der okertalsperre
 sonntag: katerfrühstück, longjump, best-trick

 kosten teilen wir euch noch mit, das ist alles mit heißer nadel gestrickt, wir sind noch auf "zuarbeit" von dritten angewiesen.

 anmeldung dann über die homepage: www.racepark-schulenberg.de


----------



## detlefracing (9. Juli 2012)

sehr coole idee habt ihr schon ein paar leute zusammen?


----------



## vegan.sascha (9. Juli 2012)

Ich muss leider arbeiten


----------



## outdoor (9. Juli 2012)

detlefracing schrieb:


> sehr coole idee habt ihr schon ein paar leute zusammen?


 

jep, die ersten haben sich angemeldet. auf der homepage werden wir euch demnächst auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## factoryltd (10. Juli 2012)

wird ja in höchsten Tönen gelobt dann muss ich dort wohl mal hin. Gibs da irgendwie ein Anfahrtsweg aus Berlin, die Internetseite wird ja irgendwie neu gemacht ?


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Juli 2012)

factoryltd schrieb:


> wird ja in höchsten Tönen gelobt dann muss ich dort wohl mal hin. Gibs da irgendwie ein Anfahrtsweg aus Berlin, die Internetseite wird ja irgendwie neu gemacht ?



http://bikepark-schulenberg.de/anfahrt/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeliusAM (11. Juli 2012)

@outdoor

Samstag das erste mal bei euch im Park gewesen. Geil ,ab sofort mein / unser Lieblingsbikepark. Super nettes Personal / Betreiber , Hammer Strecken und nen Schlepplift der einen schnell nach oben bringt. Da stört auch die Anfahrt mit Bike vom Parkplatz nicht, da alles andere einfach super passt !


----------



## factoryltd (11. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Info


----------



## outdoor (11. Juli 2012)

HeliusAM schrieb:


> @outdoor
> 
> Samstag das erste mal bei euch im Park gewesen. Geil ,ab sofort mein / unser Lieblingsbikepark. Super nettes Personal / Betreiber , Hammer Strecken und nen Schlepplift der einen schnell nach oben bringt. Da stört auch die Anfahrt mit Bike vom Parkplatz nicht, da alles andere einfach super passt !


 

 strahlemann und söhne - danke für das lob! macht uns auch mächtig spaß mit euch!

der vorläufige höhepunkt steht noch an bzw. vor der tür:
down[c]hill-masters #1 vom 26.-28.07 mit g...g....g......gogo-girls auf ´nem party-boat! spanferkel ist natürlich auch wieder am start.
mehr auf facebook oder eine seite rückwärts im forum.


----------



## nullstein (11. Juli 2012)

Ich wollt Sonntag das erste Mal nach Schulenberg (sie Resonanz hier ist durchweg gut).Ist Sonntag irgendein besonderes Event oder "Standard-Betrieb"?
Und wie sieht es mit dem Lift aus?Bei welchen Bedingungen macht der dicht?


----------



## JanikF. (13. Juli 2012)

Lift dicht? niemals!


----------



## detlefracing (13. Juli 2012)

bei gewitter eventuell, aber sonst wie mein vorredner sagt: niemals!


----------



## fuxy (13. Juli 2012)

Bei Glatteis


----------



## stiefelriemen (14. Juli 2012)

Hi

War heute jemand auf der Strecke, wie sind die Verhältnisse dort?

Mfg Stiefel


----------



## Phil81 (14. Juli 2012)

Nass!
Sehr Nass 

Macht aber richtig Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (15. Juli 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Bei Glatteis


 

brutale lüge... dann drehen wir erst richtig auf und machen ein ice-race... (was wir evtl. diesen winter tatsächlich vorhaben)


----------



## fuxy (16. Juli 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> brutale lüge... dann drehen wir erst richtig auf und machen ein ice-race... (was wir evtl. diesen winter tatsächlich vorhaben)



Beweise


----------



## outdoor (16. Juli 2012)

angedacht haben wir ein ice-race für diesen winter tatsächlich. hängt aber leider nicht nur von uns alleine ab. wir werden uns bemühen!


----------



## alex-66 (16. Juli 2012)

hängt der bügel vom schlepper unter der sattelstütze oder vorn am lenker ??? muss man irgendetwas tapen zwecks carbon-lenker


----------



## Phil81 (16. Juli 2012)

Tape die Sitz-strebe und Sattelstütze ab. Und den Vorbau + Rechte Seite vom Lenker.
Bügel wird je nach Rad an der Sitzstrebe oder Sattelstütze geklemmt.


----------



## wurzelbeisser (18. Juli 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> hängt der bügel vom schlepper unter der sattelstütze oder vorn am lenker ??? muss man irgendetwas tapen zwecks carbon-lenker



der bügel wird hinter der sattelstange eingehängt und liegt auf dem lenker auf. also ist es nötig den lenker  zu polstern. hierfür haben wir aber immer material vor ort was wir dir gerne zur verfügung stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (19. Juli 2012)

*LEIHBIKES am start!!!!!!!!!!*

*bergamont big air* oder s*traitline* nach voranmeldung.
downhiller inkl. helm, brustpanzer, knieschoner pro tag 63,-â¬
freerider inkl. helm, brustpanzer, knieschoner pro tag 53,-â¬
nur helm, brustpanzer, knieschoner pro tag 20,-â¬

buchen unter [email protected] oder 0179/2740477


----------



## Lukas2046 (21. Juli 2012)

Kann man eigentlich Kurse oder so buchen und sind die Strecken auch was für Anfänger? Über ne Antwort würd ich mich freuen.

Gruss Lukas


----------



## outdoor (22. Juli 2012)

hey lukas, kurse kannst du buchen. für anfänger würde ich braunlage empfehlen, aber auch dort geben wir die kurse. was die schutzausrüstung kostet siehst du oben, kosten für einen instructor hängen von der personenanzahl und der kursdauer ab.


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2012)

hat spaß gemacht bei euch . ich komme wieder 

vg aus dem deister

hoerman


----------



## alex-66 (22. Juli 2012)

ihr seit echt die coolsten Bikepark-Betreiber, macht weiter so mit eurer Streckenpflege, wir kommen definitiv wieder die DH-Strecke ist super geil 

Grillwurst war superlecker


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Juli 2012)

Ein fettes Lob an die Basteltruppe in Schulenberg! Der DH macht brutal Spaß, einfach genial.
Dazu die ganze Atmosphäre, überall grinsende Gesichter, Liegestühle, einfach geil!

Ich komme auf alle Fälle wieder!

Tut mir bitte einen Gefallen, NICHT aufhören mit buddeln!


----------



## rahu (23. Juli 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> ihr seit echt die coolsten Bikepark-Betreiber, macht weiter so mit eurer Streckenpflege, wir kommen definitiv wieder die DH-Strecke ist super geil
> 
> Grillwurst war superlecker



... von mir auch, fetten  für Euch


----------



## outdoor (23. Juli 2012)

es ist uns eine ehre "die seriösen reiter" in unseren heiligen hallen begrüßen und bewirten zu dürfen.


----------



## outdoor (23. Juli 2012)

infos zum 
*"down[c]hill-masters #1"*


----------



## basti242 (24. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (24. Juli 2012)

beim nächsten mal in voller Besetzung, es war ja nur die halbe Mannschaft da


----------



## factoryltd (24. Juli 2012)

ist am we ne strecke gesperrt wegen den dh masters ?


----------



## alex-66 (24. Juli 2012)

man danilo  , alle Strecken DH, Freeride und BikerX münden im letzten Teil zusammen und bei einer Teilnehmerzahl von über 100 Leuten ist die Strecke und der Lift sicher gut ausgelastet, da solltest du lieber ein anderes Wochenende einplanen. Oder wolltest du nur zu den GoGo-Girls auf´s Partyschiff


----------



## factoryltd (24. Juli 2012)

bring mein eigenes GoGo Girl mit, der freundliche vom Mietverleih hatt garnix gesagt deswegen


----------



## alex-66 (24. Juli 2012)

wir waren ja am Sonntag, ist ziemlich cool da, deine nixen können dort auch in den Pool springen


----------



## stephan- (24. Juli 2012)

Hm, wollte eigentlich dieses Wochenende endlich mal wieder nach Schulenberg fahren. Hmpf


----------



## assistulle (26. Juli 2012)

kann man sonntag dann trotzdem wieder normal fahren


----------



## Nill (26. Juli 2012)

Man war das letzte WE ...........lest selber nach auf 

Geiler Tag im Bikepark Schulenberg !! Die Seriösen waren auch dabei. 
Wer hat eigentlich außer mir noch Fotos gemacht ?? Da hat es doch die ganze Zeit geblitzt auf der Strecke ?!

Bericht gibt es hier: www.facebook.com/NDuroLife


----------



## stephan- (26. Juli 2012)

Die Meinung über die Bikercross versteh ich nicht. Klar, sie ist kurz, aber die Sprünge sind wenigstens halbwegs groß und nicht alles so kleine Sprünge wie in Willingen auf dem FR. Wirklich _große_ Tables fehlen den meisten Parks, in Schulenberg find ich die trotzdem am besten. Wenn sie die Strecke noch ein wenig verlängern und die Sprünge noch etwas vergrößern würden, wäre das eine endgeile Strecke. Find ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (26. Juli 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Die Meinung über die Bikercross versteh ich nicht. Klar, sie ist kurz, aber die Sprünge sind wenigstens halbwegs groß und nicht alles so kleine Sprünge wie in Willingen auf dem FR. Wirklich _große_ Tables fehlen den meisten Parks, in Schulenberg find ich die trotzdem am besten. *Wenn sie die Strecke noch ein wenig verlängern und die Sprünge noch etwas vergrößern würden, wäre das eine endgeile Strecke. Find ich.*



Hi Stephan-

deiner Meinung bin ich auch.

hier noch mal der Auszug : _"...Anfänger kommen auch runter, sollten aber erst mit dem 4X anfangen. Dieser ist gelinde gesagt nach 2 Abfahrten langweilig. !!ACHTUNG!! Hier wurde mir vor Ort gesagt, dass man das  Problem* erkannt hat und nachbessert. Dafür gibt es dann auch 9 von 10 Punkten*....."_

Wie du selbst schreibst. Wenn man die Strecke noch leicht verändert- PERFEKT ! Aber halt auch erst dann  

Wie alles im Leben subjektive Eindrücke, ich versuche so viel Objektivität wie möglich zu wahren. 

Gruß Nill


----------



## tisch (29. Juli 2012)

So,
hier auch nochmal, dass keiner unwissend bleibt. Eine Auswahl an Fotos gibt es hier https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.110314869099076.11765.100003616907259&type=1&l=721cf324c7

Wer welche in Orginalgröße und ungelabelt haben möchte bitte anschreiben.
War einfach eibn geiles WE, auch wenn ich leider nicht die Läufe mitfahren konnte.

MfG Timo


----------



## fuxy (30. Juli 2012)

Mensch, das sieht ja alles wirklich ganz gut aus, ich glaub ich werde auch mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Ossecken (5. August 2012)

An alle die es interessiert!!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08...wnchill-masters-rennbericht-mit-vielen-fotos/

cheers


----------



## Ossecken (5. August 2012)

http://jt-photography.jimdo.com/gal...n/down-c-hill-masters-1-aftershow-ship-party/ 

Und hier noch der Bericht auf meiner Seite mit Vielen Bildern 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/gv/dx/gvdxhzyux6m8/large_DSC_5745_Schube.jpg


----------



## Nasum (5. August 2012)

Gestern,am Samstag haben doch 2 Harzcore Jungs Fotos gemacht. Wo finde ich die Bilder wenn sie fertig sind? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlipsn (6. August 2012)

Das würd mich auch interessieren


Phlipsn


----------



## stiefelriemen (6. August 2012)

Na und mich erst !


----------



## Ossecken (6. August 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630933866686/

hier sind ein paar...von Harzcore war nur der, der nicht gefahren war...ich war der Pinke 

cheers


----------



## stiefelriemen (6. August 2012)

Super
Danke Dir Ossecken

mfg


----------



## Nasum (7. August 2012)

Ah, dann 1000 Dank Ossecken Ein großes Lob, auch wenn ich keine Ahnung hab von der Fotografie aber die Bilder sind Super und ihr habt wieder ein paar Leute glücklich gemacht.


----------



## Ossecken (8. August 2012)

Hey Leute...danke für das Kompliment ...cheers


----------



## wurzelbeisser (9. August 2012)

die bilder von henning sind auf unserer seite verlinkt. facebook , racepark-schulenberg.


----------



## Nasum (9. August 2012)

Danke


----------



## detlefracing (13. August 2012)

wieder ein spitzen Downchill-Tag gestern bei euch Grüße aus Paderborn


----------



## jedy (19. August 2012)

auch von mir drei   

extrem chillig und familär bei euch in schulenberg - auf jeden fall eine empfehlung wert.

wo wird man schon vom personal zurück zum auto gefahren, um die kamera zu holen !? TOP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (19. August 2012)

Ein riesen Lob an die Jungs von Schulenberg.Liegestühle,Planschbecken,Fleischbananen,coole Atmosphäre,schneller Lift,fetzige Strecken und faire Preise.
Ich komm wieder...


----------



## bksmooth (19. August 2012)

solch einen Bikepark sollte man auch definitiv unterstützen!


----------



## HenningHarzcore (19. August 2012)

Und das Beste kommt ja noch! Die Bikercross bekommt wenn das IO vom Forst da ist ein Facelift so das aus der in die Jahre gekommenden Strecke eine schöne flowige Strecke wird mit gut geshapten Sprüngen wird. Wenn alles läuft auch noch dieses Jahr! Achso Bilder von gestern werde ich bei in einem Flickr Album bei Facebook posten!


----------



## bksmooth (19. August 2012)

Das wäre natürlich der Knaller, wenn die Bikercross überarbeitet wird. Dadurch würde der Park noch interessanter werden, vorallem für Leute mit Enduros.


----------



## stephan- (19. August 2012)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> Und das Beste kommt ja noch! Die Bikercross bekommt wenn das IO vom Forst da ist ein Facelift so das aus der in die Jahre gekommenden Strecke eine schöne flowige Strecke wird mit gut geshapten Sprüngen wird. Wenn alles läuft auch noch dieses Jahr! Achso Bilder von gestern werde ich bei in einem Flickr Album bei Facebook posten!



Ich find die Strecke jetzt schon ziemlich geil. Ist ja leider sehr kurz, aber man hat wenigstens etwas mehr Airtime als in Willingen mit diesen ganzen Mini-Sprüngen. 
Wenn jetzt ein paar der Sprünge noch größer gemacht werden und das Ding bis ganz unten gebaut werden würde


----------



## JENSeits (19. August 2012)

Ich werde wohl Ende diesen Jahres oder in der neuen Saison mal vorbei kommen!
Klingt einfach zu verlockend bei euch! Mal eine Frage nebenbei ... Wird bei euch im Harz stark kontrolliert wo man seinen Wohnwagengespann für eine Nacht hinstellt?


LG Jens


----------



## ichselbst (22. August 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/215536188574176/ ....checkt das für einen Tagestrip von Berlin nach Schulenberg für 30 Leute mit Bike !


----------



## fuxy (22. August 2012)

Könnt Ihr die Bilder mal öffentlich machen, bin nicht beim " Gesichtsbuch " angemeldet.

Will auch Bilder sehen.


----------



## alex-66 (3. September 2012)

Wer hat den letztes Wochenende geknipst, Fotos immer hier rein.
War wieder sehr entspannt bei Euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (3. September 2012)

hmmm, das ist wahrscheinlich wie überall: wenn du pech hast und der förster bzw. polizist schlechte laune hat dann verjagt er dich. mit wohnwagen gespann ist aber auch die "auffälligste" variante.





JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl Ende diesen Jahres oder in der neuen Saison mal vorbei kommen!
> Klingt einfach zu verlockend bei euch! Mal eine Frage nebenbei ... Wird bei euch im Harz stark kontrolliert wo man seinen Wohnwagengespann für eine Nacht hinstellt?
> 
> 
> LG Jens


----------



## fuxy (3. September 2012)

Ab wann habt Ihr am Freitag Samstag und Sonntag auf?


----------



## outdoor (3. September 2012)

im verlauf des forums sind doch immer mal wieder links, musst eine seite zurück, da ist schon der erste link.




fuxy schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr die Bilder mal öffentlich machen, bin nicht beim " Gesichtsbuch " angemeldet.
> 
> Will auch Bilder sehen.


----------



## outdoor (3. September 2012)

freitag 14:00, samstag und sonntag 9:30 uhr




fuxy schrieb:


> Ab wann habt Ihr am Freitag Samstag und Sonntag auf?


----------



## outdoor (7. September 2012)

wir haben ein monster erschaffen.... 3,90m hoch..... 7m gap...., leider wurde ihm gestern abend bereits die unschuld genommen... doppelt... fotos & filmchen auf unserer facebook-seite!


----------



## Baxter75 (7. September 2012)

hab auf der fb seite noch kein Video gefunden ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (7. September 2012)

kann nicht sein, benno und pascal haben das noch nach der spontanen erstbefahrung gestern abend gepostet.



Baxter75 schrieb:


> hab auf der fb seite noch kein Video gefunden ;-)))


----------



## Baxter75 (7. September 2012)

habs jetzt gefunden


----------



## outdoor (10. September 2012)

inzwischen wurde das road-gap schon von ungefähr zehn wagemutigen bezwungen. die landung ist echt schhhhöööön...


----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2012)

wie schnell sollte man sein ,damits mit der Landung gut klappt ???


----------



## Nasum (11. September 2012)

Puh, kann man schlecht sagen. Ich hab da hoch geschoben und da stand ein Baumstumpf, ab da hab ich nur rollen gelassen und die Finger von der Bremse gelassen. Hier das Video vom ersten Versuch vlt. hilft das weiter. Die Landung ist sehr schön gemacht, nix rumpelt oder knallt. Wenn du Glück hast ist jmd dort der springt wo du die Geschwindigkeit besser beurteilen kannst.


----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2012)

die landung war echt gut ,kriege ja erst in den nächsten wochen leider mein Bike erst von daher,hab ich noch ein bisschen zeit


----------



## Nasum (11. September 2012)

Jeden Tag muss ich das aber auch nicht haben. Kann man mal machen aber irgendwie fällt einen dabei auch ein Ei aus der Hose, wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist.


----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2012)

auf jeden fall ein schöner park,die sich auch gedanken um eine erweiterung der strecke/strecken machen ,damit es interessant bleibt


----------



## Nasum (11. September 2012)

Da muss ich dir absolut Recht geben, es wird sich einfach gekümmert und über die familiäre Atmosphäre brauch man nicht sprechen, die ist einfach geil. Da kann man allen beteiligten mal Danke sagen das sie sich den Park angenommen haben und ihn zu dem gemacht haben was er ist.


----------



## stephan- (11. September 2012)

Wenn jetzt noch der Bikercross bis unten durchgezogen wird und noch ein paar große Tables spendiert bekommt (z.B. die unteren beiden Double ordentlich aufschütten zu großen Dingern) und es dazu eine neue, technische Strecke wie Hidden Track gibt, dann ist der Park absolut perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (13. September 2012)

wir müssen unser neues road-gap-schätzchen leider am wochenende sperren, da wir die kanten an der landung brechen und die erde wegschaffen müssen. das geht nur jetzt am wochenende.....
 mit viel glück können wir es am samstag aufmachen und die arbeiten auf freitag und sonntag beschränken.
 SORRY!!!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (13. September 2012)

diese arbeiten müssen halt auch gemacht werden und ich denke mal ,die jungs die am WE oben sind ,werden deswegen nich gleich umfallen ,er war ja vorher auch nich da


----------



## fiddel (13. September 2012)

alter ist das nen monster...schaut ja im video schon doll aus!


----------



## Alpha86 (13. September 2012)

Hi Männers..... war letztens das erste mal in schulenberg.... joar was soll ich dazu sagen... bin leider winterberg verwöhnt. Aber wenn man noch nen paar strecken dazu baut und nen ordentlichen slop Part hinzufügt.... wär es da schon richtig geil.... ja ich muss sagen die stimmung im chill out bereich war wirklich hammer..... da kann winterberg nicht mithalten ;-) also weiter so


----------



## fiddel (13. September 2012)

nirgendwo kann winterberg mithalten


----------



## Baxter75 (13. September 2012)

winterberg is winterberg und schulenberg is schulenberg..für die Harz Region is das schon vollkommend ok ... klar gibts hier im Harz noch ein paar mehr ,man darf aber nicht vergessen ,das sich die jungs in schulenberg mächtig ins zeug legen ,um ihn attraktiv zu machen ... dann kommt noch dazu ,das in der heutigen zeit es garnicht so einfach is,so etwas in Waldstücken auf zubauen


----------



## Alpha86 (13. September 2012)

Ohhhh ich wollte ja gar nichts schlecht reden.... Aber 2,5 strecken is schon etwas wenig


----------



## alex-66 (13. September 2012)

bitte bei Winterberg anfügen in Deutschland, denn Winterberg sieht genauso klein aus gegenüber Hafjell oder Whistler.

2,5 Strecken ohne große finanzielle Mittel finde ich schon beachtlich , dafür fettes Lob an die Jungs und das Mädel mit Huskie


----------



## outdoor (14. September 2012)

ein wunderbares wochenende steht vor der tür: trocken und sonnig und ein wenig windig! da kann es nur ein ziel geben.... wetter ausnutzen und down[c]hillen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlipsn (14. September 2012)

Hey,  

wieviel hat es bei euch die letzten Tage geregnet? Strecke einigermaßen trocken, wollten So. mal reinschauen....

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## outdoor (14. September 2012)

regen gab´s nur gestern. außerdem trocknen die strecken in schube immer zügig ab.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (14. September 2012)

Alpha86 schrieb:


> bin leider winterberg verwöhnt.



Der Vergleich von Winterberg zu Schulenberg zeigt deutlich, das quantität ungleich qualität ist. Die Strecken in Schulenberg sind deutlich cooler. In Schulenberg muss man kaum am Lift warten und die Stimmung ist, wie ja schon gesagt, deutlich cooler. Winterberg wird meiner Meinung nach deutlich überschätzt. In der Region sind Willingen und Warstein deutlich spaßiger.


----------



## outdoor (18. September 2012)

wir haben eine kleine bastelstunde abgehalten.... danke an alex, flo, peter, patric, henning!!!!


----------



## alex-66 (18. September 2012)

sehr schick...


----------



## Nasum (18. September 2012)

Na das sieht doch Super aus 1000 Dank an die Erbauer und Helfer, echt Super was ihr macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (18. September 2012)

Schöner Bau, hoffe die Geschwindigkeit reicht, wenn man vom Weg antritt weil der Mut für das Gap fehlt.


----------



## outdoor (18. September 2012)

das muss noch getestet werden... countdown für dich stephan-


----------



## Drakush (21. September 2012)

tach zusammen! 

wollen vom 28.-30.09 den Park testen. 
Ist der ganz normal auf ? Oder findet ein Event statt?

Danke euch schon mal. Vielleicht sieht man sich dann


----------



## outdoor (22. September 2012)

wir haben ganz normal geöffnet, kein event, nüscht! freie bahn für euch.





Drakush schrieb:


> tach zusammen!
> 
> wollen vom 28.-30.09 den Park testen.
> Ist der ganz normal auf ? Oder findet ein Event statt?
> ...


----------



## Drakush (22. September 2012)

geil!! freuen uns schon den arsch ab 
hoffe das wetter macht mit.

danke


----------



## Schnitte (26. September 2012)

wie lange hat Schulenberg eigentlich voraussichtlich geöffnet? Wir würden eventuell Mitte/Ende Oktober nochmal fahren wollen (damit meine Hand noch weiter ausheilen kann  )


----------



## Nasum (26. September 2012)

Die Aussage die ich gehört habe war: Wir versuchen so lange wie möglich offen zu haben, Wetter muss nur mitspielen.


----------



## Schnitte (26. September 2012)

das klingt doch fein  dann kann ich dieses Jahr vielleicht doch nochmal das Big Bike bewegen


----------



## fuxy (26. September 2012)

Ein paar Seiten vorher, wurde geschrieben, es soll ein Ice Race geben, das hört sich für mich so an , als wenn sie das ganze Jahr auf haben wollen, naja Schulenberg liegt nicht ganz so hoch wie Braunlage, da könnte es schon sein, das in einem Schneearmen Winter Schulengerg weitestgehend grün ist


----------



## outdoor (1. Oktober 2012)

kann sein, dass wir demnächst nur noch samstag/sonntag öffnen. saisontechnisch wollen wir möglichst lange die pforten öffnen.

wenn alles gut geht und alle beteiligten mitspielen veranstalten wir evtl. auch ein snow-race.





Schnitte schrieb:


> wie lange hat Schulenberg eigentlich voraussichtlich geöffnet? Wir würden eventuell Mitte/Ende Oktober nochmal fahren wollen (damit meine Hand noch weiter ausheilen kann  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (1. Oktober 2012)

mittwoch ist feiertag, na dann machen wir den park doch auf!!


----------



## fehlfokus (2. Oktober 2012)

Wir wollten euch eigentlich morgen besuchen, muss aber aufgrund von andauernder Schnodderseuche auf das kommende Wochenende (07.10.) verschoben werden. Deiner Aussage nach zu urteilen dürfte einem offenen Park ja dann nichts im Wege stehen?


----------



## outdoor (4. Oktober 2012)

wir haben ganz normal geöffnet, wie oben schon gepostet wollen wir den betrieb möglichst lange für euch durchziehen.
gegen rüsselpest haben wir am wochenende auch ein warmes gulaschsüppchen oder tee!




fehlfokus schrieb:


> Wir wollten euch eigentlich morgen besuchen, muss aber aufgrund von andauernder Schnodderseuche auf das kommende Wochenende (07.10.) verschoben werden. Deiner Aussage nach zu urteilen dürfte einem offenen Park ja dann nichts im Wege stehen?


----------



## fehlfokus (4. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Info und hoffentlich bis Sonntag!


----------



## outdoor (4. Oktober 2012)

ÄNDERUNG ÖFFNUNGSZEITEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
Freitag 13:00 - 17:30 Uhr (geändert wegen kürzer werdendem Tageslicht)
Samstag, Sonntag 9:30 - 17:30 Uhr (keine Änderung)


----------



## outdoor (5. Oktober 2012)

sturm- bzw. orkanwarnung für die kabinenbahnen im harz!!!!!! wir fahren unseren schlepplift heute um 13 uhr an.

 wetterprognose: wenn niederschlag, dann schauer im mm-bereich (dann sind die strecken nicht so staubtrocken...)

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=094501&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## fuxy (5. Oktober 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> sturm- bzw. orkanwarnung für die kabinenbahnen im harz!!!!!! wir fahren unseren schlepplift heute um 13 uhr an.
> 
> wetterprognose: wenn niederschlag, dann schauer im mm-bereich (dann sind die strecken nicht so staubtrocken...)
> 
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=094501&wahl=vorhersage



Sind sie sowieso nicht, hat gestern kräftig geschüttet .


----------



## outdoor (6. Oktober 2012)

die kabinenbahnen im harz bleiben auch heute in der garage - sessellift rules!


----------



## richard.a (6. Oktober 2012)

....war schön heute....schön nass....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (9. Oktober 2012)

war nen klasse Tag am Sonntag,trotz chainless... hab aber fest gestellt ,man läßt das Bike anders laufen ,weil man ja den Schwung braucht  ,merke es jetzt immer noch in/im den Knochen/Körper


----------



## outdoor (11. Oktober 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> war nen klasse Tag am Sonntag,trotz chainless... hab aber fest gestellt ,man läßt das Bike anders laufen ,weil man ja den Schwung braucht  ,merke es jetzt immer noch in/im den Knochen/Körper



hast du für den chainless-event 2013 trainiert oder was hast du an deinem geschrottet?


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Oktober 2012)

das schaltauge hatte ich mir nach der vierten abfahrt abgerissen ,von daher blieb mir nur die chainless variante über


----------



## outdoor (18. Oktober 2012)

am wochenende ist eigentlich zum letzten mal für dieses jahr liegestuhl-zeit angesagt. biken und chillen.... nur bei uns!!


----------



## sashinsky (18. Oktober 2012)

Samstag früh bitte als erstes Bier kalt stellen und ne wurst auflegen.
Wir sind gegen 12 da


----------



## outdoor (18. Oktober 2012)

na hör mal du nieselpriem, das bier war bisher immer kalt. wobei du in deinem alter mit der biertemperatur vorsichtig sein solltest ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashinsky (18. Oktober 2012)

Da spricht wohl wer aus Erfahrung???
Deshalb steht für dich wohl immer nen Bier am Grill


----------



## Baxter75 (18. Oktober 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Da spricht wohl wer aus Erfahrung???
> *Deshalb steht für dich wohl immer nen Bier am Grill *



das steht da ja nur ,damit das tote tier besser schmeckt


----------



## stephan- (18. Oktober 2012)

Morgen da, freue mich.


----------



## outdoor (18. Oktober 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Da spricht wohl wer aus Erfahrung???
> Deshalb steht für dich wohl immer nen Bier am Grill




das ist so nicht ganz korrekt: deshalb steht der grill in griffweite vom kühlschrank!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (20. Oktober 2012)

wie sind auch am start, so wies aussieht. juhu!


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Oktober 2012)

wir sind morgen auch mit am start


----------



## outdoor (24. Oktober 2012)

WICHTIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 öffnungszeiten ab SOFORT nur noch SAMSTAG & SONNTAG von 9:30 - 17:30 uhr.

wir wollen in dieser saison möglichst lange und noch so oft wie möglich öffnen. am kommenden wochenende ist auf jeden fall bikepark-betrieb. ab november hängt es aber im einzelfall vom wetter ab. bei regen und niedrigen temperaturen bleibt wohl zu, außer es kündigen sich mindestens 15 leute an.


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Oktober 2012)

Na bei etwas kühleren Tagen ,wird was vernünftiges drunter gezogen und ab geht die Post ..dann machste unten noch nen Glühweinstand auf bzw reichst andere warme Getränke  ,dann passt es


----------



## outdoor (24. Oktober 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Na bei etwas kühleren Tagen ,wird was vernünftiges drunter gezogen und ab geht die Post ..dann machste unten noch nen Glühweinstand auf bzw reichst andere warme Getränke  ,dann passt es




nur kalt ist ja nicht so schlimm, nasskalt ist ******* bei unseren "räumlichkeiten...


----------



## outdoor (27. Oktober 2012)

ACHTUNG!!!! RACEPARK SA & SO GESCHLOSSEN!!!!

 wir können euch dieses wochenende leider NICHT auf die strecken lassen, der boden ist knüppelhart gefroren!

 sorry wegen später benachrichtigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (27. Oktober 2012)

wegen der zeitumstellung müssen wir auch die öffnungszeiten anpassen:
 SA & SO von 9:30 - 16:00 uhr


----------



## outdoor (27. Oktober 2012)

schon gut, schon gut.... wir haben verstanden: ihr liebt es wenn der aufschlag so richtig zu spüren ist!!
 wir werden also morgen SO 28.10. und kommenden MI 31.10. (feiertag) aufmachen.


----------



## fuxy (27. Oktober 2012)

Icerace !!! Versprochen ist versprochen


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Oktober 2012)

stehen eigentlich schon Termine für nächstes jahr fest ,was Events betrifft ????


----------



## outdoor (28. Oktober 2012)

....und wird auch nicht gebrochen..., wir werden versuchen das icerace zu machen. leider liegt es nicht in unserer hand.

termine für events 2013 stehen noch nicht, aber wir haben einige sachen in der schublade. auch hier müssen wir unseren plan erst mit dem örtlichen tourismus abstimmen.


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Oktober 2012)

ich frage deshalb ,weil ich leider zu der Bevölkerung gehöre die oft am WE arbeiten müssen und ich mit sicherheit weiß,das genau dann ,die termine sind  .. wenn man das schon zeitig wüßte, könnte ich schon mal Urlaub einreichen


----------



## outdoor (29. Oktober 2012)

wir versuchen das natürlich noch im laufenden jahr zu klären und die termine fix zu machen.


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> wir versuchen das natürlich noch im laufenden jahr zu klären und die termine fix zu machen.



das wäre echt klasse


----------



## outdoor (31. Oktober 2012)

ACHTUNG: BIKEPARK MORGEN GESCHLOSSEN!!!
 war leider heute nichts los und morgen soll auch noch das wetter schlechter werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ossecken (4. November 2012)

Nass...einfach nur Nass wars gestern...Deshalb ging die Session nicht so lange und das Material ist etwas sperlich ausgefallen...aber doch habe ich noch etwas raus bekommen ...cheerio


----------



## Nasum (4. November 2012)

Richtig geil


----------



## Baxter75 (4. November 2012)

schönes Video.verständlich ,dass das film material nich so viel war ,bei dem bescheidenen wetter ;-)


----------



## outdoor (6. November 2012)

eben kam unsere deadline:
am sonntag, 18.11. dürfen wir zum letzten mal den racepark öffnen, danach wird auf winterbetrieb umgestellt - leider...

ihr habt also noch zwei wochenenden zum down[c]hillen!!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. November 2012)

Upps falscher Thread...


----------



## outdoor (14. November 2012)

der showdown rückt näher - saisonabschluß am 17./18.11.

 wir bedanken uns jetzt schon bei allen down[c]hillern die uns 2012 unterstützt haben!!!!!! ihr seid super gäste!!!!!

 wir würden uns freuen, euch am kommenden wochenende noch mal zu sehen. das wetter zeigt sich auch gnädig: sonnig bei ca. 5°C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (20. Dezember 2012)

die belohnung ist sicher: ein jahresticket


----------



## Nasum (20. Dezember 2012)

Schon bei Facebook gesehen. Geile Aktion, da wird sich einer freuen


----------



## basti242 (20. Dezember 2012)

Krasser Typ


----------



## KevM (6. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=949

Da braut sich ja ein bisschen was zusammen.
Und zum Glück konnten die Leute eher in Richtung Schulenberg anstatt Braunlage gelenkt werden.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Januar 2013)

@ KevM...............Sind wir euch nicht willkommen ?


----------



## Ope (6. Januar 2013)

KevM schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=949
> 
> Da braut sich ja ein bisschen was zusammen.
> Und zum Glück konnten die Leute eher in Richtung Schulenberg anstatt Braunlage gelenkt werden.



Ich glaube es wird doch eher Braunlage .... 
Mal ernsthaft, was passt dir nicht? Du bist doch auch Forenmitglied, hast du kein Interesse daran andere mal kennen zu lernen? Oder musst du dich dann schämen weil du wie ein Rentner auf dem Bike hängst ? (Spaß muß sein)


----------



## KevM (6. Januar 2013)

Ehm  ihr versteht das Falsch, ich mein das eher in die Richtung, da Schulenberg sowiso viel geiler ist als Braunlage.. Oo


----------



## Downhillalex02 (6. Januar 2013)

KevM schrieb:


> Ehm ihr versteht das Falsch, ich mein das eher in die Richtung, da Schulenberg sowiso viel geiler ist als Braunlage.. Oo


 
Du kommst hoffentlich nicht


----------



## Ope (6. Januar 2013)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> Du kommst hoffentlich nicht



???
WIR heissen ALLE willkommen. Was bei KevM nicht der Fall ist 
Aber mit dem Namen Kevin würde ich mich auch schämen  (Achtung Seitenhieb, nicht böse nehmen)


----------



## fahrradheini (7. Januar 2013)

verstehe ich das richtig.... kevm hat was mit dem park in braunlage zu tun und möchte keine gäste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Januar 2013)

I want Popcorn............


----------



## KevM (7. Januar 2013)

Ich frag mich langsam, was die Leute alles in einen Satz reininterpretieren? Wo steht, dass ich mit dem Bikepark Braunlage was zu tun habe? Wo schreibe ich was negatives über das IBC Treffen?

Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass ich froh bin, dass das Treffen nach Schulenberg gerückt ist, da der Bikepark und die Betreiber zusätzliche Biker brauchen und auch verdient haben.


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. Januar 2013)

So, so, der KevM ist also der Boss von Braunlage und findet alle die in Schulenberg fahren doof! Gut zu wissen!


----------



## Baxter75 (7. Januar 2013)

ich unterstütze Schulenberg sehr gerne mit meiner anwesenheit


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Januar 2013)

Ich auch..................ich mag die Harzer !
Einer meiner besten Freund ist Harzer.

Wieso schreibt der eigentlich net ?


----------



## stephan- (7. Januar 2013)

Was geht denn hier ab, wie kann man einen so kurzen Satz so dermaßen falsch interpretieren?


----------



## Ope (7. Januar 2013)

KevM schrieb:


> Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass ich froh bin, dass das Treffen nach Schulenberg gerückt ist, da der Bikepark und die Betreiber zusätzliche Biker brauchen und auch verdient haben.



Das hört sich viel positiver an  Kommst du dann auch?


----------



## KevM (7. Januar 2013)

Klar doch, hatte ich von Anfang an vor.
Ich wohn auch nur 10 Minuten von Schulenberg entfernt, wär ja schlimm wenn ich nicht käme..
Übrigens ein weiterer Grund, warum Schulenberg > Braunlage. Nach Braunlage fahr ich mindestens doppelt so lang. 

Wird eigentlich mal Zeit, dass ein entsprechender Verweis zu dem Treffen auf die Startseite kommt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Januar 2013)

KevM schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich mal Zeit, dass ein entsprechender Verweis zu dem Treffen auf die Startseite kommt.



so schauts aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. Januar 2013)

KevM schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich mal Zeit, dass ein entsprechender Verweis zu dem Treffen auf die Startseite kommt.



Wäre super, aber wenn es vom IBC gewünscht wäre, hätte man vermutlich schon reagiert ...
*Sehr sehr schade falls es in der Führungsriege des IBC nicht auf Zustimmung stoßen würde*


----------



## RZL DZL (8. Januar 2013)

Falls jemand eine billige Unterkunft in Schulenberg in Bikepark-Nähe sucht, ich war gerade in der Bergpension in der Straße Tannenhöhe http://www.vegane-bergpension.de/
Eigentlich dachte ich, ich kann dem Wintersport nachgehen, aber das Wetter war ja nur beschissen. Dafür konnte ich mir den Bikepark mal angucken, macht auf jeden Fall ein guten Eindruck.
Die Pension ist vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ziemlich fair. Ich habe mich bei den Betreibern nach Fahrradstellplätzen umgehört und er meinte, sie hätten Garagen da und auch nen Gartenschlauch zum saubermachen. 
Und lasst euch nicht davon abschrecken, dass es kein Fleisch gibt. Ist wirklich ganz lecker da.


----------



## Ope (8. Januar 2013)

RZL DZL schrieb:


> Falls jemand eine billige Unterkunft in Schulenberg in Bikepark-Nähe sucht, ich war gerade in der Bergpension in der Straße Tannenhöhe http://www.vegane-bergpension.de/
> Eigentlich dachte ich, ich kann dem Wintersport nachgehen, aber das Wetter war ja nur beschissen. Dafür konnte ich mir den Bikepark mal angucken, macht auf jeden Fall ein guten Eindruck.
> Die Pension ist vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ziemlich fair. Ich habe mich bei den Betreibern nach Fahrradstellplätzen umgehört und er meinte, sie hätten Garagen da und auch nen Gartenschlauch zum saubermachen.
> Und lasst euch nicht davon abschrecken, dass es kein Fleisch gibt. Ist wirklich ganz lecker da.



Niemals, kein Fleisch ... kein Ope 
Vegetarier heisst auf indianisch "zu blöd zum jagen" und vegan "selbst zum sammeln zu doof"


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Januar 2013)

Was hast du bloß gegen ein schönes Sauerkraut mit Kartoffeln

























uuund Riiiiippcheeeen..............


----------



## RZL DZL (8. Januar 2013)

oah, derbe kreativ.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Januar 2013)

Brat dir doch ein Schnitzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. Januar 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Brat dir doch ein Schnitzel



Und mir bitte auch


----------



## sashinsky (8. Januar 2013)

Und Ope heißt in meiner Sprache Trottel ...


----------



## Ope (8. Januar 2013)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Und Ope heißt in meiner Sprache Trottel ...



Schön für dich und deine Sprache


----------



## stephan- (8. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht sollten wir noch einen Ring aufstellen, so können dann alle persönlichen Differenzen auch noch dort ausgetragen werden, zur Belustigung der Unbeteiligten.


----------



## Ope (8. Januar 2013)

stephan- schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir noch einen Ring aufstellen, so können dann alle persönlichen Differenzen auch noch dort ausgetragen werden, zur Belustigung der Unbeteiligten.



Wer hat denn welche?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Januar 2013)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Und Ope heißt in meiner Sprache Trottel ...


  Ich finde das lustig..........

Ope auch.


----------



## sashinsky (8. Januar 2013)

Und ich sowieso


----------



## stephan- (8. Januar 2013)

Schade


----------



## fuxy (8. Januar 2013)

Popcorn...und jetzt nicht nachlassen.


----------



## outdoor (14. Januar 2013)

boah kerls, euch fehlt wohl allen ein wenig der gut dosiert adrenalin-ausritt.... schildkroete hat wegen dem treffen schon angefragt und wir werden besprechen ob und wie das funktionieren kann.
wäre super wenn das treffen in schulenberg stattfinden würde. wie aber viele wissen ist campen vor ort leider strikt verboten und bringt mir sofort eine saftige strafe ein. aber evtl. gibt es ja alternativen.

und lasst doch das gedisse der anderen parks. ich saß letzte woche mit den besitzern und betreibern aller 4 parks zusammen. die wollen alle zusammen eine möglichst große bandbreite unterschiedlich ausgerichteter parks im harz anbieten. es wird wohl auch die bikeparx-kooperation (wenn auch low-level) wieder aufleben, dazu aber mehr zu gegebener zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (14. Januar 2013)

*@outdoor;*
Könntest du dich mal nach einem geeigneten in der Nähe liegenden Areal umsehen zwecks campen? Da du vor Ort bist hast du vermutlich auch den besten Überblick.
Ein Sportplatz wäre beispielsweise geeignet.
Warum bekommst du eine Strafe wenn ich wild campe? Zudem dürfte ich eine Nacht auf jedem beliebigen Parkplatz übernachten ...
Ich finde es gut wenn Bikeparks zusammenarbeiten statt zu konkurieren


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Januar 2013)

er wird sicherlich deshalb ne strafe kriegen ,weil er zur zeit der "Pächter " is und er dafür zu sorgen hat ,das dort nicht gecampt werden darf bzw irgend wo in den Verträgen fest gehalten wurde


----------



## Ope (14. Januar 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> er wird sicherlich deshalb ne strafe kriegen ,weil er zur zeit der "Pächter " is und er dafür zu sorgen hat ,das dort nicht gecampt werden darf bzw irgend wo in den Verträgen fest gehalten wurde



Vorrausgesetzt ich campe auf dem von ihm gepachteten Grund ...


----------



## outdoor (14. Januar 2013)

@_Ope_: korrekt so weit, wenn du direkt auf dem bikeparkgelände nächtigst bekomme ich ´ne strafe aufgebrummt. wenn du irgendwo daneben dein zelt aufschlägst bekomme ich nur ´nen verbalen einlauf und die androhung " dass das so nicht weitergeht" - das muss ich nicht zum wiederholten mal haben......

es gibt zwei parkplätze in der nähe wo campen theoretisch möglich wäre, das wird teilweise nach lust und laune von der staatsmacht geduldet.

du darfst für 1 nacht dein fahrzeug auf einem parkplatz abstellen vgl. 
http://campingfuehrer.adac.de/ratgeber/files/cam_21_freies_campen_u._uebern_2012.pdf
aber zelten normalerweise nicht.

ich habe das thema campen auch schon im zusammenhang mit unserem rennen (down[c]hill-masters #1 ) mit dem tourismuschef besprochen, das ist mein verpächter. von dieser seite bekommen wir keine unterstützung, denn deren ziel ist es die offiziellen übernachtungszahlen zu steigern.
wir haben inzwischen aber einen übernachtungsbetrieb in altenau aufgetan, der zu sehr moderaten preisen zimmer anbietet. da brauchst du aber das auto um zum park zu kommen.


----------



## Ope (14. Januar 2013)

Hmmm ... grummel. Für mich gehören Downhill und Campen einfach zusammen 
Ich bin ja auch bereit dafür etwas zu bezahlen. Aber erstens möchte ich ungern in einem Hotel o.Ä. nächtigen und zweitens wirds wohl schwierig ALLE in EINEM Hotel unterzubringen inklusive sicherer Unterbringung der vielen Bikes.
Altenau ist ja auch nicht gerade um die Ecke. In oder an so gut wie jedem Bikepark (Geißkopf, Winterberg, Todtnau, Beerfelden etc. ) gibt es auch Möglichkeiten zu campen. 
Ggf. vermietet ein Bauer eine seiner Wiesen dafür.
Da muss es doch eine Lösung geben?
Ich verstehe den Tourismusverband, und wenn mal jemand infolge des Treffens in einen eurer Bikeparks kommt und in einer Pansion bzw. Hotel übernachtet, ist ja der gewünschte Effekt erziehlt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Januar 2013)

Langsaaam., laßt mich doch ersma mit´m Outdoor´le schwätze.
Eventuell bekomm´ ich ´n Paar Namen und Tel.Nrn. wo ich mit zuständigen Personen unser Anliegen vorbringe und eine Lösung beschwatzen kann.
Net glei´ die Flint´ ins Korn werfe Ope´le.
Speziell wenn es um unseren Sport geht nehm´ ich net die Brechstang´.
Wir wolle was vun de Leut........dementsprechend tu ich verhandele.
Un was wo annerscht geht geht halt emohl do net.
Mer werre e lösung finne.....alla hopp.
Gruß de´ Gerdi


----------



## fuxy (14. Januar 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Langsaaam., laßt mich doch ersma mit´m Outdoor´le schwätze.
> Eventuell bekomm´ ich ´n Paar Namen und Tel.Nrn. wo ich mit zuständigen Personen unser Anliegen vorbringe und eine Lösung beschwatzen kann.
> Net glei´ die Flint´ ins Korn werfe Ope´le.
> Speziell wenn es um unseren Sport geht nehm´ ich net die Brechstang´.
> ...


 
Ab der sechsten Zeile mußte ich raten , was du willst..

Ich wohne nur ca 15 Autominuten von Schulenberg entfernt. Es gibt doch sicher in Clausthal Zellerfeld nen Campingplatz, und es gibt einen in Göttingerode, von dort sind es auch nur ca 15 Autominuten bis zum Park.
Sei es wie es will, ohne Auto  wird das nix, weil alles einfach zu weit weg ist.
Wenn ich persönlich von weiter weg kommen würde, dann würde ich mir ne nette Pension in Schulenberg suchen, weeeeiil, Schulenberg liegt oben , wie der Name schon sagt auf dem Berg ( und nicht mehr in der Okertalsperre ), man kann von dort aus mit dem Bike über ein paar Singletrails bis runter zum Park fahren ohne auch nur einmal Asphalt zu sehen. Und die paar kröten die man bei Zelten spart....drauf gesch....

Wie es aussieht werde ich auch kommen, und wer sich nicht auskennt, den sammele ich ab Goslar ein und zeige ihm wo es ist. Wer interresse hat, PN an mich.


----------



## stephan- (14. Januar 2013)

In CLZ findet man sicherlich was günstiges zum wohnen, hier wimmelts von Studenten. Sind dann 10-15min mit dem Auto bis zum Park, mit nem DH Rad 30-50min wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Januar 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Ab der sechsten Zeile mußte ich raten , was du willst..




......schulligung, da ist das Zwingebejer Platt dorschkumme.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Januar 2013)

@ fuxy

Wir wollen halt am liebsten dort campieren wo wir auch fahren......am besten direkt neben der Strecke.......


----------



## fuxy (14. Januar 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ fuxy
> 
> Wir wollen halt am liebsten dort campieren wo wir auch fahren......am besten direkt neben der Strecke.......


 
Dat würd nüscht.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Januar 2013)

Mer isses eischentlisch worscht, isch brauch owends eh ne dusch´.....un mittlerweil aach ä warms bett.......
Mojens ä gscheits friistick.


----------



## fuxy (14. Januar 2013)

a gäh pascht scho ....oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Januar 2013)

..........so ähnlich......


----------



## outdoor (15. Januar 2013)

heilixblechle, jetzt wird´s dialektös...
wir werden schon ´ne lösung finden. es gibt mehrere campingplätze in den umliegenden orten, ebenso mehrere geeignete pensionen und hotels (auch günstige). bei unserem rennen 2012 hat unsere partnerpension in altenau auch angeboten, dass in dem garten gecampt werden darf und dort gibt es auch ausreichend zimmer.
also erst mal abwarten. das einzige was gar nicht geht ist im bereich des parks zu übernachten, nicht mal im ausnahmefall. das haben wir zig mal durchexerziert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (4. Februar 2013)

wird wohl leider nichts mit *snow-race*..... das kriegen wir nicht durchgeboxt beim winterbetreiber. wir werden uns um den winterbetrieb des lifts für 2013/2014 bemühen, dann funktioniert das auch (wenn schnee liegt).


----------



## Nasum (4. Februar 2013)

Hab es gerade schon auf Faceb. gelesen. Schade aber die Hoffnung wird nicht aufgegeben und im nächsten Winter sieht das schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## fiddel (4. Februar 2013)

wie warn eig nochma das datum? vom treffen... 

liegt bei euch eig schnee? oder wie siehts aus ist der lift ab und an nochma offen für uns?


----------



## stephan- (4. Februar 2013)

fiddel schrieb:


> wie warn eig nochma das datum? vom treffen...
> 
> liegt bei euch eig schnee? oder wie siehts aus ist der lift ab und an nochma offen für uns?



Gute 30cm im Harz. Gerade taut es stark, aber die nächsten Tage soll es wieder kalt werden und schneien.


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Februar 2013)

fiddel schrieb:


> wie warn eig nochma das datum? vom treffen...
> 
> liegt bei euch eig schnee? oder wie siehts aus ist der lift ab und an nochma offen für uns?




lese doch mal den post von Outdoor ... da steht doch was von Winterbetreiber und daraus sollte man doch schliessen können ,das es mit Biken so lange nix wird ,wie die SKI Saison ist ..egal ob Schnee liegt oder nicht


----------



## tisch (4. Februar 2013)

@fiddel
Datum ist vom 20.-21.4 alternativ auch schon der 19.4 wer am Freitag anreisen möchte.

Wegen Skisaison will ich ma hoffen dass in Schulenberg etwas flexibler auf das Wetter reagiert wird als in Braunlage. Nicht dass es schon wieder verfrüht Sommer ist, der Betreiber aber noch meint laut Kalender ist noch "Wintersaison".
Aber ich denke da gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## fiddel (4. Februar 2013)

an diese flexibilität hab ich auch gedacht  tut mir leid bei mir am deich ham wa 5 grad und 0 schnee hab nun auch schonmal auf die webcam geschaut und musste feststellen das noch schnee liegt wir haben ja auch noch februar war nur am träumen 

gut termin is notiert


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Februar 2013)

träumen tun wir zur zeit alle


----------



## outdoor (5. Februar 2013)

ob vom 19.-21.4. der park geöffnet hat hängt ausschließlich davon ab, wie lange der schnee liegen bleibt. denn nach der wintersaison erfolgt an jedem lift - egal ob schlepper oder gondel - eine revision (TÜV), d.h. kontrolle jeder schraube. dann sollten auch noch die strecken ein wenig gepflegt werden.
ich habe die touristiker (liftbesitzer) schon über den termin informiert, da warte ich auf input.


----------



## fiddel (5. Februar 2013)

ist doch auch was schönes = )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (1. März 2013)

HEy Jungs, wie sieht denn so die aktuelle Touren Wetterlage im Harz aus ?

Noch viel Schnee ? Die Webcams dieser Welt sagen ja nichts gutes.  Aber eine Locale Info/ Einschätzung finde ich immer besser

Dank euch.

Grüße Nils


----------



## fuxy (2. März 2013)

Ja liegt noch sehr viel, taut aber schon wie sau, nächste Woche Freitag sollte der Schnee in Schulenberg aber Geschichte sein.

Aber dann kommt der Matsch......


----------



## Baxter75 (2. März 2013)

lieber matsch als schnee ;-)


----------



## Nill (2. März 2013)




----------



## basti242 (2. März 2013)

Stehen die Liegen schon?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. März 2013)

....die " Hardenberger Wildsäu " fühlen sich im Matsch wohl.


----------



## Baxter75 (2. März 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ....die " Hardenberger Wildsäu " fühlen sich im Matsch wohl.



was soll das heißen ???


----------



## fuxy (2. März 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> was soll das heißen ???



Das heißt , das deren Körperhygiene zu wünschen übrig lässt.


----------



## Baxter75 (2. März 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Das heißt , das deren Körperhygiene zu wünschen übrig lässt.



an dem Tag ,wo man sich sportlich auf dem 2rad verausgabt,kann schon mal die Körperhygiene auf der strecke bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. März 2013)

Alles nöö, wollte auf den " Hardenberger " Schnaps hinaus, da sind doch Wildsäue drauf oder ?
Eh Baxter, sollte nur ein Späßchen sein..........


----------



## Baxter75 (2. März 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Alles nöö, wollte auf den " Hardenberger " Schnaps hinaus, da sind doch Wildsäue drauf oder ?
> Eh Baxter, sollte nur ein Späßchen sein..........



weiß ich doch ,aber das die auf den flaschen sind ,weiß ich gar nicht ,kenne mich da nich so aus


----------



## Ope (3. März 2013)

Moin *Kroetchen* 
Denke am Dienstag (spätestens Mittwoch) bekommst du Post, hoffe du bist dohoim


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. März 2013)

@ Ope..........Iwwer de tach auffer Ärwed un Owends dahoim.
Isch tu donn am Owend in de Briefkaschde gugge ob wos drinstocke dut.


----------



## Ope (3. März 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ Ope..........Iwwer de tach auffer Ärwed un Owends dahoim.
> *Isch tu donn am Owend in de Briefkaschde gugge ob wos drinstocke dut.*



Passd ned in de Briefkaschde, is a Bäggsche 
Awwer s werd scho ohgumme


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. März 2013)

Ope schrieb:


> Passd ned in de Briefkaschde, is a Bäggsche
> Awwer s werd scho ohgumme




Alla hopp, isch du donn halt uff de Pakeetdienschd woarde.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (3. März 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ Ope..........Iwwer de tach auffer Ärwed un Owends dahoim.
> Isch tu donn am Owend in de Briefkaschde gugge ob wos drinstocke dut.



Wenn ich das bei Babble fish  eingebe, kommt Mandarin / oder Vietnamesisch raus


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. März 2013)

Des is Zwingebeijer Platt geschwoatz.............


----------



## outdoor (11. März 2013)

brandheisse news, vor 2 millisekunden erst besprochen.... der offizielle eröffnungstermin 20.4. wurde uns eben bestätigt!!!

damit kann auch das IBC-user-treffen zu diesem termin steigen.


----------



## Nasum (11. März 2013)




----------



## geq (11. März 2013)

Hört sich gut an
Hoffentlich bekommen die Strecken vorher etwas Pflege


----------



## Nasum (11. März 2013)

Na logisch...wurde doch schon nach Hilfskräften gesucht und wir reden hier von SchuBe!! Da stehen die Liegestühle, das Bier ist kalt, die Wurst ist warm und die Strecke läuft rund.


----------



## nullstein (11. März 2013)

Ich bin da


----------



## outdoor (13. März 2013)

so, das nächste puzzleteil für den saisonstart: leihbikes sind geordert und kommen laut hersteller auch rechtzeitig im zielgebiet an. und wer ist unser exklusivpartner..... PROPAIN!!!


----------



## harbourmastah (13. März 2013)

lecker!!!


----------



## zupaphil (13. März 2013)

sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. März 2013)

Gibts iwas neues, bzgl. des Openings "19.04 - 21.04."??


----------



## Baxter75 (21. März 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Gibts iwas neues, bzgl. des Openings "19.04 - 21.04."??



was solls neues geben ???? das einzigste was eng werden wird/kann, is mit der strecken instandsetzung bzw das was sie geplant haben,wenn der weiße scheiß nich mal bald verschwindet ....... der 20.4 soll der offiziele eröffnungs Termin sein ..laut dem post eine seite vorher


----------



## fuxy (22. März 2013)

Schnee bis Mai


----------



## Baxter75 (22. März 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Schnee bis Mai



das wollen wir mal nich hoffen


----------



## fuxy (22. März 2013)

...bis ende MAI


----------



## TroubleOllek (7. April 2013)

Zumindest im Landkreis Goslar ist heute super Wetter, es bleibt also zu hoffen.. Und ein bisschen Schnee lässt sich jawohl verkraften..


----------



## KevM (8. April 2013)

Wie schauts eigentlich aus mit der Revision vom Schlepplift, wie lange würde das eigentlich noch dauern? Oder ist das schon erledigt?


----------



## nullstein (13. April 2013)

Steht der 20.4. als Eröffnungstermin noch?


----------



## Baxter75 (13. April 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Steht der 20.4. als Eröffnungstermin noch?



bis jetzt noch nix anderes gehört oder gelesen ,das es abgesagt is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (13. April 2013)

es sieht ganz passabel aus. exakten input gibt´s morgen, heute waren die jungs draußen auf den strecken..... spannung...


----------



## Baxter75 (13. April 2013)

outdoor schrieb:


> es sieht ganz passabel aus. exakten input gibt´s morgen, heute waren die jungs draußen auf den strecken..... spannung...



du machst es aber spannend ...so viel schnee kann ja jetzt da oben nich mehr liegen


----------



## HenningHarzcore (13. April 2013)

So viel Schnee kann da oben nicht mehr liegen! Der war nicht schlecht


----------



## Baxter75 (13. April 2013)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> So viel Schnee kann da oben nicht mehr liegen! Der war nicht schlecht



wenn ich nach der webcam gehe ,is der schne schon gut geschmolzen die woche über


----------



## downhillsau (13. April 2013)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> So viel Schnee kann da oben nicht mehr liegen! Der war nicht schlecht



Jaa, da täuschen sich wohl sehr viele. Lezten Sonntag hab ich hier in Thale auch ein paar Downhiller gesehen. Die waren mit Sicherheit Snow-DH fahren.
Bist du nächsten So mit am Start oder geht jetzt ohne Lift nix mehr?


----------



## Baxter75 (13. April 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Jaa, da täuschen sich wohl sehr viele. Lezten Sonntag hab ich hier in Thale auch ein paar Downhiller gesehen. Die waren mit Sicherheit Snow-DH fahren.
> Bist du nächsten So mit am Start oder geht jetzt ohne Lift nix mehr?



dann müssten ja die Bilder von der webcam lügen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (14. April 2013)

Na das bezweifle ich mal. Nur die zeigen nicht die schattigen Wälder. Aber is ja noch ne Woche und der Fön ist an.


----------



## Baxter75 (14. April 2013)

der Regen kommt aber auch an die schattigen seiten und der hat die meiste arbeit da oben geleistet 

die eine woche wird noch mal gut was bringen da oben ..alles wird gut


----------



## harbourmastah (16. April 2013)

*Racepark Schulenberg
*

* um  die am häufigsten gestellte frage der letzten tage und wochen nun  endlich definitiv zu beantworten: wir werden samstag, 20.04.2013 den  lift und den grill anwerfen!!

 höre ich jubelgesänge und freudenschreie?

 ob es noch zu großen bauaktionen reicht ist fraglich. evtl müssen wir die lifttrasse ein wenig vom restschnee befreien.
*


----------



## Spacetime (16. April 2013)

das wollte ich hören


----------



## PlainLazy (16. April 2013)

Habt ihr dieses Jahr auch wieder ab Freitagmittag geöffnet?


----------



## TG333 (18. April 2013)

Yallah!


----------



## Ossecken (18. April 2013)

Bike ist startklar...camera ist geladen
...es kann also los gehen...wann ist endlich Samstag ?!^^


----------



## fuxy (18. April 2013)

Ossecken schrieb:


> Bike ist startklar......wann ist endlich Samstag ?!^^



Das ist der Tag nach Freitag


----------



## Baxter75 (18. April 2013)

und der tag vor Sonntag ;-)


----------



## Max HBS (22. April 2013)

Hi,

hat jemand Fotos vom We?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (22. April 2013)

es haben einige fotos gemacht ,geh mal von aus ,das sie die Tage noch online kommen ..


----------



## Ossecken (22. April 2013)

Hi...ich hatte welche gemacht ...ich will nur anmerken, das ich nicht vom jedem Fotos habe...bin ja auch gefahren und ab und zu mal Fotos gemacht ...also bitte nicht enttäuscht sein dann...denke mal das ich die Sachen zum ende der Woche online stelle ...cheerio


----------



## Nasum (22. April 2013)

Ihr habts gut, kaum fängt die Saison an und SchuBe macht auf sitz ich hier mit einer Reizung der Flexorensehnen Naja, is bald weg und ich hoffe ihr hattet richtig Spass zur Eröffnung.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. April 2013)

Ernsthaft? Schon ne gefühlte Woche her und noch immer keine Vids online?? ^^


----------



## Baxter75 (23. April 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Schon ne gefühlte Woche her und noch immer keine Vids online?? ^^



einfach mal bei youtube ,mpora ect gucken ... hast du selber schon mal nen video zusammen geschnitten ??? wenn man noch was anderes zu tun hat ,kann das schon mal ein paar tage dauern 
..da kommt sicherlich noch was ..

hab bei youtube schon mal eins hochgeladen ..is aber noch nix dran gemacht


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. April 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> einfach mal bei youtube ,mpora ect gucken ... hast du selber schon mal nen video zusammen geschnitten ??? wenn man noch was anderes zu tun hat ,kann das schon mal ein paar tage dauern
> ..da kommt sicherlich noch was ..
> 
> hab bei youtube schon mal eins hochgeladen ..is aber noch nix dran gemacht



Nein, noch nie.. Daher auch meine Verwunderung, dachte das wird dann fix raw hochgeladen. Muss ja keiner ewig lange Animationen etc. einbauen. Aber gut, dann halt warten.. 

Magst mir nen Link nennen? Nur unter Schulenberg etc. find ich nischt..


----------



## Baxter75 (23. April 2013)

hier is der link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnj1Q00Za_w&feature=youtu.be

beim eingeben in der suche ..sollte man evt noch Racepark dazu fügen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. April 2013)

Ja macht Sinn...  danke! Sieht im Vid voll locker aus, wenn man selber fährt is es was anderes...


----------



## Baxter75 (23. April 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ja macht Sinn...  danke! Sieht im Vid voll locker aus, wenn man selber fährt is es was anderes...



ich gehöre noch nicht mal zu den schnellsten die da runter jagen ,aber auf jeden fall nich zu den langsamsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (23. April 2013)

Schaut gut aus. Macht bock! war noch nie da...


----------



## Ossecken (24. April 2013)

Mal eben schnell was schneiden ist nicht ,wenn man sich etwas mehr damit beschäftigt ...ich muss sehen wie ich das zeitlich auf die reihe bekomme ...ihr werdet es dann früh genug sehen ...


----------



## TG333 (24. April 2013)

Chill mal Jule bis ein bisschen Material zusammen kommt. Gutes Zeug braucht Zeit.


----------



## Ossecken (24. April 2013)

Bis lang habe ich noch nichtmal ein bild groß von mir gesehen...Außer von Tisch...das wars dann aber auch...


----------



## tisch (24. April 2013)

Na da bist du nicht alleine... 
Kein einziges Fahrfoto von mir


----------



## nullstein (25. April 2013)

Am Mittwoch ist auf,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (25. April 2013)

haben die den kleinen kicker wenn man vom wald raus richtung seilbahn kommt weggemacht??


----------



## Spacetime (25. April 2013)

lt. Betreiber vergessen aufzustellen, bedingt durch den recht frühen startermin des ibctreffens


----------



## harbourmastah (25. April 2013)

ah ok also noch da...supi!!!


----------



## Ossecken (26. April 2013)

Für alle die warten!...hier sind jetzt die Fotos drin --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58788


----------



## Schnitte (29. April 2013)

war wieder mal ein coole Sonntag bei euch  macht weiter so


----------



## Tasse666 (29. April 2013)

Hier ist noch ein kleines GoPro-Video vom Eröffnungswochenende. Ich hoffe es gefällt


----------



## bksmooth (29. April 2013)

schönes geshreddere!!! ich will auch mal wieder nach schube :-(


----------



## stephan- (29. April 2013)

Mittwoch wieder.


----------



## nullstein (30. April 2013)

Wie erreicht man eigentlich die Jungs vom Park?Wir wollen für einen Tag den Park mieten.Aber Emails werden nicht beantwortet,Handy ist nicht erreichbar und aufm Festnetz nimmt keiner ab...


----------



## zupaphil (30. April 2013)

Vlt. über Facebook (Racepark Schulenberg)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Racepark-Schulenberg/350561404998568?fref=ts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (30. April 2013)

Ich hab und will keinen Facebook Account.Schon ärgerlich,dass man per Email,Handy und Festnetz niemanden erreicht.


----------



## zupaphil (30. April 2013)

Bei Facebook ist folgende Handynummer hinterlegt: 0170/6420515
Falls keiner abnimmt, könnteste ja auch ne SMS schreiben und um Rückruf bitten...


----------



## Ossecken (30. April 2013)

Vorgeschmack für morgen und das Wochenende...cheers


----------



## tisch (30. April 2013)

Will auch wieder... Nur leider die Gabel kaputt, mein Jedi noch nicht da und die beiden kommenden Wochenende muss ich durcharbeiten.


----------



## stephan- (30. April 2013)

Haha! Naja, ich dreh morgen ne Runde für euch mit. Freu mir schon! Schön Rad fahren.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. April 2013)

tisch schrieb:


> Will auch wieder... Nur leider die Gabel kaputt, mein Jedi noch nicht da und die beiden kommenden Wochenende muss ich durcharbeiten.



Ok @tisch, meinen Segen zu arbeiten hast du.

Der Rest ist Ka***


----------



## nullstein (2. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht liest das hier ja einer der Verantwortlichen:
Ich versuche euch seit 3 Tagen telefonisch zu erreichen.Vergeblich.Auch 2 Emails sind bisher nicht beantwortet.Wir wollen doch einfach nur mal unter der Woche den Park mieten und Spaß haben...
Wäre super,wenn ihr euch bei mir per pn melden könntet.
Danke


----------



## Pinstripe (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

werde morgen wohl das erste Mal nach Schulenberg fahren und wollte mal hören, ob noch wer aus dem Forum dort vertreten sein wird. Stimmt es, dass der Park nur bis 16 Uhr geöffnet hat. Steht so auf der Homepage.


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Mai 2013)

das mit 16 uhr is noch die Herbstzeit..es is bis 18 uhr offen ... du hast morgen das glück ,das morgen das AMOK racing Team vor ort is ...


Hier mal der Text von FB von der Schulenberg Seite 

AMOK racing team steht am sonntag, 05.05. für euch bereit!!! 

 die jungs fahren mit euch auf allen strecken und zeigen euch den einen oder anderen kniff zur linienwahl, kurven- und sprungtechnik.
 die AMOKS nehmen euch oben am lift in empfang und fahren mit gruppen von bis zu 5 personen zu bestimmten themen auf allen strecken

 das alles ist "for free" und soll vor allem spaß machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Mai 2013)

kuule Sache das

fetten  dafür


----------



## renöd (5. Mai 2013)

geiles Video Ossecken !Das macht end bock auf Laschen in Schube!
Echt fein geworden;-)


----------



## nullstein (5. Mai 2013)

Sorry,aber ich muss mir hier mal etwas Luft machen.
Auf der HP wird mit damit geworben,dass man den Park Mo-Do ab 200â¬ angemietet werden kann.Doch leider scheint von den Betreibern kein wirkliches Interesse hinter dieser Offerte zu liegen.Wir sind sieben Mann und wÃ¼rden gern in 3 Wochen mal einen Tag in der Woche vorbeikommen.Also einfach mal per Email angefragt (vor ca 2 Wochen).Eine Antwort?Nein nein...die haben wir nicht erhalten.Also eine zweite und schlieÃlich eine dritte Email geschrieben.Doch bisher noch immer keine Antwort.Also dachte ich mir,dass ich dann einfach den direkten per Handy (Nummer auf der HP) gehe.Doch da kommt immer nur die Ansage,dass diees Rufnummer derzeit nicht erreichbar ist.Ãber die Festnetznummer erreicht man auch keinen.VÃ¶llig egal wann man anruft.Also den letzen Weg Ã¼ber Facebook gegangen.Aber auch dort wird nicht geantwortet.
Da kann ich nur sagen: SUPER professionell Jungs 
Wirklich schade.Fand es letztes Jahr immer super bei euch.Aber wenn man so konsequent ignoriert wird,Ã¼berlegt sich schon,welche Alternativen es so gibt...

EDIT: Falls ihr doch irgendwo noch antworten,Geld verdienen und eure Kunden zufrieden stellen wollt,dann meldet euch einfach.Ich wÃ¼rde mich nach wie vor freuen.


----------



## gunznoc (5. Mai 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> []



Bei uns das selbe:
Ein Kumpel von mir wollte eine komplette Schutzausrüstung für das jetzige Wochenende bestellen. Aber keine Antwort per Mail, Telefon oder sonst wie. Er musste sich dann alles bei Kumpels leihen. Fand ich irgendwie komisch, da letztes Jahr die Kommunikation - auch hier im Forum - echt Top war. 

Der Aufenthalt am Sa. war trotzdem geil, keine frage, aber da sollte man dran arbeiten, wenn man es schon anbietet!


----------



## tisch (5. Mai 2013)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Bei uns das selbe:
> Ein Kumpel von mir wollte eine komplette Schutzausrüstung für das jetzige Wochenende bestellen. Aber keine Antwort per Mail, Telefon oder sonst wie. Er musste sich dann alles bei Kumpels leihen. Fand ich irgendwie komisch, da letztes Jahr die Kommunikation - auch hier im Forum - echt Top war.
> 
> Der Aufenthalt am Sa. war trotzdem geil, keine frage, aber da sollte man dran arbeiten, wenn man es schon anbietet!



Habt ihr dann als ihr da wart mal das Problem angesprochen?


----------



## outdoor (6. Mai 2013)

Sorry, dass 2 leute keine antwort bekommen haben. Park ist natürlich zu mieten, auf facebook auch eben gepostet, dort bitte nachschauen. Wir haben/hatten probleme mit der kommunikation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (7. Mai 2013)

Und wie teilt man euch jetzt mit,dass man am Tag X den Park mieten will?Handy ist weiterhin nicht erreichbar,Mails werden weiterhin ebenso wie FB Nachrichten nicht beantwortet.


----------



## TG333 (7. Mai 2013)

@nullstein hast du die richtige fb-Seite? Es sind zwei zu finden, die neue aktuelle ist die, mit dem neuen Schulenberg Logo. Die alte hat den Slopestyle mit den Holzdrops als Profilbild.


----------



## nullstein (9. Mai 2013)

Ist morgen offen?Falls ja,von wann bis wann?


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Mai 2013)

Heyho, würd mich freuen, wenn der Bruchpilot von heute schnell wieder auf die Beine kommt und kurz schreibt, das alles soweit in Ordnung ist!!!
Gruß


----------



## vegan.sascha (9. Mai 2013)

Da stimme ich zu!


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Mai 2013)

war schon ne krasse sache ...auf diesem wege, gute Besserung an den Bruchpilot 

aber geil wars trotzdem wieder ,auch wenn der schauer dann den fahr Spaß etwas gebremst hat ;-)


----------



## bksmooth (9. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn passiert? Mal wieder ein Rahmenbruch? Komme am Samstag auch mal wieder !


----------



## Phil81 (9. Mai 2013)

Laut seinen Jungs hat er nicht einen einzigen Bruch erlitten.


----------



## gunznoc (9. Mai 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ist morgen offen?Falls ja,von wann bis wann?



Das interessiert mich auch. Wir wollen gegen Mittag aufschlagen und das Halbtagesticket ab 13:30 nehmen. 

Kurze Info wäre nett!

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Mai 2013)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Laut seinen Jungs hat er nicht einen einzigen Bruch erlitten.



rahmen bruch zwar nich ..aber wohl  Schlüsselbein durch ,Schulter gebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (9. Mai 2013)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich auch. Wir wollen gegen Mittag aufschlagen und das Halbtagesticket ab 13:30 nehmen.
> 
> Kurze Info wäre nett!
> 
> ...



morgen is auf ..


----------



## nullstein (10. Mai 2013)

SchuBe hat auch bei Regen auf,oder?Will Sonntag vorbeikommen und würd bei 300km Anfahrt ungern vor verschlossenen Türen stehen


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Mai 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> SchuBe hat auch bei Regen auf,oder?Will Sonntag vorbeikommen und würd bei 300km Anfahrt ungern vor verschlossenen Türen stehen



wenn es nich grad nen Gewitter gibt schon ..aber bei Regen ,is der fahrspaß leider sehr begrenzt,aber fahrbar  .....


----------



## nullstein (10. Mai 2013)

Naja Sonntag soll es ja nicht so stark regnen.


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Mai 2013)

wir hatten gestern dort auch nen kleinen schauer


----------



## tisch (10. Mai 2013)

Ach bei Regen ist Schulenberg doch gutes Training. 
Hier mal ein Video der lokalen Kompetenz
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/22341


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Mai 2013)

tisch schrieb:


> Ach bei Regen ist Schulenberg doch gutes Training.
> Hier mal ein Video der lokalen Kompetenz
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/22341



nettes Video


----------



## downhillsau (11. Mai 2013)

Geiles Video mit schönen Perspektiven. Da kommt das "schöne" Wetter richtig gut rüber. Und mal was anderes, als ständig nur diese langweiligen Helmcam-Videos.


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Mai 2013)

wobei das Video echt ne menge Arbeit gewesen sein muss bzw war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (11. Mai 2013)

Na super.Jetzt sagt der Wetterbericht für morgen Gewitter voraus...


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Mai 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Na super.Jetzt sagt der Wetterbericht für morgen Gewitter voraus...



die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt ;-)


----------



## Nasum (11. Mai 2013)

Heute war sehr geil. Nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt. Strecke Top


----------



## nullstein (11. Mai 2013)

Boah is das gemein.Ich wollt morgen hin,aber die Wetterprognose lässt mich zögern...


----------



## fuxy (11. Mai 2013)

Wärste mal heute mit nach Braunlage gekommen


----------



## stephan- (11. Mai 2013)

Nasum schrieb:


> Heute war sehr geil. Nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt. Strecke Top



Hats geregnet? Für morgen ist ja ebenfalls Regen prognostiziert, worauf ich wenig Lust hab. Trotzdem probieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (11. Mai 2013)

@fuxy: Hätteste mich gefragt,ob ich mitkomme,wär ich da gewesen.

  @stephan-: Morgen ab 14:00 ist laut WeatherPro mit Gewittern zu rechnen.Nur das lässt mich zögern.Regen ist immer nur Training


----------



## fuxy (11. Mai 2013)

@nullstein: Dann komm doch nächstes WE vorbei.


----------



## Nasum (11. Mai 2013)

Bis ca. 16Uhr war alles trocken in SchuBe, was danach war


----------



## nullstein (11. Mai 2013)

@fuxy: Nächstes WE wollt ich eigentlich nach Onohe oder Lenggries.Braunlage zu Pfingsten...da hab ich ganz schlechte Erinnerungen.Von wegen 1Std Wartezeit...
Wer isn morgen da?


----------



## fuxy (11. Mai 2013)

Ich nich, bin morgen bei Muddi


----------



## stephan- (11. Mai 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wer isn morgen da?




Vermutlich ich. Muss das nochmal in Ruhe auswürfeln, ob ich die ganze Erde im Zimmer und Auto haben möchte


----------



## harbourmastah (14. Mai 2013)

Ich möchte gerne auch noch mal was zu SchuBe sagen:

Also der Betrieb und das flair sind wirklich konkurrenzlos im ganzen harz....wirklich eine tolle,stimmige Atmosphäre....vom grill bis zum Lift....TOP!!!!

Aber Ich würde gerne mal wissen ob denn noch was an der 4cross Strecke gemacht wird....ich fahre sie wirklich gerne,auch wenn schon ziemlich verwarlost aber solange man noch überall rüber kommt macht es auch spass....blos ist ja ab der hälfte schluss....kommt da noch was oder darf ich meine Hoffnungen begraben....ich meine das potenzial wäre riesig denn sowas fehlt im ganzen harz gänzlich und würde sicher noch andere fraktionen ausser DH'ler motivieren zu kommen!?????


----------



## zupaphil (14. Mai 2013)

Und was ist eigentlich mit dem kleinen Speedjump unten?


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Mai 2013)

zupaphil schrieb:


> Und was ist eigentlich mit dem kleinen Speedjump unten?



stimmt ,der fehlt irgend wie ,wenn man aussem wald raus kommt ...son jump zum Abschluss wäre schon ganz nett ;-)


----------



## Nasum (14. Mai 2013)

Letztes We in SchuBe erzählte der liebe Dirk Vollmer das dieser Sprung wieder gebaut wird, er musste weg, warum weiss ich nicht mehr aber in naher Zukunft soll er wieder da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (14. Mai 2013)




----------



## Baxter75 (14. Mai 2013)

Nasum schrieb:


> Letztes We in SchuBe erzählte der liebe Dirk Vollmer das dieser Sprung wieder gebaut wird, er musste weg, warum weiss ich nicht mehr aber in naher Zukunft soll er wieder da sein.



er musste sicherlich weg ,wegen dem kinderskihang ;-)


----------



## Brook (15. Mai 2013)

Ich trau mich kaum zu fragen ... aber haben sich bereits für kommenden Freitag genug Leute eingetragen damit der Lift fährt????


----------



## s1c (17. Mai 2013)

Hey, kann mir wer sagen wer dieser Fahrer da auf dem Foto ist? Wäre klasse wenn sich derjenige bei mir melden könnte!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1373737


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2013)

Kennt eventuell jemand den Besitzer der gestohlenen Räder?



> Unbekannte stehlen Räder für Downhill
> 
> THALE/MZ - Bislang Unbekannte haben am Sonnabend in Thale in der Zeit zwischen 3 und 4.30 Uhr zwei Downhill-Räder der Marke Trek Session 8 gestohlen. Wie der 27-jährige Eigentümer der Polizei berichtete, befand er sich zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls auf der Hubertusinsel, um in seinem Auto zu übernachten. Die beiden Räder hatte der Mann auf dem Fahrradträger an seinem Pkw befestigt und diese zusätzlich mit einem Fahrradseilschloss gesichert. Der oder die unbekannte Täter durchtrennten das Fahrradschloss und entwendeten die beiden Räder aus der Halterung. Das Fahrradschloss wurde vor Ort gefunden. Der entstandene Schaden wird auf etwa 4 000 Euro geschätzt.
> 
> Die Polizei sucht in diesem Zusammenhang Zeugen und bittet um Hinweise unter der Telefonnummer 03947/4 62 91 oder -292 .



http://www.mz-web.de/archiv/Unbekan...nhill/HC-10-01-2012-7029555.71-43135356QB.htm

Sind nämlich hier zwei Sessions mit dubiosem Text aufgetaucht:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/trek-session-8-large-2012/117492793-217-6472

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/trek-session-8-gr-s/116917568-217-16345


----------



## Baxter75 (17. Mai 2013)

der text is echt irgend wie seltsam ..als ob es einer geschrieben hat ,der kein plan hat von den Bikes


----------



## nullstein (17. Mai 2013)

Die Anzeigen stinken doch bis zum Himmel!

Bin So in SchuBe.Bis denne...


----------



## Vali23 (17. Mai 2013)

Das mit den Sessions ist ja wirklich seltsam:

Die Räder stehen beide in München, aber in verschiedenen Stadtteilen und der Anfang der beiden Texte ist identisch.??????

 @Tabletop84 
hast du die Nummer von dieser Polizei schonmal angerufen?
Ich meine, diese Anzeigen wären ja definitiv ein Hinweis.......wenn es diese Räder sind.
mhhhhh


----------



## downhillsau (17. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Kennt eventuell jemand den Besitzer der gestohlenen Räder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am besten die Polizei benachrichtigen und denen die links geben. Die sollten übrigens auch den Besitzer kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2013)

Nee noch nicht. Dachte es kann hier in den Harzforen irgenjemand den Bestohlenen ausfindig machen.


----------



## Baxter75 (17. Mai 2013)

das mit dem melden sollte schnellst möglich passieren ..nich das noch wer drauf rein fällt auf die anzeigen


----------



## gunznoc (18. Mai 2013)

Wenns sonst keiner macht, rufe ich morgen früh sofort an. Direkter Verwandter ist bei der Schmiere, der soll sich drum kümmern. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Niklas


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Mai 2013)

Hat jetzt schon jemand angerufen? Bin jetzt gleich weg. In der Anzeige ist noch eine grobe Aderesse drin:



> fredresh-engels-bogen, 81735 München - Ramersdorf Perlach



http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-usb-midi-controller-keyboa/110428902-75-6472


Screenshots hab ich gemacht.


----------



## gunznoc (18. Mai 2013)

Moin,

ich habe mich gekümmert. Mein Verwandter hat alles per Mail bekommen. Der hat ab 16:00 Dienst und guckt sich das genau an.

Falls ich was neues weiß, sag ich mal Bescheid. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## fuxy (18. Mai 2013)

Screenshot ist ganz wichtig, damit nicht was geändert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (19. Mai 2013)

Heute war sogar der Sachbearbeiter aus Thale erreichbar. Es gab auch einen weiteren Hinweis durch eine aufmerksame Person.
Mit dem Geschädigten wurde ein Abgleich der Bilder durchgeführt.
Es handelt sich NICHT um die geklauten Räder. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Avidadrenalin (19. Mai 2013)

Moin...
Wie ist denn das an Feiertagen mit den Öffnungszeiten in Schulenberg?
Möchte morgen gern mit einem Kumpel hin.


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Mai 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Moin...
> Wie ist denn das an Feiertagen mit den Öffnungszeiten in Schulenberg?
> Möchte morgen gern mit einem Kumpel hin.



10-18 Uhr


----------



## JACK B. (20. Mai 2013)

noch geschlossen


----------



## fuxy (20. Mai 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Moin...
> Wie ist denn das an Feiertagen mit den Öffnungszeiten in Schulenberg?
> Möchte morgen gern mit einem Kumpel hin.



Sonn- und Feiertags geschlossen. Jeder 3 Freitag und Samstag im Monat geöffnet, aber nur nach vorheriger Anmeldung ( Mindestteilnehmerzahl 250 Personen ) 

NEIN nur Spaß, JEDES WE auf von FR-SO und FEIERTAGS


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Mai 2013)

freitags nur ab ner bestimmten Teilnehmerzahl ,weil es sich zur zeit einfach noch nicht lohnt


----------



## Anika_89 (20. Mai 2013)

Wie ist denn das Wetter vor Ort? Bzw. die Bodenverhältnisse?


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Mai 2013)

Anika_89 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Wetter vor Ort? Bzw. die Bodenverhältnisse?



würde aus der ferne sagen ,feuchte Bodenverhältnisse


----------



## stiefelriemen (20. Mai 2013)

hi
heute sollte es beste Bodenverhältnisse dort geben.
Gestern war es sehr schlammig.
mfg


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Mai 2013)

stiefelriemen schrieb:


> hi
> heute sollte es beste Bodenverhältnisse dort geben.
> Gestern war es sehr schlammig.
> mfg



na wenn es gestern schlammig war ,wirds heute nich viel besser sein , da es sicherlich geregnet hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome1605 (20. Mai 2013)

Die Nacht und heute morgen hat es hier in Goslar stark geregnet. Wird sehr matschig sein!


----------



## Avidadrenalin (20. Mai 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Sonn- und Feiertags geschlossen. Jeder 3 Freitag und Samstag im Monat geöffnet, aber nur nach vorheriger Anmeldung ( Mindestteilnehmerzahl 250 Personen )
> 
> NEIN nur Spaß, JEDES WE auf von FR-SO und FEIERTAGS



Das ist schön.
Dann werden wir euch wohl bald mal besuchen.
Braunlage kann man ja dieses Jahr knicken.


----------



## Karthoum (21. Mai 2013)

Wisst ihr, ob an Fronleichnam geöffnet ist? Ist ja in Niedersachsen kein Feiertag, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Baxter75 (21. Mai 2013)

Karthoum schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, ob an Fronleichnam geöffnet ist? Ist ja in Niedersachsen kein Feiertag, soweit ich weiß.



Was die Feiertage angeht ,gehts nach den Feiertagen in Niedersachsen


----------



## Karthoum (21. Mai 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Was die Feiertage angeht ,gehts nach den Feiertagen in Niedersachsen


So ein Mist  Danke!


----------



## luxaltera (1. Juni 2013)

goil!


----------



## Nasum (1. Juni 2013)

Noch viel geiler ist allerdings diese Nachricht:

*newsticker... festhalten... anschnallen...

 letzten freitag fand der lang ersehnte geländetermin mit forst und  tourismus statt. Mit dem ergebnis, - laaaange pause - dass wir fahrt  aufnehmen können.

 Wir dürfen:
 - Free X umgestalten und verlängern bis zu forstweg plus startpodest
 - neue 1,70m hohe startlattform für DH umd FR
 - verlängerung FR bis zur neuen startplattform
 - aufpimpen FR
 - zubringer free X etwas bespaßen
 Da stehen wohl bald ein paar bautage an (termine folgen, viel wird mo-fr laufen).

 Moment, noch nicht alles: es werden noch zwei neue strecken beim  landratsamt beantragt. Ein flow ride uuuund hidden track! Bämm! 

 Daumen drücken, dass es klappt.*

Quelle:FB


Total geil


----------



## nullstein (1. Juni 2013)

Sehr gut!!


----------



## phlipsn (1. Juni 2013)

Jawollllllll

Hiddentrack? Versteckter Track? Bitte etwas genauer das ganze!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (1. Juni 2013)

Da werden mehr Infos kommen, habs von deren Facebook Seite.


----------



## phlipsn (1. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (1. Juni 2013)

Schönes Ding...Harte Konkurenz zum Bikepark Braunlage tut sich da wohl auf


----------



## nullstein (1. Juni 2013)

Der war gut


----------



## fuschnick (1. Juni 2013)

Also ich drücke die Daumen


----------



## phlipsn (1. Juni 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Der war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (1. Juni 2013)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Hiddentrack? Versteckter Track? Bitte etwas genauer das ganze!!!!!!




Gab früher eine "versteckte" Strecke. Von oben bis unten verwurzelt, steil und technisch mit jeder Menge Kurven. Hat richtig Bock gemacht, war aber leider nicht offiziell und musste deswegen dann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (2. Juni 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Der war gut



Du warst wohl dieses Jahr noch nicht in Braunlage.


----------



## nullstein (2. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub ich wurde missverstanden
Schulenberg ist etwa um Faktor 100 besser als Braunlage und somit sehe ich keine Konkurrenz zwischen beiden.


----------



## geq (2. Juni 2013)

Wie geil ist das denn!!!
Da ich ja damals schon den hidden mitgemacht habe, würde ich mich sowas von freuen!
Die besten Nachrichten seit langem, ich hoffe das ganze klappt.


----------



## harbourmastah (3. Juni 2013)

Somit wird SchuBe doch wieder mein fav!!!!!TOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## geq (6. Juni 2013)

Fahre am samstag von hannover aus und habe noch 2 plätze frei, falls wer mit will bitte pm...


----------



## Dano (7. Juni 2013)

Fahre diesen Sonntag nach Schulenberg und hätte noch ein Plätzchen frei (T5). Abfahrt ist um 9 in Berlin Mitte (Hbf Nähe). Falls wer mitwill, Bescheid geben.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (7. Juni 2013)

geil geil geil! 

mein traum wäre es, dass die free x oder die flow ride so ähnlich werden würde wie die fr in willingen - sprich: smoothe tables und viele kurven statt fiese kicker-doubles. müssen kein großen dinger sein, haupsache mit fluss.

über den hidden track freue ich mich besonders.

p.s.: hey, post #1000 !


----------



## stephan- (7. Juni 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> statt fiese kicker-doubles.




Hö? Wo denn? Ist doch alles mittlerweile gut entschärft worden.

Ich bin lieber für komplette Tables (stimme dir da zu), aber dafür richtig große. Zumindest ein paar ordentlich große. So kleines Hüpfzeug gibts doch in jedem Park mit irgendwelchen Mini-Sprüngen (Willingen, Bischofsmais der Flowtrail, Minitables in Braunlage...). Es müssen da mal richtig dicke Dinger hin, aber eben auch für Anfänger befahrbar. Das wäre mal ein schönes Alleinstellungsmerkmal für den Park 
Schau dir in Whistler die Line an, an der der Whipcontest ist - ist doch endgeil. So riesig "muss" es hier natürlich nicht werden, aber schön wären große Tables schon.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (7. Juni 2013)

wenn schube eine strecke ähnlich willingen baut, dann ist es ein alleinstellungsmerkmal im harz. erzähl mir bitte nichts von braunlage. ich persönlich kann auch große tables springen, aber eine flüssige strecke wie in willingen ist mir ehrlich gesagt lieber und nützt dem bikepark insgesamt mehr als highlights wie das shore-gap. whistler kann sich sowas erlauben, weil die schon alles andere haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (7. Juni 2013)

Stimmt auch wieder. Aber wieso sollte eine Strecke mit großen Sprüngen (müssen ja nicht nur große sein, z.B. oben klein anfangen und mit steigendem Gefälle immer größer werden) nicht flüssig sein? Das widerspricht sich doch nicht. 

Wir sind morgen mal wieder vor Ort, ich freu mich sehr!


----------



## Baxter75 (7. Juni 2013)

selbst größere tables könnten von anfängern gefahren werden ...müssen ihn ja nich komplett überspringen


----------



## nullstein (8. Juni 2013)

Es macht Anfängern aber nicht unbedingt Spaß,einen großen Table nicht zu schaffen und voll ins Flat zu knallen.
Ich denke auch,dass eine Strecke ähnlich dem Flow Country gut wäre.Sie ist für nahezu jedes Level spaßig fahrbar und bringt somit Publikum und demzufolge Geld.
Man muss aber natürlich auch etwas darauf achten,dass für die guten Jungs und Mädels auch was da ist


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Juni 2013)

als Anfänger is man aber nich so schnell ,da schadet das nich so ,wenn der table eh am hang is ,is das flat auch hang lästig ;-)


----------



## Constrictor (10. Juni 2013)

Weiß jemand wer am Sonntag 09.06 in schube Fotos und Videos gemacht hat?


----------



## tisch (10. Juni 2013)

Zum einen habe ich anfangs ganz wenige Fotos gemacht und bis Mittag dann gefilmt und ansonsten war noch einer da wie ich es mitbekommen habe. Für die die Fratzenbuch haben, der nette Herr hier: https://www.facebook.com/Semiri


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Juni 2013)

wer von den Knippsern is am Sonntag wieder oben ????


----------



## Deleted 28330 (10. Juni 2013)

kann man sich die fotos irgendwo angucken?


----------



## Constrictor (10. Juni 2013)

@ Tisch: Danke für die schnelle Antworte!! Die Bilder von Facebook hab ich schon kann ich die anderen die du gemacht hast auch ansehen bzw. die von mir haben??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KevM (11. Juni 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Sonntag: www.dropbox.com/sh/xflhgc9q83e5h7g/P_q3m7uHdt


----------



## tisch (11. Juni 2013)

Ich habe leider nur 6 Fotos vom Sonntag. die restliche zeit habe ich gefilmt. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.162186290578600.34681.100003616907259&type=1


----------



## Deleted 28330 (11. Juni 2013)

@KevM: könnte ich vielleicht die nummer dsc_3261 in groß haben? 
 @tisch: bin nicht bei facebook. wenn du zufällig ein foto von einem typen mit rotem oberteil und weißen helm findest, wäre ich interessiert.


----------



## KevM (11. Juni 2013)

Bei der Fotoansicht unten rechts kannst du direkt die Fotos runterladen.


----------



## tisch (11. Juni 2013)

@_alex m._
Mit dem Oneal airtech at-1 Helm?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (11. Juni 2013)

nein, leider nicht. das ist ein the helm und ich fahre ein graues slayer 2011.



KevM schrieb:


> Bei der Fotoansicht unten rechts kannst du direkt die Fotos runterladen.



habs jetzt gerafft, danke. hatte mich schon gewundert, warum die fotos vom datenvolumen her so groß sind, obwohl in der bezeichnung small steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (11. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## Igetyou (12. Juni 2013)

KevM schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Sonntag: www.dropbox.com/sh/xflhgc9q83e5h7g/P_q3m7uHdt


 
Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## stephan- (12. Juni 2013)

Hoi,

die Fotos von dem Fotografen, der mit uns unterwegs war, gibts hier: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xflhgc9q83e5h7g/P_q3m7uHdt


Edit: Ups, steht ja schon drin.  Nächstes mal spule ich ne Seite vor.


----------



## kon (21. Juni 2013)

Kurze Frage: Ist das Befahren der Strecken außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten verboten / geduldet / erlaubt ???

Hab auf der Webseite in den AGBs nix dazu gefunden.


----------



## Igetyou (21. Juni 2013)

Ich würde es nicht machen!
Wenn es stress gibt durch Förster (what ever) oder du dich verletzt bekommt derPark  evtl. dadurch Probleme.

Wenn du unter der Woche fahren willst, kannst du nach Braunlage fahren. Am Wochenende dann nach Schulenberg.


----------



## kon (21. Juni 2013)

Also, es ging jetzt nicht darum, während der Woche einen ganzen Tag runter zu fahren und dann wieder hoch zu schieben.
Vielmehr hatte ich überlegt, ob man auf einer Runde mit dem Freerider eine Abfahrt durch den Bikepark mit in die Streckenplanung aufnehmen kann.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrockrider (25. Juni 2013)

Ist diesen Freitag in Schulenberg offen?


----------



## outdoor (28. Juni 2013)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Ist diesen Freitag in Schulenberg offen?



wir haben grundsätzlich diese saison freitags nur dann geöffnet, wenn sich mindestens 13 biker verlässlich anmelden. ansonsten kann  man den park auch mit ein paar buddies für 200 jederzeit mieten.


----------



## outdoor (28. Juni 2013)

kon schrieb:


> Also, es ging jetzt nicht darum, während der Woche einen ganzen Tag runter zu fahren und dann wieder hoch zu schieben.
> Vielmehr hatte ich überlegt, ob man auf einer Runde mit dem Freerider eine Abfahrt durch den Bikepark mit in die Streckenplanung aufnehmen kann.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2



offiziell erlauben werden und dürfen wir das nicht.


----------



## outdoor (28. Juni 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> geil geil geil!
> 
> mein traum wäre es, dass die free x oder die flow ride so ähnlich werden würde wie die fr in willingen - sprich: smoothe tables und viele kurven statt fiese kicker-doubles. müssen kein großen dinger sein, haupsache mit fluss.
> 
> ...



wir werden die freeX aufpimpen für anfänger und könner. und es wird nächstes jahr einen flow trail geben.  wir wollen den spagat zwischenanfängertauglichem und dicke-eier-park schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (28. Juni 2013)

wir starten morgen unseren "city battle"!!!
ums kurz zu machen: morgen und sonntag werden wir die zeiten  unserer locals stoppen. die 10 besten zeiten (davon mind. zwei frauen) werden aufaddiert zu einer gesamtzeit. damit fordern wir die großstädte berlin, hamburg, hannover die dann in den nächsten  monaten die entsprechende antwort geben können. es können so viele fahrer zeiten wie wollen, gewertet werden die 10 schnellsten.
am ende der saison, bei der "geek convention" im september wird der sieger gekürt.

also an alle locals bzw. supportert bzw. die regelmäßig bei uns fahren: wir wollen euch am wochenende am berg sehen um eine zeit abzuliefern!


----------



## Whiplash01 (29. Juni 2013)

Auf fb steht etwas von einem "Startmonster", nehme mal an, dass ist der neue Startturm. Gibt es davon schon pics?


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Juni 2013)

der startturm sieht echt nett aus ;-)


----------



## kon (29. Juni 2013)

outdoor schrieb:


> offiziell erlauben werden und dürfen wir das nicht.



Alles klar ... ich interpretiere das mal als ein "wär cool wenn du nicht fährst".


----------



## luxaltera (29. Juni 2013)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Auf fb steht etwas von einem "Startmonster", nehme mal an, dass ist der neue Startturm. Gibt es davon schon pics?



Würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## outdoor (29. Juni 2013)

ja es gibt schon fotos. da komme ich aktuell leider nicht ran und das gerät wird wohl kommende woche fertig, dann gibt es neue.


----------



## outdoor (2. Juli 2013)

and now the results of the down[c]hill team....

hier das endergebnis "DH city battle - locals" (gelistet die zeiten die in die wertung einfließen):
1:56:49 benno
1:56:53 max
2:02:19 julian
2:05:74 jano
2:08:69 jörg
2:09:91 scotty
2:11:47 sebastian
... 2:13:82 francis
2:23:29 anni
2:28:74 franzi
gesamtzeit: 21:36:87min

jungs und mädels aus den big cities, das ist eure richtzeit. damit zieht euch das kleine "gallische dorf" mal schön das fell über die ohren.

berlin, wir erwarten euch mal ganz entspannt im juli... wir haben euch ein wochenende für de zeitnahme reserviert!


----------



## reflux (5. Juli 2013)

fährt jemand morgen zufällig aus hannover und mag mich mitnehmen?


----------



## outdoor (11. Juli 2013)

wir machen im racepark schulenberg ein filmevent: 'PELICULATOR #1 '

die regeln sind:
-nur die DH strecke
-zwischen 3 und 5 minuten lÃ¤nge
-10 bis 20 % nicht von der strecke (natur, anfahrt, down[c]hill-areal, irgendwas anderes)
-beitrÃ¤ge dÃ¼rfen vorher nirgendwo anders gezeigt werden
-einsendeschluÃ 31.8.
-sieger 150â¬, zweiter 100â¬, dritter 50â¬

filme Ã¼ber unsere homepage, fb oder hier als private nachricht an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (11. Juli 2013)

da hat J.T. beste chancen ,den ersten platz zumachen


----------



## Ossecken (11. Juli 2013)

Danke schon mal für die Zuversicht!Aber man sollte den morgen nicht vor dem Abend loben! ^^


----------



## outdoor (11. Juli 2013)

erweiterung unseres fahrtechnik-angebots!

jörg wiechmann wird euch am 24.8. die grundlegenden geheimnisse des DH fahrens zeigen.

-korrektes setup eurer maschine
-optimale position auf dem bike
-vorausschauendes fahren
-linienwahl
lasst euch diese chance nicht entgehen, denn darauf baut alles auf!
anmeldung hier, auf fb oder über die homepage 'kontakt'.


----------



## outdoor (13. Juli 2013)

DH city-battle: hamburg
wo seid ihr??? lasst eure 8 wackeren vorkämpfer nicht hängen! es müssen noch mindestens ein mann und eine frau aus hamburg zeiten abliefern. los schwingt euch morgen ins auto und kommt nach schulenberg.
die 8 vor ort haben heute zusammen 18:47:34min gebraucht.


----------



## outdoor (13. Juli 2013)

bei jörg sind noch 2 plätze frei. sonst bei patric am 31.8. mit denselben inhalten.


----------



## outdoor (15. Juli 2013)

kurs von jörg ist voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (16. Juli 2013)

DH city battle - berlin

dickes B von der spree...... seid ihr bereit am 17./18.8. eure zeiten in den berg zu brennen?


----------



## Max HBS (16. Juli 2013)

Habt ihr inner woche auf während der Ferienzeiten?


----------



## Nasum (16. Juli 2013)

Oh ein Halberstädter. Ist nur We auf soweit ich weiss. Ferien hätte ich jetzt auch gern. Vlt. sieht man sich mal.


----------



## Max HBS (16. Juli 2013)

Jo halberstädter ;-)


----------



## Baxter75 (16. Juli 2013)

Max HBS schrieb:


> Habt ihr inner woche auf während der Ferienzeiten?



es is nur am WE ( Sa/So ) auf ,es sei den,es finden sich 13 Biker ,dann is Freitags auch auf ... den rest der Woche lohnt es sich einfach nich


----------



## Max HBS (16. Juli 2013)

Naja hätt ja sein könn wenn die ganzen kids frei haben


----------



## harbourmastah (16. Juli 2013)

thale wäre die einzige alternative ,die haben ja immer auf!!


----------



## stephan- (16. Juli 2013)

Braunlage, Hahnenklee?!


----------



## Skywalker_sz (16. Juli 2013)

Wir sprechen von Alternativen! Wird also schwierig! Ich werde morgen mal nach Thale fahren!


----------



## harbourmastah (17. Juli 2013)

braunlage ist ja wohl sein geld kaum wert solange noch gebaut wird......hahnenklee war ich einmal und auch sehr enttäuscht....streckenpflege=fremdwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Temique (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
Wie sieht es denn 5. - 7.8. aus, finden sich noch 11 andere? Wir wären schon zu Zweit.

Beste Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## bjoernsen (21. Juli 2013)

Mich persönlich würde mal interessieren: Wieviele Downhiller zwischen 40 und 50 Jahre, springen das große Roadgap?


----------



## outdoor (24. Juli 2013)

*DOWN[C]HILL MASTERS #2*
*02.  04.08.2013*

  Wir suchen dringend noch freiwillige Helfer für Streckenposten und Zeitnahme/Start!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Anmeldung:* 

Über  Homepage Racepark-Schulenberg.de, ab sofort über Kontakt oder ab morgen über das Anmeldeformular. Voranmeldung zum Vorverkaufspreis bis drei  Tage vor dem Rennen möglich.  Startplatz wird automatisch mit Überweisung der  Startgebühr vergeben. Anmeldung vor Ort möglich.

*Teilnahme:* Verbindlich nach Überweisung,. Unter  17-jährige nur mit Einverständniserklärung der Eltern. Teilnehmeranzahl unbegrenzt

*Rennkriterien*: Freies Training, Seeding Run, zwei Rennläufe (Best of-Modus), je eine Männer- und eine Frauenklasse. Sollte es ausreichend Anmeldungen geben (mindestens 10 Personen), werden wir zusätzliche Klassen  (z.B. Jugend und/oder das Gegenteil davon) anbieten und ein separates Ranking erstellen. Prämiert werden nur die  ersten drei Plätze der Männer- und Frauenklasse.

*Zeitplan:* Freitag 02.08.: 10-18 Uhr. Samstag 03.08.: Freies Training 10-14 Uhr, Seeding Run (keine Pflicht, wer nicht teilnimmt startet am Anfang) 14-17 Uhr. Sonntag 04.08.: Freies Training 9-11 Uhr,  1. Lauf 11:30-14:30 Uhr, 2. Lauf 15-18 Uhr, im Anschluss Siegerehrung.

*Kosten*: Fr-So: Voranmeldung 42,-, ohne Voranmeldung 45,-.  Sa & So: Voranmeldung 30,-, ohne Voranmeldung ,-.33

*Sonstiges:  *Fr-So Barbetrieb, erweitertes Speisen- und Getränkeangebot. Fahrerlager/Übernachtung  im Park  *nicht* möglich. Kleine Riderparty in Altenau Hotel Drei Bären: riiiiesen Garten, wir grillen und machen Musik, wenn es regnet können wir Indoor weiter feiern.


*Übernachtung:*  Partnerbetrieb Hotel Drei Bären in Altenau. Es sind ausreichend Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten jeder Kategorie in der Umgebung vorhanden.


----------



## geq (26. Juli 2013)

Sehr schön...

Jemand aus dem Kasseler raum bock mit zu kommen? Keine Lust allein hinzufahren....


----------



## Max HBS (26. Juli 2013)

Das ist mir klar;-)


----------



## outdoor (26. Juli 2013)

ErgÃ¤nzung "Down[c]hill Masters #2 :

 Bankverbindung:
 Deutsche Bank
 Kto: 7857923
 Blz: 270 700 24
 Kontoinhaber: Dirk Vollmer
 Stichwort: DH-Rennen

 Ãbernachtungspreise "Drei BÃ¤ren":
 Camping: 8,- â¬ inkl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und Nutzung SanitÃ¤rbereich
 Mehrbettzimmer: 15,- â¬ zzgl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck
 DZ: 25,- â¬ p.P. zzgl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck
 EZ: 25,- â¬ p.P. zzgl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck
 Bitte voranmelden!!


----------



## outdoor (26. Juli 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Mich persönlich würde mal interessieren: Wieviele Downhiller zwischen 40 und 50 Jahre, springen das große Roadgap?



worauf willst du denn mit der frage raus?


----------



## bjoernsen (26. Juli 2013)

outdoor schrieb:


> worauf willst du denn mit der frage raus?



Auf nichts. Würde mich nur mal am Rande interessieren.


----------



## outdoor (6. August 2013)

und hier das ergebnis eines spaßigen wochenendes, hat spaß gemacht mit euch allen!

 nebenbei ist der streckenrekord gepurzelt, manuel schatz hat außer konkurrenz eine 1:49 min hingezimmert - respekt!
 auch bei den frauen steht durch franzi eine neue bestmarke mit 2:06:10 min.
 wenn das so weitergeht müssen wir die strecke bis zur talsperre verlängern.

 DOWN[C]HILLMASTERS #2 
 02.08.2013  04.08.2013

 ENDSTAND
Pl  StNr  Name        Team         Nation   Jg   Zeit
 Männer
 1. 111 SUKUP Pascal AMOK Racing GER 1987 1:50.96
 2. 33 HELMSTEDT Sascha GER 1985 1:51.18
 3. 2 SOMMER Jano Racepark GER 1990 1:51.75
 4. 45 ZIEGLER Christian AMOK Racing GER 1987 1:53.44
 5. 9 BEYRODT Daniel GER 1989 1:53.88
 6. 21 ARENDT Benjamin GER 1990 1:54.09
 7. 24 VALTINK Tassilo GER 1987 1:54.70
 8. 29 DIETZ Martin GER 1987 1:55.71
 9. 39 HÜLSMANN Peter GER 1996 1:55.80
 10.60 HOFMANN Thomas GER 1986 1:56.39
 11.49 DREHER Patric Racepark GER 1985 1:56.55
 12.22 WIEDENBRÜGGE Claus GER 1987 1:56.63
 13.3 SKOTT Torsten GER 1967 1:58.07
 14.13 BIELERT Sören GER 1992 2:00.41
 15.59 ALBRECHT Oliver GER 1990 2:00.44
 16.32 KONSEK Sebastian GER 1995 2:01.20
 17.17 LÜCKE Constantin GER 1979 2:01.98
 18.44 BEHRENS Ronny GER 1978 2:03.80
 19.37 WÜLLNER Markus GER 1978 2:04.53
 20.31 KONSEK Alexander GER 1997 2:05.01
 21.42 WEICHERT Maik GER 1994 2:05.55
 22.26 HANKE Joachim GER 1983 2:06.04
 23.40 STREVEL Jonas GER 1992 2:06.97
 24.48 FIEDLER Jens GER 1976 2:06.99
 25.30 SCHMIDT Sebastian GER 1987 2:07.23
 26.34 KNAPPICK Niklas GER 1997 2:08.38
 27.8 STUHLMACHER Julian GER 1993 2:08.39
 28.7 MORHENN Thore GER 1995 2:08.41
 29.28 SENZ Sebastian GER 1980 2:08.59
 30.20 BEINERT Erik GER 1983 2:08.77
 31.12 BAUMGARTE Marcel GER 1984 2:09.11
 32.36 HAWIGHORST Werner GER 1965 2:09.18
 33.4 PREUß Maximilian GER 1996 2:10.93
 34.61 WÜSTEFELD Francis GER 1996 2:12.20
 35.37 PICKER Max GER 1999 2:13.31
 36.54 ARNDT Daniel GER 1990 2:14.30
 37.43 PEDDE Leon GER 1997 2:14.50
 38.5 DREYER Erik GER 1996 2:15.27
 39.56 HOLLMANN Joe GER 1988 2:16.16
 40.58 LANGRZIK Fabian GER 1991 2:17.19
 41.19 BEINERT Christoph GER 1983 2:17.52
 42.51 WILLHARN Tim GER 1995 2:17.81
 43.41 SCHUMPP Florian GER 1986 2:18.41
 44.62 WILHARN Jan GER 1998 2:18.91
 45.15 VOGELEY Max GER 1990 2:19.01
 46.11 PETERS Sascha GER 1988 2:19.95
 47.14 KAßA Marcel GER 1995 2:25.12
 48.10 DEINERT Nils GER 1995 2:38.35
 49.53 SCHULZ Marvin GER 1996 2:42.13

 55 HESSE Jaco Canfield Brothers GER 1980 DNS
 47 HEILWAGEN Christian GER 1989 DNS
 46 SCHMIDT JohannesAMOK Racing GER 1987 DNS
 27 SCHATZ Manuel GER 1987 DNS
 6 ENGELMANN Conny GER 1990 DNS
 1 FRÖHLICH Benno AMOK Racing GER 1987 DNS
 52 GRIFFI Fabio GER 1996 DNS
 35 TACK Marvin GER 1988 DNS
 16 PELEKAN Marvin GER 1994 DNS

 Frauen
 1. 25 MEYER Franziska Racepark GER 1991 2:06.10
 2. 50 HARTMANN Ann Christin GER 1985 2:07.06
 3. 18 WIEDE Conny GER 1990 2:37.87
 4. 23 SEMELLA Franziska GER 1988 2:51.72
 38 KREETZ Kathrin GER 1982 DNS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (6. August 2013)

PELICULATOR #1 

... wo ist das vÃ¶gelchen?
 der erste DH-film contest der republik. ihr macht die bewegten bilder,  wir wÃ¤hlen die drei siegerbeitrÃ¤ge aus, prÃ¤sentieren alle movies im  rahmen der 'geek convention' im september und prÃ¤mieren die drei besten  beitrÃ¤ge.

 regeln:
 -nur die DH-strecke
 -filmlÃ¤nge 3-5 minuten
 -10-20% der filmdauer NICHT von der strecke (egal was, blÃ¼mchen, anfahrt, wolken,....) - seid kreativ!
 -keine vorab verÃ¶ffentlichung - nirgends!!
 -einsendeschluÃ 31.8.
 -erster platz 150â¬, zweiter 100â¬, dritter 50â¬

 uuuuuund action.........

 es sollten mindestens 5 filmbeitrÃ¤ge eingehen, sonst ist es nicht  wirklich ein wettbewerb! also bitte alle teilnehmer hier anmelden!!!
bisher haben sich 6 teilnehmer registriert.


----------



## outdoor (6. August 2013)

"Downhill City Battle '13" am 17./18.08 - Berlin

 was ist das?
 ein spaßwettbewerb mit zeitnahme. unsere locals legen eine gesamtzeit  vor und fordern damit in den nächsten monaten die städte berlin,  hamburg, hannover heraus.
 am ende wird bei unserer "geek convention" im september die beste DH-city gekürt.

 wer kann mitmachen?
 alle die aus der jeweiligen stadt bzw. dem dortigen umland kommen. ausnahme 'locals': alle die regelmäßig bei uns fahren bzw. uns supporten.
 altersbegrenzung gibt es keine,  ggf. an die einwilligungserklärung der  eltern denken. es können alle starten: lizenz, hobby, weltmeister,  gelegenheits-downhiller.

 wie ist der ablauf?
 an den  entsprechenden wochenenden findet jeweils sa&so um 12, 14 und 16 uhr  für eine stunde zeitnahme auf der DH-strecke statt.
 es können  beliebig viele fahrer/innen beliebig oft fahren. am ende werden die  bestzeiten der 10 schnellsten fahrer/innen zu einer gesamtzeit  aufaddiert. es müssen mindestens zwei frauenbestzeiten dabei sein.

 das kostet KEINE startgebühr!

sattelt eure pferde und auf nach schulenberg, oder schenkt ihr ab....


----------



## outdoor (7. August 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Auf nichts. Würde mich nur mal am Rande interessieren.



na die frage kannst du dir doch selbst beantworten.... in etwa genau so viele wie die fetten sprünge in anderen parks.


----------



## outdoor (8. August 2013)

der racepark hat seit kurzem 1 (ein) leihbike, zwei battlejackets, helme, knieprotektoren.
 unser "rage 2" ist ein echtes propain-rennpferd, wurde von eggmegg beim masters zum sieg geritten


----------



## Qwertzi83 (13. August 2013)

Aloha,

fährt Samstag zufällig jemand aus der Ecke Hannover und hat noch nen Platz frei?


----------



## rahu (19. August 2013)

outdoor schrieb:


> "Downhill City Battle '13" am 17./18.08 - Berlin
> 
> was ist das?
> ein spaßwettbewerb mit zeitnahme. unsere locals legen eine gesamtzeit  vor und fordern damit in den nächsten monaten die städte berlin,  hamburg, hannover heraus.
> ...



... erstmal ein fettes danke für gestern, auch an den spontan eingesprungenen zeitnehmer 

kannst Du den neuen Modus mal hier einstellen, ich würde das dann in den "Berlin und Umgebegung"´s Fred einstellen, damit noch ein paar Berliner aufschlagen (DH Berlin scheint ja etwas träge zu sein ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (28. August 2013)

"DH city battle" - semispontane systemänderung!!!

 da wir bei einigen terminen für die städte mit anderen veranstaltungen  konkurrieren und auch die wetter- bzw. streckenbedingungen an jedem  termin anders sind machen wir das für den rest der saison  folgendermaßen:

 - alle zwei wochen zeitnahme für alle, egal wo euer haus wohnt
 - ihr gebt vor ort name und ort an, wir führen die liste und halten euch auf dem laufenden
 - um am ende der saison in die wertung zu kommen, müssen mindestens 8 männer- und 2 frauenzeiten auf der liste stehen

 so besteht auch für weitere städte/regionen die möglichkeit mit zu machen.

 zeitnahmetermine: 31.8./1.9., 14./15.9., 28./29.9., 12./13.10. - dann schauen wir mal wie lange die saison dauert...


----------



## outdoor (31. August 2013)

war ein schöner tag heute und morgen soll das wetter auch tauglich werden. schulenberg ruft!


----------



## Dreher (20. September 2013)

Wichtige Information

Aufgrund der Personal Situation muss der Racepark leider dieses Wochenende 21.-22.09.2013 geschlossen bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. September 2013)

Ouuu, da werden sicher einige kotzen.


----------



## Baxter75 (20. September 2013)

das werden sie schon überleben


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. September 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> das werden sie schon überleben



Werden sie müßen, ich überlebe schon seit letztem Jahr im Januar...... 
Nächstes Jahr fahre ich wieder

dann besuche ich euch wieder...... mit Ratt !

Gruß Gerdi


----------



## Baxter75 (20. September 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Werden sie müßen, ich überlebe schon seit letztem Jahr im Januar......
> Nächstes Jahr fahre ich wieder
> 
> dann besuche ich euch wieder...... mit Ratt !
> ...



Verletzt ??? wenn ja ,kommt man ja aussem kotzen nich mehr raus


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. September 2013)

Na ja, verletzt kann man dazu nicht sagen........ eher krank, das trifft es am besten.
......


----------



## Baxter75 (20. September 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Na ja, verletzt kann man dazu nicht sagen........ eher krank, das trifft es am besten.
> ......



na dann mal gute besserung


----------



## BikeTiefling (20. September 2013)

Dreher schrieb:


> Wichtige Information
> 
> Aufgrund der Personal Situation muss der Racepark leider dieses Wochenende 21.-22.09.2013 geschlossen bleiben.



Seid Ihr übers Wochenende etwa alle 1h weiter östlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyb (24. September 2013)

Ist der Park am Tag der Deutschen Einheit geöffnet?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. September 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> na dann mal gute besserung




Dangöööö..........


----------



## outdoor (27. September 2013)

männer und mädels: bei uns sind wieder alle an bord - also business as usual.

racepark ist sa,so sowie an feier- und brückentagen bis zum ersten november-wochenende geöffnet!

praktisch, weil es am wochenende sonnig und trocken wird. also bis morgen!


----------



## Cyb (27. September 2013)

Sehr gut 

Dann komm ich euch am Donnerstag mit nem Kumpel besuchen


----------



## Spacetime (30. September 2013)

Leute wollte mich nochmal melden nach dem Sturz gestern. Nichts gebrochen, keine Blutung im Kopf. Also alles gut.

Danke für die echt nette Hilfe vom Betreiber! 

P.S. Der Hubschrauber war mir dann aber doch ein wenig peinlich


----------



## bksmooth (30. September 2013)

klingt ja nach einem heftigen Sturz!. Ich war zwar nicht dabei, wünsche dir trotzdem gute Besserung! Auf die Parkbetreiber kann man sich echt verlassen


----------



## Spacetime (30. September 2013)

Ja roadgap to flat...


----------



## Baxter75 (30. September 2013)

scheiß auf peinlich ,hauptsache du bist so weit ok,nur das zählt .. grad wenn nen Heli kommt ,wird man selbst immer sehr nach denklich beim fahren


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. September 2013)

............

Leute , ihr macht Sachen.
Freut mich daß nichts Schlimmes passiert ist.
Und ja, der Betreiber und überhaupt die Leute vor Ort sind nett und hilfsbereit.

Gruß Gerdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackyfox91 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ist der Park denn von der Schwierigkeitsstufe her? 
Fahre erst seit dieser Saison und zähle somit noch zu den Anfängern, meint ihr ich kann da trotzdem Spaß haben?
Bin sonst im Deister, Winterberg oder Hahnenklee unterwegs gewesen.

Viele Grüße
Jacky


----------



## Deleted246226 (1. Oktober 2013)

Moin zusammen, 

wir sein ein paar Leutchen die am Wochenende gerne mal nach Schulenberg fahren würden. 
Ist alles dabei vom Blutigem Anfänger bis zum Fortgeschrittenen. 
Kann mit jemand sagen was die FRX Strecke ist ? 
Ich find dazu leider kein Video 

Danke!


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Oktober 2013)

@adrian ....das netz is voll von Schulenberg Videos ;-)

hier mal die DH 
http://mpora.de/videos/AAdld7b90wua

http://mpora.de/videos/AAdi4zpeikes


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Oktober 2013)

Jackyfox91 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie ist der Park denn von der Schwierigkeitsstufe her?
> Fahre erst seit dieser Saison und zähle somit noch zu den Anfängern, meint ihr ich kann da trotzdem Spaß haben?
> ...



ich persönlich finde ,das dort auch Anfänger runter fahren können ,egal ob DH oder FR, man kann alle gaps umfahren  ...aber macht euch selber nen Bild ,ihr werdets nich bereuen dort hin gefahren zu sein ;-)


----------



## Jackyfox91 (1. Oktober 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde ,das dort auch Anfänger runter fahren können ,egal ob DH oder FR, man kann alle gaps umfahren  ...aber macht euch selber nen Bild ,ihr werdets nich bereuen dort hin gefahren zu sein ;-)




Ich denke wir werden es einfach mal versuchen,wird eine schöne Bikepark Rundreise diese Woche


----------



## lukidtm (1. Oktober 2013)

ja versucht es,

ich dachte bei meiner ersten langsamen abfahrt auch teilweise erst: hui is das steil. aber wenn man es dann 1/2ma gefahren ist macht das steile erst recht mega viel spaß!!


Super park!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyb (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe dem Verletzten von gestern geht es halbwegs gut... Das sah ja garnicht gut aus


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Oktober 2013)

Cyb schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dem Verletzten von gestern geht es halbwegs gut... Das sah ja garnicht gut aus



Hat's mal wieder einem am großen Roadgap geschüttelt ????


----------



## Cyb (5. Oktober 2013)

Nein, ich glaube unten im letzten teil des DH/FR Tracks. Es hat sich auf jeden fall nicht gut angehört und der Heli musste auch kommen 

Hoffen wir das beste!


----------



## outdoor (14. November 2013)

kommendes wochenende ist mit ziemlich viel sonnenschein zu rechnen!!

 wenn ihr euch hier verlässlich anmeldet, würden wir noch mal an beiden  tagen öffnen, sofern sich jeweils mindestens 13 zahlende biker/-innen  finden.
 also los geht das und denkt daran: es könnte das letzte schöne wochenende sein....

über facebook haben sich für den sonntag schon ausreichend dh-süchtige angemeldet - open! bleibt die frage nach samstag: also wer bock hat bitte hier oder auf fb in die tasten hauen und anmelden.

last park standing!


----------



## Dano (15. November 2013)

wer am So noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit von Berlin aus sucht, fahre um 9 in Mitte Nähe HBF los

Dennis


----------



## outdoor (20. Dezember 2013)

weihnachts-downhill:

für samstag (21.12.) haben sich bisher 3 (evtl.6) leute angemeldet. einige favorisieren den sonntag (22.12.). das reicht NICHT! wir brauchen 15 rider pro tag!
wer bock hat und auch tatsächlich kommen würde bitte hier NUR mit "samstag" oder "sonntag" posten!!!!

bitte nichts mit mit "ich würde wenn ich könnte sollte aber müssen dürfen"...


----------



## outdoor (23. Dezember 2013)

*SNOW RACE - Samstag, 25. Januar 2014*

Down[c]hill-Rennen im Schnee, auf der Skipiste mit einigen Elementen aus der weißen Pracht geformt - Burner!!!!!

Kein Schnee - kein Rennen (irgendwie logisch...), wird dann evtl. in Februar verlegt..

Anmeldung erfolgt kurzfristig vor dem Rennen bzw. dann vor Ort.


----------



## outdoor (2. Januar 2014)

alle wieder ausgenüchtert... kann euer kopf wieder erschütterungen standhalten...?
samstag sieht nach einem guten tag für downhill aus! wer bock hat, hier anmelden. sonntag funktioniert natürlich auch, wer´s lieber nass mag.
wie immer: bei 15 anmeldungen (tageskarten) samstag und/oder sonntag starten wir den lift.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=104510&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## prophet1 (2. Januar 2014)

Also ich wäre sonntag dabei !


----------



## outdoor (3. Januar 2014)

momentan sind es 8 anmeldungen für samstag, und deine eine für sonntag - ausbaufähig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (3. Januar 2014)

samstag, 04.01.2013 werfen wir den lift an!!!
bisher erst 10 anmeldungen, deshalb sind wir nur zu zweit, d.h. shuttle entfällt, getränke usw. gibt´s dann am lift (nicht am kiosk).


----------



## prophet1 (3. Januar 2014)

also ab 10 Uhr ?


----------



## outdoor (9. Januar 2014)

25.1. SNOW-RACE vormerken... schnee ist ab dienstag im anmarsch!


----------



## outdoor (9. Januar 2014)

*sollen wir am wochenende den lift anwerfen?
könnte das letzte schneefreie wochenende für die nächsten wochen sein!!!

das selbe spiel wie immer: wer hier für samstag 11.1. und/oder sonntag 12.1. votet meldet sich verbindlich an! wir brauchen mindestens 15 willige.

kleines wettertechnisches restrisiko besteht: kann sein, dass am wochenende schnee kommt. abhängig von schneehöhe, bodenzustand (frost) müssen wir evtl kurzfristig (freitag nachmittag) absagen.*


----------



## fiddel (10. Januar 2014)

könnt mir gut vorstellen am sonntag vorbei zu "schneien"
wie ist der der stand bis jetzt?
gruß


----------



## wurzelbeisser (11. Januar 2014)

also, leute, der racepark schulenberg hat samstag den 11.01.2014 GEÖFFNET !!!


----------



## outdoor (13. Januar 2014)

was für den terminkalender - die schulenberg-events 2014:

opening: 26./27.4.2014 (offiziell, saisonstart nach schneelage evtl. früher)
down[c]hill masters: 18.-20.7.2014
geek convention: 13./14.9.2014 (offizielle abschlußfeierei, saisonende nach wetterlage)


----------



## outdoor (16. Januar 2014)

das wetter würde samstag ja passen....
dann wollen wir noch einen letzten versuch starten: wer samstag 18.1. und/oder sonntag 19.1. biken möchte kann sich hier anmelden - mit vor- und nachnamen.
die anmeldung ist verbindlich! wer nicht kommt erhält eine rechnung über 30,- € (ticket, unkosten).
es gibt nur tagestickets, wir brauchen bis freitag 19 uhr mindestens 12 fahrer/innen .

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=104510&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## outdoor (17. Januar 2014)

noch mal zur absicherung: morgen18.1. bleibt der racepark geschlossen! zu wenig anmeldungen. wer biken möchte muss dann nach thale. sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (18. Januar 2014)

wir werfen morgen den lift an! wer vor 12 zum fahren kommen möchte sollte hier kurz bescheid geben, sonst öffnen wir erst mittach.


----------



## outdoor (19. Januar 2014)

kalt war´s heute, aber genau deshalb waren die strecken sauschnell: harter, bißchen nasser boden, kein matsch, kaum pfützen.... zzzzzisch!!!
danke an die supporter!


----------



## outdoor (21. Januar 2014)

Schlechte Nachrichten...

Wir müssen das SNOW RACE für kommendes Wochenende leider absagen. Wir haben die Wetterentwicklung abgewartet, aber es wird nicht ausreichend Schnee fallen um das durch zu ziehen.
Der Riesen-Wiesen-Slalom funktioniert auch nicht, weil wir sonst den wenigen Schnee auf den Pisten kaputt fahren...

Alles Mist... uns blutet das Herz!
Wir werden dann auf jeden Fall möglichst zeitnah einen Ausweichtermin im Februar bekannt geben.
Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoor (23. Januar 2014)

wer hat lust am 25. und/oder 26.1. am gashahn zu drehen?

wir würden wie immer die pforten öffnen, wenn wir für den jeweiligen tag mindestens 12 zuverlässige anmeldungen bzw. zusagen haben!!!
bei weniger anmeldungen können wir öffnen, müssen aber den ticketpreis erhöhen: 8 leute = 25,- €, 7 leute = 29,- €, 6 leute = 33,- €

endgültige streckenfreigabe machen wir morgen gegen 17 uhr, denn es soll heute nacht schneien. im moment sieht´s super aus: boden gefroren mit leichtem schneehauch... superschnell!

also buam ond madels..... sacht an!

anmeldungen: hier (auch nur wenn ihr dann kommt.....)


----------



## TG333 (24. Januar 2014)

Gabs bei Euch auch Schnee über Nacht? Ich bin das WE nicht da, komme aber gern die Woche mal zum Boarden im Flutlicht


----------



## outdoor (24. Januar 2014)

schnee ja, aber viel zu wenig für den winterbetrieb. das wird auch bis mitte kommender woche nichts werden und weiter ist es verlässlich nicht vorhersagbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (24. Januar 2014)

sonntag ist downhilltag am großen wiesenberg! wir fangen um 11 uhr an, sollte reichen bei den temperaturen. und schön die langen unterhosen einpacken, sonst wird´s kühl im schritt...


----------



## outdoor (29. Januar 2014)

da ist sie wieder, unsere wöchentliche wochenendumfrage:

wer ist heiß auf DH, samstag 01.02. und / oder sonntag 02.02? teilen, teilen, teilen....

ACHTUNG: verbindliche mail-anmeldung mit namen und anschrift über homepage "kontakt": http://racepark-schulenberg.de/.
wir müssen personal und verpflegung planen!!!

schnee bleibt auf jeden fall bis samstag erhalten. sonne schaut auch vorbei.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=104510&wahl=vorhersage



Wetterstation Torfhaus/Harz-Jugendherberge - Vorhersage
wetterstationen.meteomedia.de


----------



## wurzelbeisser (31. Januar 2014)

morgen, samsatg den 01.02.2014 ist der racepark schulenberg ,von 10.00 - 16.00 GEÖFFNET !!! 

racepark-team


----------



## wurzelbeisser (31. Januar 2014)

fiddel schrieb:


> könnt mir gut vorstellen am sonntag vorbei zu "schneien"
> wie ist der der stand bis jetzt?
> gruß


der stand für den 02.02.2014 sind leider erst 2 leute die fahren würden. anmeldung läuft bis morgen abend 19.00 uhr


----------



## Phil81 (31. März 2014)

Wann macht SchuBe denn wieder auf? Oder scheitert die Eröffnung womöglich an den interenen Querelen?


----------



## kosh_hh (31. März 2014)

würde mich auch sehr interessieren - mach mir auch schon Sorgen, weil man nichts hört


----------



## Spacetime (31. März 2014)

checkt mal facebook ab, da steht das alles gekläart wurde und es jetzt dann los gehen soll. Vielleicht schon dieses Wochenende ?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (31. März 2014)

wäre mal gespannt...


----------



## Baxter75 (31. März 2014)

Hier mal das was Dirk am 29.3 geschrieben hat bei FB :

Dirk Vollmer Gestern ist die Entscheidung über den Sommerbetrieb gefallen. Wir hoffen heute in einer Woche schon am Start zu sein. Mal schauen ob´s klappt..., müssen jetzt noch alles organisieren und das ist ´ne ganze Menge Kram...


----------



## outdoor (3. April 2014)

Update Saison 2014
Vergangenen Freitag gab es das "go" für anstehende Racepark-Saison: Es kann losgehen!
Jetzt müssen noch die Strecken in Ordnung gebracht (wer Bock hat jetzt Sa 05.04, So 06.04. zu helfen... hier auf fb melden) und ein wenig Organisatorisches erledigt werden. Wir haben den 12.4. als Eröffnung erst mal anvisiert.
Stay tuned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (3. April 2014)

outdoor schrieb:


> Wir haben den 12.2. als Eröffnung erst mal anvisiert.


Welches Jahr?


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. April 2014)

dann les mal den Post vor dir in der ersten Zeile mal genau durch


----------



## jammerlappen (5. April 2014)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> dann les mal den Post vor dir in der ersten Zeile mal genau durch


ahhh danke  genau lesen wars!


----------



## outdoor (8. April 2014)

Ernüchterung nach dem ersten Bauwochenende:
Ziemlich viele Abstützungen der Traversen neu zu machen uswusw.
Wir werden wohl erst am 19./20.4. die Pforten öffnen können...

Und nicht duellieren nur weil ich mit den Jahreszahlen jongliere


----------



## Deleted 28330 (11. April 2014)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> dann les mal den Post vor dir in der ersten Zeile mal genau durch



hä?


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. April 2014)

was hä? da steht deutlich das es sich um 2014 handelt


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. April 2014)

ok, ich erkläre es dir. schau dir mal an, welchen text jammerlappen zitiert hat. da steht "12.2.", wobei der beitrag am 3.4. verfasst wurde. danach würde die eröffnug in der vergangenheit liegen, wenn es sich um das jahr 2014 handeln würde. wenn die eröffnung im jahre 2015 stattfinden würde, dann würde es wieder passen, aber immer noch wenig sinn ergeben. daher die frage von jammerlappen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. April 2014)

soviel gelaber um nix.  dirk hatte sich verschrieben und dies in seinem post ja auch geändert.  daher hab ich auf seinen post geschaut und nicht ins zitat. fakt ist das er wissen wollte welches jahr und dies hatten wir ja damit geklärt.   und jetzt fertig mit offtopic.


----------



## outdoor (16. April 2014)

Info zum Racepark-Opening:

Wir können den Bikepark leider erst zum offiziellen Opening-Termin am 26./27.04. starten.... wir sind selbst ziemlich genervt und scharren mit den Hufen!!!
Begründung: An den letzten beiden Tagen war es wettertechnisch (Schnee, Hagel) nicht möglich an den Strecken zu arbeiten UND wir können erst am 23.04. die Prüfung zum Betriebsleiter (Voraussetzung damit der Lift überhaupt angeworfen werden darf) beim Landesamt ablegen....

Wir sehen uns nach Ostern!
Euer Racepark-Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (29. April 2014)

Schööönes Opening - danke an alle die da waren!

Am kommenden, langen Wochenende 01. - 04.05. sind wir für euch da, werfen auch unsere Wettermaschine an, dann gibt es Sonne satt. Also Schutzfaktor 30+ einpacken

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0009622


----------



## outdoor (26. Mai 2014)

Hier unser Angebot "Fahrtechnik-Kurse 2014" - gerade noch rechtzeitig zur Saisoneröffnung... 
Vielleicht kommen noch Termine dazu, was aber jetzt schon funktioniert: Ihr könnt für eure Lieblingstermine eure individuellen Kurse mit euren ganz speziellen Inhalten buchen.
Anfragen und Anmeldungen über unsere Homepage: racepark-schulenberg.de


----------



## outdoor (26. Mai 2014)

Hier unser Angebot "Fahrtechnik-Kurse 2014" - gerade noch rechtzeitig zur Saisoneröffnung... 
Vielleicht kommen noch Termine dazu, was aber jetzt schon funktioniert: Ihr könnt für eure Lieblingstermine eure individuellen Kurse mit euren ganz speziellen Inhalten buchen.
Anfragen und Anmeldungen über unsere Homepage: racepark-schulenberg.de


----------



## outdoor (26. Mai 2014)

Und gleich noch alle bisherigen Termine für die Saison 2014.
So bald wir wieder eine Zeitnahme haben starten wir mit dem "City Battle", Modus wird ein wenig geändert. Wir veranstalten auch wieder unser Filmcontest "Peliculator #2", die zu filmende Strecke geben wir bald bekannt. Anmeldung für das "Masters #4" demnächst über die Homepage: racepark-schulenberg.de


----------



## outdoor (26. Mai 2014)

Sonntag, 01.06.2014 bleibt der Racepark aus organisatorischen Gründen geschlossen. Wer sich nicht in Winterberg rumtreibt, sollte seinen Down[c]hill-Trip von Donnerstag, 29.05. - Samstag, 31.05. planen!!!


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (6. Juni 2014)

Moin, habt ihr Pfingst-Montag auf? Oder hab ich das schon wieder überlesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (6. Juni 2014)

ja haben auf


----------



## outdoor (21. Juni 2014)

ab montag läuft die anmeldung für´s down[c]hill-masters #3 - homepage racepark!


----------



## outdoor (23. Juni 2014)

DOWN[c]HILL - MASTERS # 3
Die Anmeldung über unsere Homepage http://racepark-schulenberg.de/anmeldung/ ist frei geschaltet.
Informationen zum Rennen findet ihr im angehängten Dokument. Scheint die Sache kommt ins Rollen....


----------



## outdoor (23. Juni 2014)

hier die infos zum rennen


----------



## outdoor (7. Juli 2014)

hier das update zum masters und die bisherige teilnehmerliste. wir bräuchten auch noch ein paar streckenposten (freitickets).


----------



## outdoor (14. Juli 2014)

Newsticker "Down[C]hill-Masters #3"

Wir sind noch immer auf der Suche nach Streckenposten für Samstag und/oder Sonntag. Für jeden Tag gibt es einen Gutschein für ein Tagesticket, Verpflegung selbstverständlich frei.

Zeitplan:
Freitag 18.07.: Freies Training 10:00 – 18:00 Uhr.
Samstag 19.07.: Startnummernausgabe 9:00 – 10:30 Uhr 
Anmeldeschluss 10:30 Uhr
Pflichttraining 11:00 – 13:00 Uhr mit . Stoppmöglichkeit
13:00 – 14:00 Uhr mit . Zeitnahme
Seeding Run 15:00 – 18:00 Uhr
Sonntag 20.07.: Pflichttraining 9:00 – 11:00 Uhr
1. Lauf ab 11:30 Uhr
2. Lauf ab 15:00 Uhr
Im Anschluss Siegerehrung.
Wichtig: Zeitverschiebungen können vorkommen, müssen aber vom Veranstalter deutlich bekannt gegeben werden.

Anmeldungen:
Wir haben einige Anmeldungen mit "kryptischen" Zeichenfolgen erhalten, so was wie: Name: xC3hjk, Vorname: unk3f5, uswusw. Bitte checkt hier die aktualisierte Startliste, ob ihr euren Namen findet. Wenn nicht, meldet euch bitte hier über Facebook oder die Mailadresse "[email protected]" erneut an..... danke!

Hier auch noch Mal die komplette Ausschreibung wie auf Radnet.

Wetteraussichten: Weitgehend sonnig, über 25°C - op... ti... mal!!!


----------



## outdoor (21. Juli 2014)

hier die ergebnislisten, druckfrisch aus der feder des niedersächsischen radsportverbandes - danke!

http://racepark-schulenberg.cycle-team.de/


----------



## outdoor (23. Juli 2014)

hier mal ein paar foto-links zum down[c]hill-masters #3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.744387438938234.1073741835.198494383527545&type=3
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.828095987208567.1073741860.587922761225892&type=1
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.351837754941461.1073741830.258125594312678&type=3


----------



## outdoor (29. Juli 2014)

Trommelwirbel, Feuerwerk und hoch die Tassen...... der Racepark Schulenberg ist in freudiger Erwartung!
Er ist 1.000 m lang, misst 150 Höhenmeter und hört auf den Namen "HIDDEN TRACK"!!!!
Yihaaaw, wir haben die Baugenehmigung eben erhalten und legen gleich nächste Woche los,


----------



## Bruellmuecke (30. Juli 2014)

Dann mal raus mit den Infos: was kommt genau, besondere Einbauten / Bauwerke, usw.usw. Und: zeigt BILDER!!!!
Oder ist das Ganze noch zu sehr "hidden"?
Hoffentlich findet man die Strecke später überhaupt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (31. Juli 2014)

wir wollen den hidden track nächste woche in angriff nehmen. wird ein bodenlasitiger DH ohne viel schickschnack werden.


----------



## outdoor (9. August 2014)

geschafft! hidden track ist durchtrassiert, von geröll und ästen und sonstigem lockermaterial befreit. sonstige baumaßnahmen haben noch nicht stattgefunden. egal - ready for testfahrt am wochenende. noch ist keine reifenspur drauf....

mächtigen dank an max, david und jan für die fleissigen hände!


----------



## outdoor (12. August 2014)

erste bilder vom "rohbau" des "hidden track 2.0" - einbauten kommen step by step.
danke an peter, max, benedikt, jano für die bewegten bilder.

https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fvimeo.com%2F103077576%3Futm_source%3Demail%26utm_... Mehr anzeigen



Racepark Schulenberg - NEW Hidden Track
This is "Racepark Schulenberg - NEW Hidden Track" by Racingismylife on Vimeo, the home for high quality videos and the people who love them.


----------



## Premium_Biker (26. August 2014)

Servus, wollte mal nachhaken ob der Park weiterhin mittwochs zum Feierabendbiken, also heute  geöffnet ist.
Lg


----------



## Nasum (26. August 2014)

Ich glaub du hast dich im Park bzw. im falschen Thread gemeldet. MSB XTrail ist bestimmt gemeint...und hier die Info auf deren FB Seite:

"Time to say goodbye":
letzter Termin für unser diesjähriges "AfterWorkBiking" ist Mittwoch, der 27.08.2014!
Danach haben wir bis zum Ende der Saison (09.11.2014) "nur" noch regulär geöffnet (täglich 9:15-17:15 Uhr).
Warum wir das AWB für 2014 beenden? Aus nur einem einzigen Grund: Eurer Sicherheit! Es wird jetzt abends schon dermaßen schnell dämmerig und dunkel, dass eine sichere Befahrung der S...trecken zum Ende des AWB hin - aufgrund der eingeschränkten Sicht im Wald - nicht mehr möglich ist. Weiterhin müssen wir garantieren, dass auch der letzte Gast, der noch um 20:00 Uhr in den Lift steigt, unter entsprechenden Bedingungen "sicher und heile nach unten" kommt. Und hier hapert's einfach aufgrund der nun (leider) ständig kürzer werdenden Tage ...

PS: Heute ist Dienstag!!!


----------



## Premium_Biker (26. August 2014)

Huch... Ja was Urlaub mit einem so anstellen kann...
Entschuldigt mir bitte mein Fauxpas, sowohl bei der Wahl des Parks, als auch im Datum/Tag


----------



## outdoor (12. September 2014)

Down[c]hill Geek Convention # 3

am 20./21.9. mit spaßrennen und weiteren contests, programm folgt heute abend.


----------



## outdoor (13. September 2014)




----------



## outdoor (26. September 2014)

03. - 04.10. Soulrider Vereinsmeisterschaft

Am 04.10. wird das Rennen ausgetragen, dafür sperren wir nur die DH für 1 - 2 Stunden. Ansonsten ist ganz normaler Parkbetrieb, auch während des Trainings!

Noch ein Hinweis:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (18. Oktober 2014)

.....NEWSTICKER.....
 so lange kein schnee im anmarsch ist: bikepark-betrieb


----------



## stramm (23. Oktober 2014)

Moin, das klingt doch mal gut. Ich überlege  evtl samstag mal wieder rum zu gucken, wisst ihr schon ob da Betrieb sein wird.
Ciao, Michael.


----------



## outdoor (26. Oktober 2014)

sorry wegen zu später antwort. wir haben und hatten den park nicht geschlossen. das wird auch so lange so bleiben, bis zu viel schnee liegt und wir den lift auf winterbetrieb umrüsten müssen.


----------



## outdoor (28. Oktober 2014)

endlich geliefert: neues leihmaterial für´s halloween biken, freitag 31.10.2014....
wer sein outfit dem tagesmotto anpasst bekommt ein t-shirt geschenk


----------



## outdoor (23. November 2014)

an alle die´s noch nicht wussten oder schon wieder vergessen haben: der racepark hat so lange geöffnet, bis genug schnee für den winterbetrieb liegt.
info gibt es dann natürlich in diesem kino.


----------



## outdoor (3. Dezember 2014)

ÖFFNUNGSZEITEN:
Ab sofort werden wir witterungsbedingt wieder bei euch nachfragen, an welchen Wochenendtagen wir den Racepark öffnen sollen. Aktuelle Umfrage: Wer möchte Samstag, 06.12 und/oder Sonntag, 07.12. in Schulenberg biken?

Es müssen sich jede Woche, jeweils bis Freitag 12 Uhr, mindestens 15 Fahrer pro Öffnungstag VERLÄSSLICH hier über IBC, fb oder unsere Homepage namentlich für Samstag, Sonntag oder beide Tage anmelden.

So bald 15 Anmeldungen bei uns eingegangen sind oder spätestens jeweils Freitag 12 Uhr informieren wir euch.
Was auch funktioniert: Racepark mit weniger Leuten mieten! Wenn 250,-€ zusammen kommen öffnen wir auch die Pforten.

Bitte an alle: TEILEN!!!
Euer Racepark-Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (5. Dezember 2014)

Sonntag, 07.12. ist geöffnet - Samstag GESCHLOSSEN!!!


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Dezember 2014)

Hi

Macht ihr nochmal ein SnowRace ??
Wir, also die crew-2010, hätten echt bock drauf.


----------



## outdoor (9. Dezember 2014)

Wann sollen wir öffnen: Sa., 13.12. und/oder So., 14.12.?

Nur verbindliche Zusagen (schriftlich hier in diesem Kino oder fb oder Homepage) bis Donnerstag 20 Uhr, wir brauchen pro Tag 15 Personen, Sonntag wird wohl trocken.


----------



## outdoor (9. Dezember 2014)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Macht ihr nochmal ein SnowRace ??
> Wir, also die crew-2010, hätten echt bock drauf.



Kommt auf die Schneelage an, wenn ausreichend liegt haben wir das vor! 2014 kommt nicht mehr viel runter bzw. bleibt nicht liegen. Infos dann kurzfristig hier, Facebook, Homepage.


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die antwort. 2014 ist ja nicht mehr lang, wir können warten.


----------



## outdoor (10. Dezember 2014)

das könnte eher am schneemangel scheitern als an der jahreszahl


----------



## outdoor (11. Dezember 2014)

Wann sollen wir öffnen: Sa., 13.12. und/oder So., 14.12.?

Nur verbindliche Zusagen (hier) bis Donnerstag 20 Uhr, wir brauchen pro Tag 15 Personen, Sonntag wird wohl trocken.

Bisherige Anmeldungen:
Samstag, 13.12. – 1 Pers.
Sonntag, 14.12. – 12 Pers.
Dennis, Marcel, Jacqueline, Christopher, Chris, Robert, Verena, Björn, Norman, Sebastian (2x), Christian


----------



## outdoor (11. Dezember 2014)

Sonntag, 14.12. – OPEN

Angemeldet sind bisher 14 Personen:
Dennis (2x), Alec, Marcel, Jacqueline, Christopher, Chris, Robert, Verena, Björn, Norman, Sebastian (2x), Christian
Auch nicht Angemeldete dürfen fahren


----------



## stramm (12. Dezember 2014)

Dann bin ich zu 90% euere 15 ;-)


----------



## outdoor (16. Dezember 2014)

Umfrage für kommendes Wochenende: Wer hat Bock Samstag 20.12. oder 21.12. down zu hillen?
Nur anmelden wer tatsächlich auch kommt wenn wir öffnen! Wir brauchen pro Tag mindestens 15 Personen!
Uuuund los, Ende der Anmeldefrist Donnerstag 20 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (18. Dezember 2014)

Liebe Downhillerin(nen), Downhiller und alle die´s noch werden wollen: Hiermit erklären wir feierlich und förmlich Sonntag den 21.12. als Biketag!

Eben ging die 15te Anmeldung ein: Dennis, Marcel, Sebastian (2), Chris, Julius, der König und sein Scherge, Muhammet, Enno, Marius, Christopher, Jörg, Laura, Malte, Maik.

Und weil wir die Besten sind, dürfen "ausnahmsweise" auch Fahrer/innen kommen die nicht angemeldet sind  
Wenn das nicht rockt


----------



## outdoor (31. Dezember 2014)

First Ride 2015!
Wann sollen wir im neuen Jahr zum ersten Mal den Racepark öffnen:
Samstag, 03.01. und / oder Sonntag, 04.01?
Bitte nur anmelden, wer auch sicher kommt.


----------



## outdoor (2. Januar 2015)

Sonntag 04.01. geöffnet - 14 Anmeldungen. Bitte auch alle auftauchen die sich angemeldet haben.


----------



## outdoor (6. Januar 2015)

Wann sollen wir den Racepark öffnen: Samstag, 10.01. und/oder Sonntag 11.01.?
Wie immer hier anmelden, bei mind. 15 Anmeldungen öffnen wir. 

ACHTUNG: Ende der Woche ist Regen angesagt. Kann in Kombination mit tauendem Schnee zu extrem matschigem Boden führen. Dann bliebe aus Rücksicht auf die Strecken und eure edlen Gefährte  der Park geschlossen.
Erst anmelden wer kommen will, dann folgt spätestens Freitag die Info von uns, ob wir aufmachen.


----------



## outdoor (8. Januar 2015)

We proudly present..... die ersten Termine der Saison 2015


----------



## outdoor (12. Januar 2015)

Wer möchte am 17. und/oder 18.01. den Racepark rocken?

Anmeldungen sind wie immer verbindlich. Umfrage erst mal "ohne Gewähr", denn es soll die ganze Woche über vor sich hin nieseln bzw. regnen. Ihr kriegt Freitag von uns die Info, ob sich ausreichend Leute angemeldet haben und ob die Strecken befahrbar sind.


----------



## outdoor (19. Januar 2015)

Wer kommt am 24. und / oder 25.01. zu Downhillen in den Racepark?
Wetterprognose: Dauerfrost, d.h. keine Matsche!
Wie immer: Pro Tag 15 Anmeldungen Minimum.
Deadline Anmeldung: Donnerstag, 20 Uhr.


----------



## outdoor (22. Januar 2015)

Racepark OPEN - 25.01.

Das wird mega! Wenn das Wetter das hält was es bisher verspricht: Gefrorener Boden mit ein wenig Schnee drauf und ein paar Sonnenstrahlen

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=094501&wahl=vorhersage



Wetterstation Bad Harzburg-Burgberg - Vorhersage
wetterstationen.meteomedia.de


----------



## PhatBiker (3. März 2015)

Hi Leute

Wann kann den der Park wieder beritten werden ??

Mit anderen Worten . . . wann beginnt bitte die Bikesaison 2015 ??
Ohne sich vorher anmeldem zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (20. März 2015)

Vermaledeite Liftspur... die ist noch komplett eisig...
Leider muss der Park kommendes Wochenende 21./22.03. noch geschlossen bleiben. 
 Aaaber wir öffnen am 28./29.03.


----------



## outdoor (28. März 2015)

*28.03. Racepark OPEN!!!*
Ab heute ist der Racepark wieder wie gewohnt Samstag, Sonntag sowie an Feier- und Brückentagen regelmäßig von 10 - 18 Uhr für euch geöffnet.


----------



## outdoor (2. April 2015)

Eieiei... miese Osterüberraschung: 20 cm Neuschnee an der Talstation!!! Karfreitag und Samstag (03. & 04.04.) closed, wir haben leider keine Wahl. Wir informieren wegen Ostersonntag und -montag.


----------



## Pololemmy (4. April 2015)

Servus!
Besteht denn eine Chance, dass Ihr auch unter Woche (also zwischen dem 7.4. und 9.4.) mal öffnet?


----------



## outdoor (7. April 2015)

OPENING 11. & 12.April ......... läuft

Schnee ist auf dem Rückzug, Rhinos am Start, SOLID Testbikes bereit und zum Down[c]hillen ab 16 Uhr Sparerips auf dem Grill dazu Cuba Libre oder Eistee - no Long Island....

cu,
Euer Racepark-Team

https://www.facebook.com/events/991882014156974/?ref=2&ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming







Wir haben eine Anfrage von 10 Leuten, die schon Freitag, 10.04. bei uns biken wollen. Wenn sich hier noch mindestens 5 Leute verlässlich anmelden, machen wir schon Freitag auf.


----------



## outdoor (7. April 2015)

Pololemmy schrieb:


> Servus!
> Besteht denn eine Chance, dass Ihr auch unter Woche (also zwischen dem 7.4. und 9.4.) mal öffnet?


nein, nur sa,so, feier- und brückentage - leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. April 2015)

weiß jemand, wer letzten sonntag die fotos gemacht hat?


----------



## Deleted246226 (21. April 2015)

Ja das war der Enrico Simon


----------



## harbourmastah (22. April 2015)

zufällig jemand fotos von letzten Samstag am start ??


----------



## Deleted246226 (22. April 2015)

Oder vom Rhinos Opening?  Die such ich nämlich da hatten 2 Mädels ne Kamera in der Hand ^^


----------



## PhatBiker (22. April 2015)

Du willst nur nochmal die Mädels sehen . . . ??


----------



## Deleted246226 (22. April 2015)

Ne die Mädels sind da eher zweitrangig die Bilder die die beiden gemacht haben Interessieren mich


----------



## Deleted 28330 (22. April 2015)

Adrian1993 schrieb:


> Ja das war der Enrico Simon



kann man den irgendwie anschreiben?


----------



## Deleted246226 (22. April 2015)

Kann ihn mal eben Bescheid sagen


----------



## Deleted246226 (22. April 2015)

Wer Fotos von Sonntag haben möchte möge sich bitte über Gesichtsbuch bei Enrico Simon melden ^^


----------



## outdoor (24. April 2015)

Auf unserer Homepage http://www.bikepark-schulenberg.de/ findet ihr unser Kursangebot für diese Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (7. Mai 2015)

auf der homepage ist bei den strecken auch der lang angekündigte hidden track jetzt eingezeichnet. ist der jetzt wirklich da?


----------



## lukidtm (7. Mai 2015)

Der ist schon seid Ende letzten jahren mindestens da


----------



## jedy (8. Mai 2015)

und? kann der was?


----------



## outdoor (12. Mai 2015)

An alle die´s nicht wissen, schon wissen oder gar nicht wissen wollen.... der Racepark hat von Do, 14.05. - So, 17.05.geöffnet!

Samstag ist ab 16 Uhr wieder DownGrillen mit AMOK-Chefgriller Pascal angesagt.
Wir reichen Harzer Hacksteaks, wahlweise mit Schafskäse gefüllt, an Maiskolben und/oder Paprikavierteln. Und vergesst bitte nicht eure Tischmanieren mitzubringen


----------



## jedy (12. Mai 2015)

schade, dass auf meine frage nicht eingegangen wird ...


----------



## lukidtm (12. Mai 2015)

oh ganz übersehen, sorry.

Naja was heißt kann der was? ist halt noch sehr Naturbelassen und dadurch manchmal etwas tricky zu fahren. Macht aber Spaß und ist mal was anderes als Flowige brechsanpisten. Wobei bis auf den Biker X ist das in SchuBe ja eh keine Brechsandpiste


----------



## jedy (12. Mai 2015)

hey danke für die auskunft. meinte gar nicht dich, sondern meinen vorschreiber 

war schon zwei jahre nicht mehr in schube. wird wohl mal wieder zeit für einen besuch ...


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2015)

Wollte mich hier nochmal bedanken. War mit einem Kumpel, beide DH-Anfänger, an Himmelfahrt das erste Mal dort und es war alles super. Nette Leute, super Atmosphäre unten, die Strecken ohne böse Fallen etc. War einfach toll.
Sogar an den Schleppi gewöhnt man sich...


----------



## Henges (21. Mai 2015)

Also durch aus auch für Anfänger was?
Wollte am Montag mal vorbei schauen und hab nämlich auch noch nicht so viel Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2015)

Also wir als DH-Anfänger mit schon Enduro-Erfahrung hatten keine Probleme. Sind nach gut 5 Fahrten auf der DH-Strecke auch schon gut in den Flow gekommen, ein paar Drops sind uns noch mental zu hoch, lässt sich aber alles leicht umfahren.
Dicke Empfehlung!


----------



## outdoor (22. Mai 2015)

Racepark OPEN Sa, 23. bis Mo, 25.05.

Wetterprognose
Alle 3 Tage heiter bis wolkig und trocken bei bis zu 15`C auf dem Berg. Am meisten Sonne wohl Sonntag.


----------



## Henges (22. Mai 2015)

Na dann werde ich wohl Montag mal vorbei fahren. Und ich hoffe das Wetter passt.


----------



## outdoor (2. Juni 2015)

Racepark hat zur Enduro DM von Fr. 05. bis So. 07.06. geöffnet.

Sonntag finden drei Stages des Events bei uns im Park statt. Zwischen 10 und ca. 14 Uhr sind die FR, der Hidden Track und der Wiesenslalom für jeweils ca. 1 Stunde für die DM-Teilnehmer reserviert.

Und dazu Sommerwetter!!!


----------



## Nasum (2. Juni 2015)

Top, bis Samstag.


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Juni 2015)

Das heißt, dass ihr Freitag auf habt? Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (2. Juni 2015)

Samstag ist ja das freie Training, wird das auch im Racepark möglich sein?


----------



## outdoor (11. Juni 2015)

Kommenden Sonntag, 14.6. findet der "Basics" Kurs von Jörg statt, es sind noch Plätze frei.
Anmeldung unter:
http://www.racepark-schulenberg.de/


----------



## outdoor (19. Juni 2015)

Ab Montagabend wird die Anmeldung für unser Down[c]hill-Masters #4 freigeschaltet!!!

Termin: 17.-19.7.
Wie im letzten Jahr können Hobby- und Lizenzfahrer/innen starten.

Ausschreibung:
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php…


----------



## outdoor (22. Juni 2015)

Sehr verehrtes Publikum,

wir präsentieren die langersehnte und allseits beliebte...
Anmeldung für´s "Downchill-Masters #4"

http://www.tubeselect.net/downchillmasters




RACEPARK SCHULENBERG - Down[c]hill Masters #4
Zeitplan: Dienstag 14.07.2015: 18:00 Uhr # Anmeldeschluss Freitag 17.07.2015: 10:00 – 18:00 Uhr # Freies Training Samstag 18.07.2015: 09:00 – 10:30 Uhr # Startnummernausgabe 11:00 – 13:00 Uhr # Pflichttraining mit Stoppmöglichkeit...
tubeselect.net


----------



## outdoor (23. Juni 2015)

Hier noch der Hinweis auf den Fahrtechnik-Kurs von Jörg am 26.7.: Race-Setup, Fahrwerkseinstellung für Rennbetrieb.
Es sind noch Plätze frei.


----------



## outdoor (8. Juli 2015)

Helfer für´s Down[c]hill Masters gesucht.
Wir brauchen noch Streckenposten für den 18. und/oder 19.07. Pro Helfertag gibbet ein Freiticket und Verpflegung. Bei Interesse bitte eMail an [email protected]
Bitte teilen, danke!


----------



## juk (29. Juli 2015)

Moin zusamm,

wie ist eigentlich der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Bikepark-Strecken? Oder anders gefragt, gibt es auch was für XC und Marathonfahrer mit begrenzten Abfahrtskills?  Wiesen-Slalom klingt ja ungefährlich. Was ist Xcross?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Juli 2015)

Für Marathonfahrer mit begrenzten Fähigkeiten ist Schulenberg 'ne schlechte Idee, viele halten die Strecken in SchuBe für technisch. Fahrt nach St.Andreasberg und dann schaut mal weiter.


----------



## juk (29. Juli 2015)

Danke für den Tip. St. Andreasburg sieht gut aus. Die haben auch ne Streckenbeschreibung.

So gaaanz unversiert bin ich ja auch nicht. Hab halt kein Bock auf meterhohe Sprünge und so. Gibt's in Schulenberg nur einen Schwierigkeitsgrad?


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juli 2015)

Schulenberg ist ein DH-Racepark nach eigener Bezeichnung...und das passt schon. Es ist alles fair gebaut, aber schon so, das es mir persönlich mit dem DH mehr Spaß macht als mit dem Enduro. Die X-Trails in Andreasberg sind anders: auf der einen Seite drei schön gebaute, meist flowige Trails mit leicht zu fahrenden Holzelementen, auf der anderen Seite drei DH-orientierte Strecken, recht eng und steil. Da kann man dann weitermachen, wenn es auf den Flowtrails im Schlaf runtergeht...
Deshalb ganz klar auch von mir die Empfehlung: erst Andreasberg, dann vielleicht Schulenberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (29. Juli 2015)

Alles klar! Vielen Dank! Werde der Empfehlung folgen.


----------



## outdoor (18. August 2015)

Unser Flowtrail soll Anfang nächsten Jahres kommen. Die FreeX wird aktuell umgebaut.


----------



## outdoor (18. August 2015)

Zusätzlicher "Setup und Fahrtechnik Basics-Kurs" mit Jörg am Sonntag, 27.09.
Anmeldung über Homepage: www.racepark-schulenberg.de „Kontakt“.


----------



## nullstein (1. Oktober 2015)

Ist die FreeX Strecke aktuell befahrbar? Oder wird noch (um)gebaut?


----------



## harbourmastah (1. Oktober 2015)

würde mich auch brennend interessieren!!!


----------



## outdoor (10. November 2015)

Wir haben so lange geöffnet, bis zu viel Schnee zum biken liegt.

In den nächsten Wochen werden wir dazu übergehen, von Mo - Do hier im IBC und auf Facebook immer eine Umfrage zu starten , wie viele Leute biken wollen. Wenn sich 17 oder mehr anmelden, dann öffnen wir die Pforten


----------



## Schnitte (10. November 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ist die FreeX Strecke aktuell befahrbar? Oder wird noch (um)gebaut?



ist befahrbar und macht gut Spaß  ich finde es richtig gelungen


----------



## outdoor (15. November 2015)

!!! Racepark heute 15.11. geschlossen !!!

Niederschlag: Dauerregen all-day-long
Temperatur: 6° C
Wind: Böen bis 75 km/h
Untergrund: Knöcheltiefe Matsche

Sorry wegen kurzfristiger Info!


----------



## outdoor (17. November 2015)

"Racepark Schulenberg öffnen"-Umfrage:
Wer möchte kommendes Wochenende 21./22.11. Samstag und/oder Sonntag biken?
Wenn sich mindestens 17 Personen für einen oder beide Tage auf Facebook (Racepark-Schulenberg) oder im IBC (Forum: Schulenberg) verbindlich anmelden, dann öffnen wir an diesem Tag den Racepark. Bei Anmeldung bitte vollständigen Namen und Biketag angeben!
Diese Prozedur läuft jetzt jede Woche von Mo - Do (ca. 18 Uhr) bis wir zu viel Schnee zum biken haben.... dann ist Winterbetrieb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (20. November 2015)

Racepark bleibt dieses Wochenende 21./22.11. geschlossen!
Es haben sich leider zu wenige Fahrer/-innen angemeldet.


----------



## harbourmastah (20. November 2015)

ich hoffe 1xgeht noch dieses Jahr!


----------



## outdoor (24. November 2015)

"Racepark Schulenberg öffnen"-Umfrage:
Wer möchte kommendes *Wochenende 28./29.11.* Samstag und/oder Sonntag biken?
Wenn sich mindestens 17 Personen für einen oder beide Tage auf Facebook (Racepark-Schulenberg) oder im IBC (Forum: Schulenberg) *verbindlich* anmelden, dann öffnen wir an diesem Tag den Racepark. Bei Anmeldung bitte vollständigen Namen und Biketag angeben!
Diese Prozedur läuft jetzt jede Woche von Mo - Do (ca. 18 Uhr) bis wir zu viel Schnee zum biken haben.... dann ist Winterbetrieb!


----------



## outdoor (26. November 2015)

Racepark bleibt leider kommendes Wochenende 28./29.11. geschlossen - zu wenige Anmeldung... Sorry!


----------



## outdoor (2. Dezember 2015)

*"Racepark Schulenberg öffnen"-Umfrage:*
Wer möchte kommendes *Wochenende 05./06.12.* Samstag und/oder Sonntag biken? *KEINE *Halbtagestickets!

Wenn sich mindestens 17 Personen für einen oder beide Tage auf Facebook (Racepark-Schulenberg) oder im IBC (Forum: Schulenberg) *verbindlich* anmelden, dann öffnen wir an diesem Tag den Racepark. Bei Anmeldung bitte vollständigen Namen und Biketag angeben!
Diese Prozedur läuft jetzt jede Woche von Mo - Do (ca. 18 Uhr) bis wir zu viel Schnee zum biken haben.... dann ist Winterbetrieb


----------



## njoerd (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann zwar nicht, möchte euch hier aber ein riesen Lob aussprechen, dass ihr euch jede Woche aufs neue die Mühe macht und nachfragt und dann auch ggf. öffnet. Dicken Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DMSO (3. Dezember 2015)

Würde am Samstag (05.12) kommen. Hoffentlich finden sich noch genug ein.

Gruß 

Timo


----------



## outdoor (3. Dezember 2015)

Samstag, 05.12.2015 ist der Racepark geöffnet!
Wetter wird gut.
Remember: Anmeldungen verbindlich!


----------



## outdoor (9. Dezember 2015)




----------



## harbourmastah (9. Dezember 2015)

steht schon fest???


----------



## outdoor (10. Dezember 2015)

jawoll. ging dieses mal fix.


----------



## outdoor (14. Dezember 2015)

"Racepark öffnen"-Umfrage:

Wer möchte kommendes Wochenende *Samstag, 19.* und/oder *Sonntag, 20.12.* biken?

KEINE Halbtagestickets!
Wenn sich mindestens 17 Personen für einen Tag hier auf Facebook oder im IBC *verbindlich* anmelden, dann öffnen wir an diesem Tag den Racepark. Wenn sich für beide Tage je 17 anmelden, öffnen wir an beiden Tagen.

Bei Anmeldung bitte vollständigen Namen und Biketag angeben.
Diese Prozedur läuft jetzt jede Woche von Mo - Do (ca. 18 Uhr) bis wir zu viel Schnee zum biken haben.... dann ist Winterbetrieb!


----------



## outdoor (4. Januar 2016)

"Racepark öffnen" Umfrage:
Wer möchte kommenden Samstag, *09.01. und/oder Sonntag, 10.01.2016* ballern?

Anmeldeschluss: Donnerstag, 07.01., 18 Uhr - Anmeldung verbindlich!
KEINE Halbtagestickets!
Bei Anmeldung bitte vollständigen Namen und Biketag angeben.

Wenn sich mindestens 17 Personen auf Facebook oder im IBC verbindlich anmelden, dann öffnen wir an diesem Tag den Racepark. Wenn sich für beide Tage je 17 anmelden, öffnen wir an beiden Tagen.


----------



## outdoor (2. Februar 2016)

"Racepark öffnen"-Umfrage:
Das war es wohl mit Winterunterbrechung..... zurück zu den wichtigen Dingen im Leben:
Wer möchte kommendes Wochenende *Samstag, 05. und/oder Sonntag, 06.02.* biken? *KEINE Halbtagestickets!*
Wetteraussichten Stand heute: Freitag beruhigt sich das Wetter, Samstag und Sonntag mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Niederschlag bei zweistelligen Temperaturen.
Wenn sich mindestens 17 Personen für einen Tag hier auf Facebook oder im IBC verbindlich anmelden, dann öffnen wir an diesem Tag den Racepark. Wenn sich für beide Tage je 17 anmelden, öffnen wir an beiden Tagen. Bei Anmeldung bitte vollständigen Namen und Biketag angeben.
Anmeldefrist diese Mal bis Freitag 14 Uhr.


----------



## Dice8 (11. Februar 2016)

Habt Ihr diesen Sonntag auf?


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Februar 2016)

Gucke mal bei FB 




Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (15. März 2016)

*Eilmeldung ! ! !*

Racepark startet ab Samstag, 19.03in die Saison 2016.
FreeX "Down[c]hiller" ist mit Verlängerung bis zur Eröffnung komplett fertig.

Öffnungszeiten: Samstag - Sonntag sowie an Feier und Brückentagen.

01.05.2016		 Pump Battel #01 
11.-12.06.2016   Down[c]hillmasters #05


----------



## tommi101 (15. März 2016)

Endlich geht`s wieder los...


----------



## outdoor (4. Mai 2016)

Oft ist nicht die eigene Fahrtechnik der Grund für "langsame" Zeiten, Schwierigkeiten mit Fahrtechnikelementen oder sogar Stürze....
Falsches Setup des Bikes ist der Übeltäter!

Und hier ist die Problemlösung:


----------



## Bikechris (31. Juli 2016)

Großes Lob an die Streckenbauer und den Parkbetreibern. 
-Super Stecken, tolle Atmosphäre und beste Trainingsmöglichkeiten.

Liftpreise und Verpflegungsangebot ist echt Klasse!

Wenn es einen Racepark-Schulenberg-Verein geben würde....ich wäre dabei!


----------



## rigger (3. August 2016)

War am Sonntag da und fand es auch super, besonders der bx und der hidden haben gebockt.


----------



## lukidtm (21. August 2016)

Sooo

Für die, die gestern da waren und Interesse an den Bilder haben,
Ihr findet sie hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/81876


----------



## Tasse666 (22. August 2016)

Super, vielen Dank für deine Bilder


----------



## outdoor (22. Oktober 2016)

Neue Strecke ab heute frei.....


----------



## coma1976 (23. Oktober 2016)

nicht immer nur fatzebook...gibt auch Leute die ohne den Dreck leben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (23. Oktober 2016)

Dann guck es dir doch einfach hier im Video-Bereich an 


Gesendet vom iPhone7


----------



## outdoor (11. November 2016)

Racepark 12.&13.11. open....

...und das wird sensationell: Sonne, trocken, kalt, Schnee und schnelllll

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=104510&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## outdoor (6. Dezember 2016)

Wer möchte biken? - Umfrage
Es ist wieder soweit: Wie jedes Jahr machen wir ab sofort vor jedem Wochenende eine Umfrage, wer biken möchte. Es müssen sich mindestens 17 Leute anmelden!
Nur dieses eine Mal für kommendes Wochenende eine Ausnahme. Ihr könnt euch leider den Tag nicht aussuchen, es ist der 11.12.
AUFGEMERKT liebe Bergab-Enthusiasten: Nur anmelden wer auch wirklich kommt!
Anmeldung hier, im IBC-Forum oder auf der Homepage.


----------



## outdoor (14. Dezember 2016)

Wer möchte biken? - Umfrage
Wer möchte *Sa., 17.12.* und wer *So., 18.12.* biken. Pro Tag müssen sich mindestens 17 Leute anmelden! *Keine* Halbtagestickets.
Anmeldeschluss: Fr., 12 Uhr
Wettertendenz: Sa besser.
Nur anmelden wer auch wirklich kommt!
Anmeldung hier, im IBC-Forum oder auf der Homepage


----------



## stiefelriemen (14. Dezember 2016)

Servus 
Sonntag den 18.12.
Anmeldung
Tom und Jana 


Mfg Tom


----------



## KurvenCruiser (16. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe euch zwar auch eine facebook Nachrichte geschrieben(habe drunter geschrieben, dass ich auch nochmal hier gepostet habe), aber da ihr sie immer noch nicht gelesen habt nochmal hier.. ich würde sonntag aufkreuzen. Also eine Person


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (16. Dezember 2016)

Schade das die meisten wohl erst Sonntag können, wobei Samstag der eindeutig schönere Tag werden soll!


----------



## outdoor (16. Dezember 2016)

*So., 18.12. OPEN*
Bisherige Anmeldungen 16 Pers. (Saisontickets NICHT gültig):
Peer, Eugen, Bene, Sören, Tom, Jana, Oliver +1, Kevin +2, Sven, Benj, Tomas, Danny, Arved.
Shuttle-Service vom Parkplatz an der Talsperre bis 12 Uhr.


----------



## Obstbrot (18. Dezember 2016)

Hi! Ich frage mal ganz vorsichtig  Plant ihr eventuell am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag oder zwischen den Jahren nochmal zu öffnen?

Grüße


----------



## outdoor (24. Dezember 2016)

*Wer möchte zwischen den Feiertagen down[c]hillen?*
Motto: Kampf der Weihnachtsgans!
Wer möchte also Do., 29.12. und/oder Fr., 30.12. biken?
ACHTUNG: Pro Tag müssen sich mindestens *25 Leute* anmelden! Keine Halbtagestickets.
Anmeldeschluss: Mi., 12 Uhr
Nur anmelden wer sicher weiß, dass er auch wirklich kommt!
Anmeldung hier, auf Facebook oder auf der Homepage.


----------



## Obstbrot (27. Dezember 2016)

Donnerstag 29.12 mit 3 Leuten dabei sofern ihr aufmacht


----------



## outdoor (28. Dezember 2016)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> Donnerstag 29.12 mit 3 Leuten dabei sofern ihr aufmacht


Du hast du euch hoffentlich nicht auf Facebook angemeldet, wäre sonst doppelt....


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Dezember 2016)

Habt ihr schon einen Tag voll?


----------



## outdoor (28. Dezember 2016)

Sehr verehrte Down[c]hillerinnen, Down[c]hiller und alle die es gerne werden möchten,

wir werden den Racepark in diesem Jahr leider NICHT mehr öffnen - zu wenig Anmeldungen....
Wir möchten uns bei den besten Gästen "von" Welt, dem Team Racepark Schulenberg, dem AMOK-Racing Team, allen Supportern und dem Rest des Universums bedanken!

War ein cooles Jahr mit euch. Mal abwarten was 2017 bringt....? Euch jedenfalls einen guten Rutsch!

Euer Racepark-Team


----------



## hopsi7 (15. Januar 2017)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke vom Park im Winter. War sehr schön heute, vor allem ohne lange anstehen und wie immer super entspannt.


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Mai 2017)

Seid ihr noch eingeschneit? Und noch viel wichtiger: habt ihr Feitag offen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (23. Mai 2017)

Da liegt schon lang nix mehr[emoji23]


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Mai 2017)

Da liegt schon lang nix mehr[emoji23]


----------



## Henges (23. Mai 2017)

Donnerstag bis Sonntag ist von 10-18 Uhr geöffnet 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Juni 2017)

Moin, kann man bei euch heute dirtsuits testen?


----------



## ders (27. Juni 2017)

Moinsen,

ich würde mich an den Roadgap der Freeride trauen, würde gerne wissen, ob mir jemand einen Tipp geben kann was Geschwindigkeit etc angeht?

THX


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Juni 2017)

Oben? Tendenziell schnell, auch wenn es eigentlich egal ist...


----------



## ders (27. Juni 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Oben? Tendenziell schnell, auch wenn es eigentlich egal ist...


Jepp, oben in dem Wäldchen ca. 150 Meter nach dem Startblock.
Für mich sah es so aus, als müsste ich ordentlich Strecke überwinden.
D.h. das Ding ist "easy"?

Lg


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juni 2017)

"easy" ist gut. Ich finde, egal wie schnell Du fährst, irgendwie rummst es immer. Ist nicht wirklich schlimm, aber nicht schön für's Rad und macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Da finde ich das Roadgap der DH-Strecke gelungener und spaßiger.

Aber ja, fahr so schnell es geht.


----------



## ders (28. Juni 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> "easy" ist gut. Ich finde, egal wie schnell Du fährst, irgendwie rummst es immer. Ist nicht wirklich schlimm, aber nicht schön für's Rad und macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Da finde ich das Roadgap der DH-Strecke gelungener und spaßiger.
> 
> Aber ja, fahr so schnell es geht.


Danke euch. Dann muss ich ihn wohl probieren.Hoffentlich ist wird das Wetter am Wochenende nicht wie vorhergesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (1. Juli 2017)

War jemand heute in Schulenberg und kann etwas über die Streckenverhältnisse sagen, ist es sehr matschig?
Morgen wollten wir dort aufschlagen, machen uns aber wegen dem Wetter sorgen.

Lg


----------



## fuxy (1. Juli 2017)

Liegt bissl Schnee.


----------



## ders (27. Juli 2017)

Moinsen,

vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber haben Parks am Wochenende auf und weiss einer wie die Strecken aussehen?


lg


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Juli 2017)

Sankt Andreasberg hat offen, Hahnenklee ist wohl ziemlich überflutet und hat erstmal zu. 
Schreib den Jungs von Schulenberg auf FB am besten mal


----------



## ders (28. Juli 2017)

Hahnenklee hat uns geschrieben, dass der Park bis Ende nächster Woche geschlossen bleibt.
Schulenberg hat wie Braunlage noch nicht geantwortet.
Sankt Andreasberg hat wohl offen.

Grüße


----------



## outdoor (15. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (26. August 2017)




----------

